# New CFOP Substep Competition



## mark49152 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Welcome to the CFOP substep competition!*
This started as a cross+1 comp in Marcel's intro thread and has been moved here on request. It has also been extended to add a couple more steps and make the results more interesting and I hope more motivating. Enjoy!

*Format*
Each week there will be three sets of scrambles. You can enter against any or all of these steps. You don't have to enter all three, but results will only include your splits if you do.

*Cross+1:*

Scramble with white on top, green on front. 
Inspection allowed. 
Solve the cross on any side, plus one F2L pair, then stop the timer. 
Lucky or non-lucky xcrosses allowed 

*Pairs:* 

Scramble with your preferred cross colour on bottom. 
Inspection allowed. 
Solve all F2L pairs then stop the timer. 
Don't do any edge control.

*LS+LL:* 

Scramble with your preferred cross colour on bottom. 
Inspection allowed.

*Results*
Report averages as regular ao12s (remove best and worst and take the mean of the remaining 10). Submit results in this thread in the following format or similar.

Round N

Cross+1 average xx.xx
[list of times]

Pairs average xx.xx
[list of times]

LS+LL average xx.xx
[list of times]
​
*Other guidance*

If you're colour neutral, for pairs and LS+LL do two solves with each colour on bottom. 
Make sure to fully solve the cube before each scramble, otherwise different people will be starting from different states.
Results will include a splits analysis. If you enter more than one step, try to keep consistent conditions and form. If you do cross+1 in daylight when on fast form, then pairs late at night in poor lighting while tired, your splits may be skewed. Interleaving the sessions is a good way to ensure consistent form.
Each round will not close before the closing time specified. I'll accept all entries up until the time I post results, even if late. Because I'm a dad with a busy job, please don't expect me to be super-punctual in posting results and scrambles


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Round 7 Results (Cross+1 only)*

1. MarcelP 6.02
2. Schmidt 6.20
3. mark49152 6.47
4. Rocky0701 7.42

Congrats MarcelP!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Round 8 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 4 May.

*Cross+1*
1. U F2 U' R2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D L2 U2 B' D' L2 D2 U' F D2 F2 L F' 
2. B2 R2 D F' R L' F2 R' B' R' B2 D2 F2 U R2 B2 D' R2 U2 F2 D 
3. F2 L2 D2 B2 R' U2 R U2 B2 L' F2 U' L' D2 F R U' F2 L2 U' F 
4. L' B D' F2 B2 L' B2 U2 D2 B D R2 F2 B2 U D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 L2 
5. L2 U' L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 D' U' B D U2 R B' L' D' F2 D R2 B 
6. F2 R' D2 B2 L' D2 R' F2 D2 U2 R' U' B2 F U2 B' D B L F2 L' 
7. B D2 F L2 R2 F D2 U2 F' R2 F' R' B' U' L2 D L2 U2 F' U2 F 
8. R' D2 B2 D2 R' F2 D2 L' U2 R' D2 F L2 D' U' F' U' L' U F L 
9. D' R2 D B R' U' F D' L' F R2 F2 L2 B D2 F D2 L2 B2 R2 
10. U' R2 B2 F2 U L2 U' B2 U' B2 U B D' L R F2 D' L2 F2 D2 L' 
11. L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 U' B2 F2 R2 B2 R' D F L' D B L2 B R' 
12. F2 D2 F2 D' B2 L2 D L2 U' B2 U' L U R2 B2 R' U2 F R' B U' 

*Pairs*
1. B2 F2 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U F' D U' B R D U' B L' U
2. D B2 D R2 U F2 D F2 L2 B2 U2 B' L2 U' B2 D2 L U' L2 U' L
3. B2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 D F2 D2 R2 U' L' B D' R' U2 B D U' B L
4. U2 B2 U L2 F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 D F' D R L U R F2 L' F' D' U'
5. L2 D' L2 U2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 U' L F2 D B' F' D R2 F' D F2 U2
6. U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 L2 U' F' D B2 D2 R' D B2 U' L' F2
7. D' F2 D2 R2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D' B2 D L' B' D2 R2 U' L2 F' L2 D U'
8. D' R2 D2 B2 R2 U R2 D2 B2 U' F D L' D U B2 L F2 U' B2 L'
9. L2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 B U F2 R' B U' F2 R2 D
10. R2 U F2 D2 L2 F2 U B2 U L2 U B L' D R2 D2 R2 U' B' D' R2
11. R2 U F2 D' F2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D' F' R2 L D' R B' L U' R' B' U'
12. D' U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 R2 D2 R2 F' D' R2 F2 L D' L D2 F2 D2

*LS+LL*
1. R U' R' F U F' U L2 B L2 B L2 B R2 B' R2 L2 B2 
2. U2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 B R2 U2 F' L' B' L F R U R' U' 
3. U2 D2 F R' D R' D B D2 F' U2 R2 B' D2 F L2 F' U2 
4. F' R2 D2 B2 L2 B L2 B D2 R2 F' L F' L' F2 U' 
5. U' F2 R2 B D' L D B' U F2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' 
6. U' F2 D2 B2 R2 D L2 D L2 D2 L' R' B R' B2 D2 F2 U2 R' 
7. U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 L' U2 F2 R D2 B2 D' B' D B' L U' L R' 
8. L' F2 D' B L B' D B2 L D2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 F2 L' F2 
9. F' L' U' L U2 F U F2 L2 U R2 D' B2 L2 D R2 U2 
10. D2 R2 U2 F D2 B L2 D2 F D2 F U' F R B L R' F2 U' L' 
11. U2 B D2 U2 R2 B R2 D2 B' U2 F2 U R' F U F2 U' R F2 
12. L2 U F2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U B2 U' B R' B R' U' L F2 L'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Round 8:*

*Cross +1:*
*Average:* 7.57
(10.41), 7.59, 11.91, 9.91, 6.82, 7.78, 5.15, 5.96, (4.68), 8.84, 6.53, 6.67

*Pairs:*
*Average:* 13.83
13.91, (19.06), 11.51, 14.75, 16.20, 19.40, 9.79, 11.30, (9.15), 10.99, 17.72, 13.09

*LS + LL:*
*Average:* 10.52
11.13, 10.78, 8.85, 11.36, 10.28, 9.76, 11.48, 11.65, (5.97 PLL skip), (11.96), 8.48, 11.44

Goals for next week: 
Cross + 1: Sub 7
Pairs: Sub 12 (3 seconds per pair)
LS + LL: Sub 10

That was actually really fun, i will definitely come back for more rounds.


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 30, 2014)

*Round 8

Cross + 1:
Average:* 5.89
(6.79), 5.58, 6.71, 6.37, 5.06, 6.02, (4.28), 5.34, 5.77, 5.70, 5.66, 6.71

*Pairs:*
*Average:* 8.14
9.33, 7.43, 7.84, 7.51, 7.62, 8.75, 8.44, 7.64, 8.49, (10.63), (7.23), 8.37 - mind went elsewhere on the 10!

*LS+LL:*
*Average:* 7.09 
(I've indicated the 1 and 2 look OLLs with a 1+2 just for my curiosity and to see my progress in future weeks. There weren't many 1-look this week - need to learn more OLLs! )
5.40 (1), 8.67 (2), 5.38 (2, but PLL skip), 6.49 (2), 6.91 (1, but N perm), 7.03 (1) 7.19 (1), 9.41 (2), 6.26 (1), 7.95 (2), 6.97 (2), 8.04 (2)

Mark, this is an awesome contest, I hope it gets the attention it deserves! I've been meaning to join in the bar games for a few weeks, and this is a great opportunity to challenge myself. 

I'd be interested to know what Speedpicker's analysis of his large sample of solves indicates the ideal split for these three 'stages' of the solve would be. Might be useful for judging how one is progressing?


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 30, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I'd be interested to know what Speedpicker's analysis of his large sample of solves indicates the ideal split for these three 'stages' of the solve would be. Might be useful for judging how one is progressing?


Yes that's exactly what I have planned . Here is a sneak preview of results so far. Red and green indicate more than 5 percent (not percentage points) difference from ideal. As you can see, we could all do with some improvement to our cross


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 30, 2014)

*Round 8*

*Cross + 1 *: 6.83 (5.00) 6.84 7.66 (8.77) 5.13 6.91 5.73 5.69 7.04 7.51 6.29 =* 6.56 *// That was bad.. 

Pairs: 11.76 11.04 11.39 11.17 (11.97) 9.76 11.61 9.18 8.11 11.33 11.39 (8.06) =* 10.67*

LL + LS: 6.19 (5.20) 8.45 7.76 9.26 8.98 8.48 (9.87) 7.55 9.36 8.85 8.35 = *8.32*


----------



## pipkiksass (Apr 30, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> As you can see, we could all do with some improvement to our cross



This is actually really interesting reading. I knew my F2L was tolerable, and that my LL was pretty good for my speed, but I didn't realise the extent to which my LL was compensating for my crappy cross!

And then, looking at everyone else's results, it appears like we're all doing the same. Not to the same extent as me though - 35% of my solve is cross + 1. REALLY needs work!


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 30, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> I didn't realise the extent to which my LL was compensating for my crappy cross!


Yeah from previous conversations about splits, I get the impression this is typical of cubers at around our level. Speedpicker's idealised splits (from which the numbers above originate) were collected from faster cubers, so perhaps this just means that cross and transition are the hardest areas to improve at, and improvement typically comes later when you are pushing your limits in other steps. Note that cross+1 should average about 13 moves so spending 35% of your solve on that is indeed pretty bad


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

Wow, thanks Mark! That was pretty interesting. I will definitely work a lot on timing some crosses when i practice. All of our LL is very fast, are you guys using 2 look or 3? I am using 3 right now. Are you going to do this every week? If so, that would be awesome! I hope to have better cross + 1 next week.

Marcel: I thought i would calculate your splits for you since you came after Mark worked them out, plus i am nosy. 
Solve: 20.21
Cross: 3.89 = 19% - could use some work like the rest of our crosses
F2L: 10.67 = 53% (2.67 per pair) - much faster than ours
LL: 5.65 = 28% - faster than Pip and Mark's by a litte, but even with mine


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> All of our LL is very fast, are you guys using 2 look or 3? I am using 3 right now.


Maybe it's our F2L that's slow . I use a mixture - I know about 40 OLLs.



Rocky0701 said:


> Are you going to do this every week?


Yes, for as long as there is interest.


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Maybe it's our F2L that's slow . I use a mixture - I know about 40 OLLs.
> 
> 
> Yes, for as long as there is interest.


I do agree that our F2L is slow, along with our cross.

I am definitely interested in doing this comp. every week, as i am sure you, Marcel, Pip, and most likely SneaklyFox will be, probably with other people too. I am too addicted to the forum comps. haha, i do 6 weekly.


----------



## MarcelP (May 1, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Marcel: I thought i would calculate your splits for you since you came after Mark worked them out, plus i am nosy.
> Solve: 20.21
> Cross: 3.89 = 19% - could use some work like the rest of our crosses
> F2L: 10.67 = 53% (2.67 per pair) - much faster than ours
> LL: 5.65 = 28% - faster than Pip and Mark's by a litte, but even with mine



Thanks! Cross is still my weakest part. Transition to first pair is allright I guess. I have been working hard on Cross +1 meaning figuring out first pair in inspection or at least while doing cross. My F2L is very natural these days. No thinking whatsoever. Looking ahead is no problem. Now I must learn to do it fast like fast cubers  LL, I know all 57 OLL's. Some even from different angles. Still some large alg OLL's for me are slower than the 2 look which I can do without looking  Knowing full OLL does not really affect my times.

Can some one please explain what this rule for doing pairs means:
•Don't do any edge control


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Can some one please explain what this rule for doing pairs means:
> •Don't do any edge control


It means just solve the fourth pair like the other three pairs, and resist the temptation to spend extra time doing VHLS, WV or anything else to get a better OLL. You're not going to solve OLL anyway.


----------



## MarcelP (May 1, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> It means just solve the fourth pair like the other three pairs, and resist the temptation to spend extra time doing VHLS, WV or anything else to get a better OLL. You're not going to solve OLL anyway.



Ah.. got it! Thanks. Cool competition btw Mark!


----------



## mark49152 (May 1, 2014)

Almost forgot to post my own results 

*Cross+1
**Average 6.49*
6.44, 5.84, 6.94, 6.38, (5.15), 7.07, 5.16, 6.71, (8.43), 6.11, 7.49, 6.72 

*Pairs
**Average 10.27*
10.69, (9.00), 11.77, 9.02, 9.82, 10.97, 10.05, 10.82, 10.47, 9.85, (12.08), 9.21 

*LS+LL
**Average 9.51*
8.59, 9.43, (13.52), 10.53, 8.30, 9.77, 9.27, 8.05, (7.34), 11.40, 11.00, 8.74


----------



## notfeliks (May 2, 2014)

*Cross+1*: I lost the individual times but the average was *5.24*. Fastest was 2.40 and the slowest was 10.04 (i think)
*Pairs*: 9.62, 9.59+, 9.82, (15.78), (5.85), 8.66, 9.52, 6.29, 9.77, 10.04, 12.59, 7.96 = *9.39*. After many timer start and solve continuation fails...
*LS + LL*: 6.93, (10.41), 8.79, 8.24, 9.11, 7.01, 8.32, 8.98, (6.19), 8.60, 8.17, 7.50 = *8.16*.

Who knew, it was my LL dragging me down.


----------



## Schmidt (May 2, 2014)

Schmidt R#8
Cross+1 : 7.43 (σ = 1.75)
8.00, 7.53, 9.41, 5.81, 6.59, 5.06, 7.63, (11.40), 10.93, 7.31, 6.03, (5.03)

pairs : 10.17 (σ = 1.41)
10.59, (12.86), 10.52, 12.30, 12.30, (8.15), 9.19, 8.22, 8.59, 10.84, 9.53, 9.61

ls+ll : 8.89 (σ = 1.16)
8.78, 8.59, 10.50, (6.11), 8.59, 7.78, 8.66, 9.05, 6.80, 10.77, 9.34, (11.25)

the only good thing about this is that it is bound to be better next round!


----------



## Gordon (May 2, 2014)

*Round 8*

Cross+1
Avg of 12: *8.62*
(5.54), 9.06, 10.40, 10.40, 6.17, 6.78, 10.79, (11.28), 8.61, 8.21, 8.39, 7.37

Pairs
Avg of 12: *13.16*
13.80, 12.93, (10.87), 15.42, 12.07, 12.11, 16.12, 11.46, 15.44, 11.34, (19.11), 10.95

LS+LL
Avg of 12: *10.71*
9.51, (15.71), 13.66, 13.84, 12.77, 8.62, 9.43, 9.77, (8.06), 9.16, 9.13, 11.17


----------



## Alishisap (May 2, 2014)

R8 (thank you !) :

*Cross + 1 *
11.57, 11.07, (18.45), 7.64, 11.22, 8.22, 9.73, 7.34, 10.05, 7.87, (5.80), 13.48 = *9.82*
18.45 : LOL.

*Pairs*
12.70, (11.35), 13.28, 13.53, 13.31, (17.09), 12.96, 15.27, 14.51, 13.95, 14.98, 13.85 = *13.83*

*EDIT*

*LS + LL*
12.58, (17.19), (11.74), 14.62, 12.22, 14.43, 15.37, 16.30, 15.70, 13.32, 16.33, 15.24 = *14.61*


----------



## qwertyt1 (May 4, 2014)

*ROUND 8*


Cross +1: 9.26 7.39 8.50 7.49 7.19 (5.85) (10.14) 8.79 7.82 7.87 9.60 9.87 = 8.378 Ao12 i need to work on my cross.

Pairs: 12.75 (13.62) 12.25 13.39 11.58 (9.57) 9.73 11.88 11.45 12.46 11.92 13.37 = 12.078 bout 3 seconds a pair not bad could improve though

Ls+LL: (7.33) 13.21 7.99 9.74 (16.51) 11.60 9.98 10.39 15.65 10.79 10.70 7.34= 10.739 i just need to finish pll then i could be sub 10 or lower


Solve: 25.156

Cross:5.3585= 20.00% (rounded percents)

Pairs: 12.078= 50.00% (3.0195) per pair 

LL: 7.7195= 30.00%


----------



## h2f (May 4, 2014)

Round 8

*Cross + 1
Average of 12: 9.37*
1. 8.49 2. 8.82 3. 10.89 4. 11.01 5. 7.93 6. 8.96 7. (12.21) 8. 8.84 9. 7.40 10. (6.62) 11. 9.77 12. 11.56 

*Pairs 
Average of 12: 13.44*
1. 12.04 2. 13.39 3. 11.34 4. 14.83 5. 14.20 6. 16.85 7. 13.12 8. (11.18) 9. 12.30 10. (18.55) 11. 11.97 12. 14.36 

*LS+LL
Average of 12: 10.60*
1. 8.89 2. 11.26 3. (8.45) 4. 9.21 5. 12.04 6. 10.40 7. 10.93 8. 10.52 9. 10.02 10. 11.26 11. (12.69) 12. 11.42


----------



## mark49152 (May 5, 2014)

*Round 8 Results*

Top 3 in each event:-

*Cross+1
*1. pipkiksass 5.89
2. mark49152 6.49
3. MarcelP 6.56

*Pairs
*1. pipkiksass 8.14
2. schmidt 10.17
3. mark49152 10.27

*LS+LL
*1. pipkiksass 7.09
2. MarcelP 8.32
3. schmidt 8.89

*Splits
*1. mark49152 8.05
2. Alishisap 9.47
3. Rocky0701 11.27

Congratulations to everyone!

Splits is a bit experimental. I wanted a score that measured how close people's splits are to idealised. The scores above are similar to standard deviation - the square root of the sum of the squares of the differences between splits and idealised percentages. Lower is better. In practice this weights the score towards longer substeps, but that's OK. Also it means someone could win the splits by deliberately being bad at a substep they are good at, as if anyone would bother 

*Analysis
*


----------



## mark49152 (May 5, 2014)

*Round 9 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 11 May.

*Cross+1*
1. B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 B R2 F U2 R' B F' L F L2 U L R B2 
2. F R2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F L' D2 B U' F2 L' F' D' R' D2 U' 
3. U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 R' D2 U B' D2 B2 L B2 R D' 
4. U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D' B U L R F D F U2 L 
5. D2 L D B' L' D F' B L U B U2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' L2 
6. F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L U L B' L' R B' U B R 
7. L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 U2 R2 U' B' L B L' R F2 D F2 
8. D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B D B2 L' R' F' L2 U' L D2 F2 
9. U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D U L' F U L2 R' U L' D' U2 R2 
10. U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 F' L U B2 D U L F' R' U2 
11. D2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F U2 F U2 F U' B2 D R2 F' L' D2 R D2 B 
12. B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B' L B F2 L2 D L2 D2 L' U' 

*Pairs*
1. R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 B D L2 B' F' D' U'
2. U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 U' B' R2 L' B' L
3. D B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' R' L2 F U' R L U2 L' U' F' U'
4. L2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 R U F U B2 F L'
5. D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 R F D2 U2 R2 U B' R' L'
6. D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D B D' L' U' L2 B' D2 U'
7. F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R B D' R' L' B' D2 R B' U' F
8. F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B D' U F2 R' B U2 R' U' R' U
9. B2 D R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F L D F' R2 L B2 F2 D
10. B2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D L' D' L B' D L2 B' R B U'
11. R2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 U' L F2 D' U' R' F' U2 F R2 B' U
12. U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D B2 D F2 R' D' B L2 F2 L D U L D2 U2

*LS+LL*
1. R U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 R F' U' F' U L' R' B2 R2 
2. F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' F U' L2 F2 U2 F 
3. F2 B D' L D B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 L 
4. F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 L U2 R B2 D2 B' R' B U' R' U 
5. U' F D' B2 D F D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' 
6. B' U' F' U' F U2 B R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 
7. U F2 L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L' U L R2 F U' F U2 
8. F' U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 L' U' L D2 U' B F 
9. U F2 R2 F L F' L F2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 
10. B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' D B2 D' L B' F2 R2 
11. U2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 L' F' D2 R' D2 F' L' 
12. L2 D R2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B L B' L F2 U' R U2 R'


----------



## MarcelP (May 5, 2014)

Round 9

*Cross + 1 *
(7.94) 5.22 6.30 6.94 (3.99) 4.94 7.34 4.19 7.31 5.86 6.13 4.55 = *5.88*


*Pairs * 
9.28 10.63 8.45 10.49 8.65 10.54 10.65 (7.11) (13.19) 10.00 10.45 7.76 = *9.69*

*LS + LL * 
6.75 8.33 6.91 8.30 7.48 (6.63) 9.64 9.92 8.61 (11.04) 10.07 7.83 = *8.38*


----------



## Schmidt (May 5, 2014)

Schmidt R#9

cross+1 : 6.39 (σ = 0.46)
6.77, 6.56, 6.72, 6.41, 6.21, 6.46, 7.06, (7.33), 6.21, (3.33), 6.11, 5.38

pairs : 10.97 (σ = 1.03)
9.68, 10.77, 12.59, 11.52, 10.21, 9.55, (12.83), 11.15, 12.47, 10.81, 10.93, (9.30)

ls+ll : 8.70 (σ = 1.19)
(5.91), 7.90, 10.43, 10.36, 10.21, 7.90, 8.40, 7.22, 7.83, 8.13, (10.83), 8.59


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 5, 2014)

Wow this is going to be awesome. Combined times are quite a bit higher than regular solve times and doesn't appear to be what is used for "solve." How are "solve" and "cross" calculated in this thread? This was really fun, looking forward to watching improvement along the way.

Cross+1 = 7.55 
6.43, 7.49, 7.94, 7.30, 7.37, 8.60, 8.09, 7.87, (12.71), (4.90), 7.97, 6.47


Spoiler: Cross+1



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.90
worst: 12.71

mean of 3
current: 6.45 (σ = 1.53)
best: 6.45 (σ = 1.53)

avg of 5
current: 7.44 (σ = 0.84)
best: 7.39 (σ = 0.10)

avg of 12
current: 7.55 (σ = 0.70)
best: 7.55 (σ = 0.70)

Average: 7.55 (σ = 0.70)
Mean: 7.76

Time List:
1. 6.43 B' R2 U2 F2 D2 F L2 B R2 F U2 R' B F' L F L2 U L R B2 
2. 7.49 2. F R2 B U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 D2 F L' D2 B U' F2 L' F' D' R' D2 U' 
3. 7.94 3. U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D L2 B2 F2 R' D2 U B' D2 B2 L B2 R D' 
4. 7.30 4. U2 B2 D F2 L2 D' R2 D F2 L2 D' B U L R F D F U2 L 
5. 7.37 5. D2 L D B' L' D F' B L U B U2 D2 B' L2 F L2 F2 U2 F' L2 
6. 8.60 6. F2 R2 D2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 R2 F2 U' L U L B' L' R B' U B R 
7. 8.09 7. L' D2 U2 F2 R B2 D2 R D2 U2 R2 U' B' L B L' R F2 D F2 
8. 7.87 8. D2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B' R2 B D B2 L' R' F' L2 U' L D2 F2 
9. 12.71 9. U2 R2 U R2 D' B2 F2 L2 B2 D U L' F U L2 R' U L' D' U2 R2 
10. 4.90 10. U2 F2 D2 B' U2 R2 D2 F U2 B2 F' L U B2 D U L F' R' U2 
11. 7.97 11. D2 R2 U2 F D2 R2 F U2 F U2 F U' B2 D R2 F' L' D2 R D2 B 
12. 6.47 12. B2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D' L2 B' L B F2 L2 D L2 D2 L' U'


Pairs = 11.29
12.54, 9.67, 11.56, 10.91, 12.45, (6.33), 10.74, 12.37, 12.31, (14.07), 8.88, 11.48


Spoiler: Pairs



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 6.33
worst: 14.07

mean of 3
current: 11.48 (σ = 2.59)
best: 9.81 (σ = 3.12)

avg of 5
current: 12.05 (σ = 0.50)
best: 10.71 (σ = 0.96)

avg of 12
current: 11.29 (σ = 1.25)
best: 11.29 (σ = 1.25)

Average: 11.29 (σ = 1.25)
Mean: 11.11

Time List:
1. 12.54 R2 D2 F2 U F2 D' F2 D' F2 L2 F2 R U2 L2 B D L2 B' F' D' U' 
2. 9.67 U B2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 B2 R' B' R2 U' B' R2 L' B' L 
3. 11.56 D B2 L2 D' L2 U F2 D' R2 F2 U' R' L2 F U' R L U2 L' U' F' U' 
4. 10.91 L2 U L2 F2 U L2 F2 L2 U2 B2 R' D' U2 R U F U B2 F L' 
5. 12.45 D2 B2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D' L2 D' B2 R F D2 U2 R2 U B' R' L' 
6. 6.33 D' R2 U' L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D B D' L' U' L2 B' D2 U' 
7. 10.74 F2 D U2 B2 R2 D' L2 U2 R2 L2 U' R B D' R' L' B' D2 R B' U' F 
8. 12.37 F2 U' L2 U R2 F2 D L2 U R2 D' B D' U F2 R' B U2 R' U' R' U 
9. 12.31 B2 D R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 L' F L D F' R2 L B2 F2 D 
10. 14.07 B2 D' L2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B2 D L' D' L B' D L2 B' R B U' 
11. 8.88 R2 L2 D B2 F2 D F2 D B2 D2 U' L F2 D' U' R' F' U2 F R2 B' U 
12. 11.48 U' R2 B2 L2 U B2 L2 D B2 D F2 R' D' B L2 F2 L D U L D2 U2


LS+LL = 9.10
7.81, 8.67, (7.58), 8.66, 7.90, 7.68, 8.99, (12.81), 9.28, 11.97, 9.18, 10.85


Spoiler: LS+LL



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-5
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 7.58
worst: 12.81

mean of 3
current: 10.67 (σ = 1.40)
best: 8.02 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 5
current: 10.70 (σ = 1.35)
best: 8.08 (σ = 0.51)

avg of 12
current: 9.10 (σ = 1.37)
best: 9.10 (σ = 1.37)

Average: 9.10 (σ = 1.37)
Mean: 9.28

Time List:
1. 7.81 R U2 B2 R2 F2 L D2 R' D2 R F' U' F' U L' R' B2 R2 
2. 8.67 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 F' U' F U' L2 F2 U2 F 
3. 7.58 F2 B D' L D B' R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 L' U2 R2 L 
4. 8.66 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' U2 L U2 R B2 D2 B' R' B U' R' U 
5. 7.90 U' F D' B2 D F D' B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' 
6. 7.68 B' U' F' U' F U2 B R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' U2 
7. 8.99 U F2 L2 R2 U R2 U' L2 U R2 U2 L' U L R2 F U' F U2 
8. 12.81 F' U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F L2 B2 D2 L' U' L D2 U' B F 
9. 9.28 U F2 R2 F L F' L F2 B2 U L2 U' L2 D L2 D' R2 B2 
10. 11.97 B2 U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U2 F2 D2 L' D2 B' D B2 D' L B' F2 R2 
11. 9.18 U2 F2 L2 D2 B' R2 B' R2 D2 L' F' D2 R' D2 F' L' 
12. 10.85 L2 D R2 U B2 U B2 U' B2 R2 D' B L B' L F2 U' R U2 R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 5, 2014)

*Round 9*

*Cross + 1:* 7.19
(4.41), 9.84, 7.53, (15.38), 8.18, 6.69, 5.20, 7.55, 8.48, 5.83, 4.76, 7.88

*Pairs:* 12.24
12.16, 8.31, 13.31, (18.33), 11.50, 10.21, 17.58, 11.78, 11.25, 14.80, 11.47, (8.01)

*LS + LL:* 10.30
13.35, 8.87, 9.99, 10.02, (7.13), 9.57, 11.01, 9.74, 11.48, 10.63, (13.90), 8.33


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 5, 2014)

sk8erman41 said:


> Wow this is going to be awesome. Combined times are quite a bit higher than regular solve times and doesn't appear to be what is used for "solve." How are "solve" and "cross" calculated in this thread? This was really fun, looking forward to watching improvement along the way.
> 
> Cross+1 = 7.55
> 6.43, 7.49, 7.94, 7.30, 7.37, 8.60, 8.09, 7.87, (12.71), (4.90), 7.97, 6.47
> ...


These three events combined would be Cross, 6 F2L pairs, and then LL, so to calculate what a "solve" would be, divide the average that you got for pairs by 4, then subtract it from your Cross + 1 average which will give you your cross time, and then subtract the same number from your LS + LL average, which will give you your LL average. Add your cross time, with your pairs time, with your LL time, and that should give you your "solve" average. You can just wait until Mark posts the round 9 results though, he will probably post everyone's stats again.


----------



## TDM (May 5, 2014)

I couldn't find my main, so I had quite a few recog fails and overshoots which led to lockups which led to accidental turning because I can't control my WeiLong.

*Round:* 9
*Cross+1:* 4.90, 8.02, 6.18, 4.95, 7.42, 5.48, 7.18, 5.27, 4.95, 3.65, 5.54, 4.23 = *5.61*
*Pairs:* 9.01, 10.14, 7.17, 8.18, 8.07, 7.58, 8.92, 8.89, 9.34, 6.67, 7.32, 7.13 = *8.16*
*LSLL:* 4.61, 7.13, 8.30, 6.41, 4.59, 6.44, 6.80, 9.67, 7.93, 8.06, 6.77, 7.26 = *6.97*

Failed the first two averages, as well as a few singles on the third.


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> These three events combined would be Cross, 6 F2L pairs, and then LL, so to calculate what a "solve" would be, divide the average that you got for pairs by 4, then subtract it from your Cross + 1 average which will give you your cross time, and then subtract the same number from your LS + LL average, which will give you your LL average. Add your cross time, with your pairs time, with your LL time, and that should give you your "solve" average. You can just wait until Mark posts the round 9 results though, he will probably post everyone's stats again.



Great thanks that makes total sense


----------



## Phillip1847 (May 6, 2014)

*Cross+1*

*5.12* - 3.545 4.576 5.495 6.197 6.046 4.221 4.497 4.581 6.171 (3.493) 5.863 (6.647)

*Pairs*

*8.24* - 7.936 (5.559) 9.951 7.876 8.035 7.520 8.246 8.866 9.204 (10.262) 7.661 7.084

*LS + LL*

*6.83* - 6.348 6.754 7.402 6.967 (5.576) 6.781 7.919 6.018 (8.503) 7.067 6.484 6.603


----------



## mark49152 (May 6, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> These three events combined would be Cross, 6 F2L pairs, and then LL, so to calculate what a "solve" would be, divide the average that you got for pairs by 4, then subtract it from your Cross + 1 average which will give you your cross time, and then subtract the same number from your LS + LL average, which will give you your LL average. Add your cross time, with your pairs time, with your LL time, and that should give you your "solve" average.


That's a correct explanation, thanks Rocky. 

Note that the calculated cross time includes your F2L transition so may be higher than if you just solved cross alone and took an average. Likewise the LL time includes OLL recognition so you don't have the advantage of recognising OLL during inspection as you would if you solved LL alone.

Personally I find that the predicted solve time is usually a little faster than my solve average, by 2-3% or so. I put that down to inefficiency in stringing it all together. Not sure how to explain a predicted solve coming out slower - perhaps if timing substeps is new it might take time to get used to it and get representative results?


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 6, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> That's a correct explanation, thanks Rocky.
> 
> Note that the calculated cross time includes your F2L transition so may be higher than if you just solved cross alone and took an average. Likewise the LL time includes OLL recognition so you don't have the advantage of recognising OLL during inspection as you would if you solved LL alone.
> 
> Personally I find that the predicted solve time is usually a little faster than my solve average, by 2-3% or so. I put that down to inefficiency in stringing it all together. Not sure how to explain a predicted solve coming out slower - perhaps if timing substeps is new it might take time to get used to it and get representative results?


Thanks for the clarification. I recalculated based on what Rocky said and its actually right on for my average. Looking forward to this thread each week!


----------



## MarcelP (May 6, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> perhaps if timing substeps is new it might take time to get used to it and get representative results?



I trained a bit on 'pairs' only the last few days. And when I do none white crosses I get worse times. Pairs on white only are sub 10. Pairs on none white are 11 -ish.. This really got me by surprise. Cross and LL on other colors are the same. No problem there. This made me reconsidder solving CN. Should I stick with CN or should I start doing white/yellow only from now on..  I think doing CN is giving me more joy than white/yellow so I might stick with it. Besides most of my single PB's are on none white crosses.


----------



## notfeliks (May 6, 2014)

*Round 9*
*Cross +1*: 4.16, (7.04), 4.69, 5.92, 5.54, 6.64, 4.91+, 3.80, 5.28, 4.00, 5.54, (3.77) = *5.05*
*Pairs*: (17.47), 8.45, 8.46, 12.09, 10.25, (6.46), 10.37, 8.88, 9.48, 8.42, 7.85, 12.88 = *9.71*
*LS+LL*: 7.00, (9.59), 8.86, 8.62, (6.25), 6.74, 7.94, 8.98, 7.80, 8.03, 9.18, 7.21 = *8.04*

The +2 in the first average was a sexy accidental x-cross, but unfortunately I did an R instead of R' on one of my cross pieces and +2ed at the end.
Finished the first solve of the pairs average before I remembered what I was doing. Fail.


----------



## Schmidt (May 6, 2014)

How do you time yourself? I start with the cube on the table and a stackmat for each sub step.


----------



## mark49152 (May 7, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> How do you time yourself? I start with the cube on the table and a stackmat for each sub step.


Good question. For splits, I would suggest Stackmat isn't appropriate. If there's an overhead to picking the cube up each time, you are adding that to every step.


----------



## Alishisap (May 7, 2014)

Thank you for your analysis ! :tu

Round 9 :

*Cross +1*
7.24, 9.84, 9.07, 8.91, 8.18, 7.18, (5.79), 9.66, (12.55), 7.72, 8.30, 6.24 = *8.23*

*Pairs*
14.08, 16.78, (11.58), 11.94, (27.32) , 13.97, 15.65, 14.39, 12.18, 17.45, 13.63, 14.24 = *14.43*

*LS + LL*
14.48, 11.22, 12.45, 14.60, 9.57, 15.48, (7.47), 7.85, 13.50, 19.57, (20.86), 9.71 = *12.84*

Overall better than the last round !


----------



## pipkiksass (May 7, 2014)

*Round 9*

*Cross + 1: 5.23*
4.16, 5.49, 4.25, (7.81) OUCH, 4.12, 4.24, 6.38, 6.12, 5.58, (3.63), 6.58, 5.35

*Pairs: 8.38*
8.40, 8.28, (7.50), 7.69, 9.06, 8.82, (9.56), 8.21, 9.16, 8.12, 8.52, 7.55

*LS + LL: 7.50
*7.50, 6.38, 6.96, 7.56, 7.08, 7.49, 8.31, (6.16), 8.61, (8.99), 8.14, 7.00

I've been finding it a little easier to 'see' my cross solution and look at the cube as a whole. Dropped .76 off my cross + 1 average from last week (wahoo), but +.24 on my pairs average and +.41 on my LS+LL average. Did this whole session 'cold', so I guess my cross+1 (where finger speed doesn't come into play as much) wasn't affected so badly, but my pairs and LL may have been hampered by cold hands. 

Looking for positives - my pairs and LL fails should bring my splits closer to the ideal!


----------



## MarcelP (May 7, 2014)

Schmidt said:


> How do you time yourself? I start with the cube on the table and a stackmat for each sub step.



I do that too. For me it is good practice picking up the cube for solving..


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 7, 2014)

I don't have a stackmat, so i just have the cue in my left hand and start/stop the timer with my right hand.


----------



## applemobile (May 7, 2014)

A little disappointing tbh. 

cross +1 *4.86*

4.66, 5.88, 4.32, 4.40, 4.93, 5.11, (5.98), 4.56, 4.56, (4.29), 5.46, 4.74

pairs *7.96*

7.22, (6.22), 8.60, 7.69, 7.52, 6.25, 9.00, (14.39), 9.39, 8.40, 7.93, 7.62

ls+ll *5.96*

5.68, (5.08), (6.89), 6.41, 5.61, 5.39, 6.79, 5.53, 5.87, 5.24, 6.77, 6.28


----------



## h2f (May 9, 2014)

Thank you Mark, you are doing a great job. I am a little confused right now. I looked for a progres, but I think there's a regres in my times. I stuck after the cross for few seconds till I find a first pair. And I think I have to practice F2L - it looks so slow beacause I do a lot of regrips. Sometimes my look ahead is fine, but next day it's very poor. I've started solving with metronome...

Round 9

*Cross + 1 Average of 12: 9.57*
1. 8.97 2. 10.64 3. 11.24 4. 9.52 5. 9.57 6. 9.95 7. 10.11 8. 7.64 9. (12.59) 10. (5.49) 11. 8.47 12. 9.55 

*Pairs Average of 12: 13.95*
1. (17.26) 2. 14.27 3. 11.87 4. 12.80 5. 11.85 6. 12.67 7. 17.11 8. 14.92 9. 13.48 10. 14.94 11. (11.26) 12. 15.58

*LS + LL Average of 12: 10.40*
1. (8.37) 2. 11.44 3. 10.81 4. 11.03 5. (11.75) 6. 9.62 7. 9.20 8. 9.59 9. 8.69 10. 11.54 11. 11.12 12. 10.94


----------



## mati1242 (May 9, 2014)

I would like to try myself in this race and see how my stats look like for each step. 
I think it wouldn't be a problem If I join in round 9 ?
If it would be then ignore me, if not then I'd be happy to join.

*Round 9*

*Cross + 1: *
3.12, 4.16, 3.04, 2.51, 2.85, 3.54, 3.50, 5.48, 4.20, 2.81, 3.28, 3.74 = *3.42avg*

*Pairs:*
6.80, 5.02, 5.47, 4.62, 5.96, 4.93, 5.86, 5.03, 6.09, 5.64, 4.99, 5.11 = *5.41avg*

*LS+LL:*
5.20, 4.10, 5.50, 4.74, 5.02, 4.78, 5.77, DNF(5.32), 4.95, 4.27, 5.22, 5.36 = *5.08avg*

PS: QQ timer was calculating averages so I assume they're correct.


----------



## mark49152 (May 12, 2014)

Round 9

*Cross+1 - average 6.63*
6.39, 7.74, 5.56, 5.26, 8.18, 6.25, 6.69, (15.16), 7.99, (4.99), 5.20, 7.00
Yes that really was a 15.16...

*Pairs - average 11.54*
11.05, 12.57, 11.16, 11.84, 10.30, 11.99, 13.57, 10.51, 11.69, (14.02), 10.67, (9.84)

*LS+LL - average 8.78*
(6.47), 8.60, (10.24), 9.31, 7.35, 8.98, 8.91, 10.09, 7.82, 8.81, 8.56, 9.33


----------



## mark49152 (May 12, 2014)

*Round 9 Results*

Top 3 in each event:-

*Cross+1
*1. mati1242 3.42
2. applemobile 4.86
3. notfeliks 5.05

*Pairs
*1. mati1242 5.41
2. applemobile 7.96
3. TDM 8.16

*LS+LL
*1. mati1242 5.08
2. applemobile 5.96
3. Phillip1847 6.83

*Splits
*1. Alishisap 6.62
2. notfeliks 7.69
3. mati1242 7.75

Congratulations to everyone!

*Analysis
*


----------



## mark49152 (May 12, 2014)

*Round 10 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 18 May.

*Cross+1*
1. B' U' R' D' F U L U2 D L2 B R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 B R2 
2. F' B' U R2 F2 D2 B' R D' F2 D2 L F2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B2 R' 
3. D F U' F' R U' L2 D' F L2 D2 B2 L' B2 L' B2 R F2 U2 
4. B2 D2 F2 D' U2 R2 D' R2 B2 U R B' L' B2 F L' R2 B' U' B 
5. U F U2 F2 R U L U' L' F D' F2 B2 L2 U2 D L2 F2 L2 B2 U' 
6. F B' R2 D2 L' U' L F' L B L2 B2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 
7. L F2 U2 R U2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L R F' D B' L' U' B2 U B L2 U 
8. L' B' U2 R' D R2 L U F' D2 R D2 L' F2 R' F2 B2 D2 R' L2 
9. B R' F R F2 R U D R F R D2 B2 L U2 D2 R U2 R' L2 D2 
10. L2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 F2 D' L2 U L F' L' U' F2 R U' L' F' R 
11. L2 U2 F2 D L2 U' R2 F2 R2 B2 U F' R' B' L2 U' F2 R' D' R 
12. L2 B2 D L D L U F' R U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 L2 B' U2 R2 

*Pairs*
1. D F2 D B2 L2 U B2 D R2 F2 U F D' L2 U' L B2 L U R2 B'
2. L2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 L' B' F2 R2 U2 F2 R F2 L B2
3. B2 D' B2 F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U' R B' R' L F2 L' D' U R' D
4. U2 F2 D R2 L2 D2 F2 U B2 R' L2 D' R2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 F' D'
5. F2 L2 F2 R2 U' R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 U' B' L2 B D L U L' U L2 B
6. U2 F2 L2 F2 U F2 R2 L2 D' F2 U2 L' U' F D U2 F' L2 D2 L D2 U'
7. L2 U' R2 D' R2 U L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R' B U2 L' B2 U' L D U2 B U
8. D B2 D F2 U' L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D2 L' D2 F D F2 U2 B2 R F2 L2 U'
9. U L2 D2 F2 U R2 U B2 R2 L2 F' L U2 B D2 R F2 U R' B' U
10. F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 F' L' D' R' L D L2 B2 U' R'
11. B2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L' F' L' U2 B' L' F U' L B
12. U2 F2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L B L2 D' R' D B' F2 L D'

*LS+LL*
1. D L2 B2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 R2 U L2 B D' L' D L2 B' L F2 D 
2. U F2 L2 D B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 U' F' U2 F2 R' F' R2 U2 R' U 
3. U F2 U F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 U2 F' U F' R2 F' R' F' R 
4. R B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' D2 R' D2 R B' L' U L2 U' L2 B' U 
5. F2 U2 F' L2 D2 B' U2 R2 B R2 U2 R' B R' D2 L2 U F 
6. F2 U F2 U F2 U' F2 U2 R2 B2 L' D' B' L B' R2 U' 
7. L F2 U2 L' B2 R D2 R' D2 R B2 F U F' U' B2 F' D2 B2 
8. L2 U' L2 R2 B2 U R2 U' B2 D R2 F' L' U' F D2 B2 R' D2 
9. F' L F' L2 U L2 D' L U B2 U' B2 U' B2 D' B2 D2 L2 F2 
10. U B2 D' F2 D L2 F2 D F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 B' U B' U' R' 
11. L F2 L2 B2 R D2 R B2 L' B2 R2 B' D' L D L B' F2 U 
12. U F' B2 L' B' U R2 L B2 D2 F U2 B' L2 U2 B' U2 B2 D2


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 12, 2014)

Cross + 1: 8.57
11.33, 9.04+, 7.97, 7.31, 8.80, 11.87, 6.70, (3.35), 11.27, DNF(8.73), 5.01, 6.37 That 3.35 was good, but the average was bad.

Pairs: 12.97
11.37, 13.89, 10.66, (21.01+), 10.94, 13.94, 14.17, 13.10, 14.91, (10.58), 13.41, 13.34

LS + LL: 10.03 so close to sub 10 
(15.11), 8.52, 9.92, 8.47, 9.41, 9.53, 13.05, 11.68, 9.67, 10.37, (7.92), 9.72

All of these were horrible except for the LL portion, so at least there is a good part. My solve times haven't been getting much better lately, they have just stayed the same.


----------



## TDM (May 12, 2014)

17 second average with 12 second F2L and 5 second LL? That's... nothing like me  My splits are usually 9/6 or 8/6. That just shows how badly I did on the F2L part.

*Round:* 10
*Cross+1:* 3.45, 4.14, 3.59, 3.93, 4.17, 3.25, 5.73, 5.47, 3.63, 6.63, 3.79, 7.84 = *4.45*
*Pairs:* 5.79, 6.10, 5.40, 6.08, 5.13, 5.89, 6.73, 5.41, 5.65, 6.57, 5.15, 7.76 = *5.88*
*LSLL:* 8.37, 6.57, 6.81, 4.26, 4.49, 6.14, 5.12, 6.25, 6.83, 5.36, 5.27, 7.23 = *6.01*


----------



## Bindedsa (May 13, 2014)

*Round:* 10
*Cross+1:* 3.78, 2.91, 2.75, 3.54, 4.09, 1.77, 3.77, 2.38, 3.40, 3.43, 3.26, 3.57 = 3.28
*Pairs:* 5.98, 5.01, 5.37, 7.24, 4.68, 6.15, 5.02, 5.59, 5.21, 8.10, 5.68, 5.56 = 5.68
*LSLL:* 5.10, 5.74, 5.75, 5.41, 6.14, 5.37, 5.07, 7.06, 6.05, 4.86, 4.55, 5.87 = 5.54


----------



## pipkiksass (May 13, 2014)

*Round 10*

*Cross + 1: 5.17*
4.50, 4.86, 6.08, 5.32, (3.37), 4.44, 5.71, 6.31, 4.43, 3.80, 6.27, (6.36) - save the worst for last! 

*Pairs: 8.31*
7.86, 9.28, (7.27), 7.51, 7.89, (9.81), 8.08, 7.89, 8.81, 8.05, 9.24, 8.41

*LL+LS: 7.53*
6.20, 7.50, 7.65, (5.73), 7.50, 8.88, 7.11, 9.34, 6.94, 7.20, 6.93, (9.81)

LS+LL slower than last week, pairs about the same, cross a little faster. I think this is as much down to session-to-session variance as it is down to any improvement!

Mark - would it be possible to have some kind of progress graph, as per the Marcel's Bar comp, with individual lines to show each person's progress for each area (i.e. up to 8 separate graphs - a tall order but I'd be interested to be able to gauge my progress in all 8 columns of the results!).


----------



## mark49152 (May 13, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Mark - would it be possible to have some kind of progress graph, as per the Marcel's Bar comp, with individual lines to show each person's progress for each area (i.e. up to 8 separate graphs - a tall order but I'd be interested to be able to gauge my progress in all 8 columns of the results!).


Yeah I considered that and definitely want to include something to show progress over time. The only reasons I didn't are lack of time and lack of meaning with only two samples. Expect something with next results, or the week after.


----------



## MarcelP (May 14, 2014)

*Round 10 *

Cross + 1 : 4.66 5.01 (7.71) 6.26 5.92 5.28 7.07 6.65 3.28 4.56 5.62 (3.03) = 5.43 // No 9 and 12 completely planned out in inspection, 9 white 12, green


Pairs :11.21 10.89 11.23 (13.01) (7.32) 10.97 10.11 11.44 7.72 9.56 10.58 7.70 = *10.14*

LS + LL :8.42 10.13 9.92 8.77 8.35 10.06 6.93 9.20 (10.36) 7.82 (6.83) 7.84 = *8.74*


----------



## mati1242 (May 14, 2014)

*ROUND 10*

*cross+1:*
2.60, 2.73, 2.60, 2.88, 3.29, 2.53, 2.33, 3.16, 3.88, 3.38, 2.81, 3.89 = *2.99 avg12*

*pairs:*
5.54, 6.00, 4.85, 4.98, 5.46, 6.02, 5.61, 6.65, 6.45, 5.48, 4.63, 4.51= *5.50 avg12*

*LS+LL:*
5.91, 4.67, 4.41, 4.17, 6.87+, 4.44, 4.34, 4.72, 3.94, 4.69, 4.82, 4.95 = *4.71 avg12*

Total tragedy...


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 15, 2014)

*Round 10*

Cross + 1: 3.94, 7.52, 5.29, 5.11, 9.87, 3.39, 5.23, 3.49, 5.27, 6.20, 5.06, 6.56 = 5.37 AO12
Pairs: 9.24, 7.98, 9.11, 12.17, 7.97, 8.08, 7.58, 9.92, 10.41, 10.65, 8.64, 8.69 = 9.07 AO12
LS + LL: 9.41, 9.80, 7.30, 9.80, 8.13, 9.06, 9.03, 13.24, 8.85, 9.94, DNF(21.74), 13.79 = 10.10 AO12

Pairs were awful.


----------



## MarcelP (May 15, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> *Round 10*
> Pairs were awful.



I would say, your pairs are just fine. Concentrate on your last layer


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (May 16, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> I would say, your pairs are just fine. Concentrate on your last layer



I meant they were awful compared to my usual times.  I'm used to the fact that my last layer is really bad compared to my F2L, haha. But, you're right. And the main reason I'm at this thread is to work on last layer.


----------



## Schmidt (May 16, 2014)

Cross+1 :* 6.53* (σ = 1.32)
5.34, 5.11, 6.21, 5.59, 7.80, 5.93, 6.68, (10.21), 9.56, 6.25, 6.83, (2.18) green on #12

Pairs : *9.64* (σ = 1.16)
9.53, 11.00, 10.88, 8.93, 8.72, 9.97, 9.77, (7.86), 8.31, 11.27, (14.21), 7.97

ls+ll : *8.76* (σ = 1.33)
8.31, 10.36, 10.03, 7.30, 9.72, 6.90, 7.84, (10.36), (6.59), 7.47, 9.52, 10.16


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 17, 2014)

Round 10

Cross +1 : 7.11
8.14, 7.97, 7.62, 7.33, (9.10), 5.53, 5.78, 8.48, 7.45, 5.32, 7.44, (5.23)

Pairs: 10.39
9.11, 10.75, 11.70, 11.62, 9.45, 11.79, 10.24, 8.09, (12.24), (7.98), 10.51, 10.67

LS+LL: 9.74
12.04, 8.95, 9.82, (8.20), 8.54, (12.58), 9.09, 10.92, 10.16, 8.97, 9.90, 8.98

Calculated times:
Cross: 4.5125
LL avg: 7.1425
Solve: 22.04


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2014)

*Round 10 Results*

This week, graphs. To get on the graph you need at least three entries including the current week.

*Cross+1
*1. mati1242 2.99
2. Bindedsa 3.28
3. TDM 4.45







*Pairs
*1. mati1242 5.50
2. Bindedsa 5.68
3. TDM 5.88






*LS+LL
*1. mati1242 4.71
2. Bindedsa 5.54
3. TDM 6.01






*Splits
*1. Bindedsa 4.51
2. IRNjuggle28 5.01
3. MarcelP 6.59

Congratulations to everyone!

*Analysis
*


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2014)

*Round 11 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 25 May.

*Cross+1*
1. R' F2 L' B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L' B' F2 D' F' D F D R' 
2. R2 B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L D' F' U' F2 R F2 R U' F' 
3. F2 R' F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F D R' B2 R2 U F' R2 F 
4. U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F R U2 B' D B2 U' F' L2 R 
5. U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 F D2 L' B' R' B' L D2 L' U R2 
6. B D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R F' D R U B' F L' D B 
7. U2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R D L F2 D' F R F2 D2 B' R 
8. B D2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 U B F' D U' F U L F2 R2 
9. D R' B' L2 F2 U R' U F' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 
10. D R2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R B' D' U F2 L F D R' B2 
11. F2 R2 D' L U2 R2 B' D' F2 L F2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 F' 
12. F' R B' L' B D' L' B D' R' U F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U2 

*Pairs*
1. D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 U R2 B' R2 L D L U F' L B2 L
2. R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 F' D U2 B2 U R2 B2 F' U2
3. U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' L U B F2 L2 U B' R' F2
4. L2 D L2 U B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' R2 U L D L2 F' R' F' L2
5. B2 L2 D' L2 D U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R D' R' U F D2 B2 F D L2
6. D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 R' L2 F' R U' R' F' D2 F'
7. R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R L' U L D U
8. U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D U2 L2 F U' R D' U2 F2 L' F D' B
9. F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B' D F2 L' F2 L' U L2 B' U2
10. R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D B' F2 R F2 R U' B' U2
11. U L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U B2 R' F2 D B' U' B2 U' L B2 D U'
12. B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D U2 B D R' D' B' L' B2 R F2 U2 L

*LS+LL*
1. U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D' B D' L2 R2 F' L' 
2. D' L2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B L B' D F U' F 
3. B R' F L2 F' R U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' B2 R2 U2 
4. R2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U' R F U' F' R' U' L' 
5. U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L B2 D' B2 F U' L' F U 
6. U2 R2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 R B' R B2 L' B' R2 
7. U2 L2 U2 B D2 B R2 F D2 B' L2 R' D' R F' L B' L U' 
8. U' B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' F R2 F' R2 U R U 
9. U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R' U2 B' R B U2 R U 
10. F2 R D2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 F' U F' R D2 R' F2 U 
11. L2 B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F' D R F' U2 R2 F' 
12. U2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R' F' R


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 19, 2014)

Cross +1: 7.11
5.60, 8.39, 6.74, 5.80, 8.97, 6.01, 8.90, 7.01, 6.88, 8.86, 6.94, 5.08

Pairs: 12.09
12.26, 11.30, 13.33, 10.66, 8.89, 11.34, DNF(8.47), 13.80, 9.06, 12.73, 16.14, 10.30

LS + LL: 9.71
10.30, 9.57, 9.53, 6.47, 7.56, 10.98, 8.33, 7.65, 12.54, 9.36, 11.24, 13.56

This week was the first week that i felt i actually did good


----------



## TDM (May 19, 2014)

*Round:* 11
*Cross+1:* 3.52, 4.82, 8.15, 4.64, 4.61, 3.85, 6.77, 3.58, 6.89, 4.37, 3.86, 3.48 = *4.69*
*Pairs:* 8.82, 8.58, 9.90, 8.92, 7.24, 8.69, 9.42, 6.89, 8.07, 7.56, 4.82 = *8.24*
*LSLL:* 8.06, 6.81, 8.34, 6.05, 5.89, 8.53, 5.68, 8.30+, 7.57, 9.03, 7.18, 6.36 = *7.31*

Was tired when I did the pairs; only the 7.24 and 6.89 weren't fails. My F2L is about 8.5-9 seconds, and my cross is 2 at least.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 19, 2014)

*Round:* 11
*Cross+1:* 3.36, 3.12, 3.08, 2.53, 4.60, 2.36, 3.87, 4.27, 2.75, 3.11, 2.19, 3.84 = 3.23
*Pairs: *6.02, 5.71, 6.00, 5.44, 6.03, 6.44, 4.12, 4.79, 5.15, 6.29, 7.48, 5.79 = 5.77
*LSLL:* 6.11, 6.56, 5.84, 5.29, 5.19, 4.30, 4.97, 6.77, 4.93, 7.50, 6.03, 6.09 = 5.78


----------



## pipkiksass (May 19, 2014)

*Round:* 11
*Cross + 1:* 5.18
*Pairs:* 8.48
*LSLL:* 7.70

Universally slower than last week. Mainly because I've hardly picked up a cube in a week. Some dedicated practice this week, methinks!


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Universally slower than last week. Mainly because I've hardly picked up a cube in a week. Some dedicated practice this week, methinks!


Yeah me too. I didn't even enter round 10 because I thought lack of practice would make my results unrepresentative


----------



## MarcelP (May 19, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Yeah me too. I didn't even enter round 10 because I thought lack of practice would make my results unrepresentative



Any result is result. I do not mind a dip in my progress lines


----------



## pipkiksass (May 19, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Any result is result. I do not mind a dip in my progress lines



This. Also it makes small improvements look better later!


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Any result is result. I do not mind a dip in my progress lines


Nor do I, but when I haven't touched a cube for a week, I generally don't time anything until I've warmed back up again. I suppose I'm just not that interested in my times when I know I'm rusty. Each to his own


----------



## Schmidt (May 19, 2014)

You don't know if you don't try


----------



## mark49152 (May 19, 2014)

Well, I won't be cubing again this week as I'm away on business, so at the weekend I'll try the splits cold and see how rusty I am


----------



## h2f (May 20, 2014)

Cross + 1: *7.84*
1. 8.96 2. 6.82 3. (10.40) 4. 8.00 5. (4.88) 6. 5.92 7. 8.35 8. 8.87 9. 8.64 10. 8.07 11. 7.95 12. 6.81 

Pairs: *13.41*
1. 14.53 2. 15.42 3. 12.78 4. 12.02 5. 11.59 6. 12.65 7. (10.03) 8. (17.61) 9. 15.21 10. 12.68 11. 15.17 12. 12.01 

LS + LL: *11.19*
1. 12.17 2. (7.95) 3. 12.34 4. 12.39 5. 10.21 6. 10.00 7. (14.25) 8. 9.41 9. 12.10 10. 10.85 11. 10.02 12. 12.45


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 20, 2014)

Cross+1: 6.17


Spoiler: Cross+1



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.55
worst: 8.65

mean of 3
current: 6.08 (σ = 1.12)
best: 5.95 (σ = 0.72)

avg of 5
current: 6.47 (σ = 0.26)
best: 5.76 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 6.17 (σ = 0.73)
best: 6.17 (σ = 0.73)

Average: 6.17 (σ = 0.73)
Mean: 6.25

Time List:
1. 4.55 R' F2 L' B2 R' F2 R' U2 L2 U2 L2 U' L' B' F2 D' F' D F D R' 
2. 5.67 R2 B2 F2 D R2 U B2 D2 R2 D' L D' F' U' F2 R F2 R U' F' 
3. 8.65 F2 R' F2 U2 R B2 F2 U2 L2 F2 R' B' F D R' B2 R2 U F' R2 F 
4. 6.48 U' R2 D R2 B2 U2 L2 U' B2 U2 R2 F R U2 B' D B2 U' F' L2 R 
5. 5.14 U' L2 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 F2 D' R2 F D2 L' B' R' B' L D2 L' U R2 
6. 6.24 B D2 F2 R2 F D2 R2 B L2 D2 F2 R F' D R U B' F L' D B 
7. 6.86 U2 F2 R B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R D L F2 D' F R F2 D2 B' R 
8. 6.33 B D2 F U2 L2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F D2 U B F' D U' F U L F2 R2 
9. 6.78 D R' B' L2 F2 U R' U F' L2 U F2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B2 L2 
10. 7.08 D R2 B2 D2 U F2 L2 D2 L2 U' F2 R B' D' U F2 L F D R' B2 
11. 6.31 F2 R2 D' L U2 R2 B' D' F2 L F2 R2 U2 F U2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 F' 
12. 4.87 F' R B' L' B D' L' B D' R' U F2 U B2 L2 U B2 U' R2 U2


Pairs: 9.99


Spoiler: Pairs



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 8.80
worst: 12.34

mean of 3
current: 10.14 (σ = 1.18)
best: 9.38 (σ = 0.78)

avg of 5
current: 9.98 (σ = 0.82)
best: 9.85 (σ = 0.69)

avg of 12
current: 9.99 (σ = 0.74)
best: 9.99 (σ = 0.74)

Average: 9.99 (σ = 0.74)
Mean: 10.09

Time List:
1. 9.30 D' F2 R2 D2 R2 D R2 D F2 U R2 B' R2 L D L U F' L B2 L 
2. 10.24 R2 F2 U2 R2 D R2 F2 R2 L2 D2 U2 L B2 F' D U2 B2 U R2 B2 F' U2 
3. 9.75 U' R2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D L2 B2 U' L U B F2 L2 U B' R' F2 
4. 12.34 L2 D L2 U B2 U R2 F2 D' F2 R2 F' R2 U L D L2 F' R' F' L2 
5. 10.23 B2 L2 D' L2 D U L2 F2 R2 B2 D' R D' R' U F D2 B2 F D L2 
6. 10.27 D L2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' B2 R' L2 F' R U' R' F' D2 F' 
7. 8.80 R2 F2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B2 D R2 U' R' F' U2 F' R L' U L D U 
8. 9.06 U2 L2 B2 U F2 U' R2 L2 D U2 L2 F U' R D' U2 F2 L' F D' B 
9. 10.66 F2 U' F2 L2 D2 R2 D B2 R2 U' L2 B' D F2 L' F2 L' U L2 B' U2 
10. 11.28 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U F2 D' U2 F2 R2 F D B' F2 R F2 R U' B' U2 
11. 10.21 U L2 D F2 L2 D R2 U2 B2 U B2 R' F2 D B' U' B2 U' L B2 D U' 
12. 8.93 B2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 D L2 F2 D U2 B D R' D' B' L' B2 R F2 U2 L


LS+LL: 9.62


Spoiler: LS+LL



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-20
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 7.13
worst: 11.29

mean of 3
current: 9.92 (σ = 0.78)
best: 7.83 (σ = 0.68)

avg of 5
current: 10.23 (σ = 0.43)
best: 8.66 (σ = 0.89)

avg of 12
current: 9.62 (σ = 1.12)
best: 9.62 (σ = 1.12)

Average: 9.62 (σ = 1.12)
Mean: 9.55

Time List:
1. 8.50 U2 B2 R' B2 U2 R' U2 L' D2 B2 R2 D' B D' L2 R2 F' L' 
2. 7.86 D' L2 U L2 U' F2 U F2 U' F2 U' B L B' D F U' F 
3. 7.13 B R' F L2 F' R U2 F L2 B2 R2 B' D2 F' B2 R2 U2 
4. 9.62 R2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 L2 D2 R' F2 U' R F U' F' R' U' L' 
5. 10.94 U' B2 R2 D R2 D2 R2 D B2 F2 U2 L B2 D' B2 F U' L' F U 
6. 11.04 U2 R2 B2 L B2 R2 U2 R B' R B2 L' B' R2 
7. 8.43 U2 L2 U2 B D2 B R2 F D2 B' L2 R' D' R F' L B' L U' 
8. 10.08 U' B2 U R2 U' R2 U' B2 U2 R' U' F R2 F' R2 U R U 
9. 11.29 U2 F2 U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 R' U2 B' R B U2 R U 
10. 10.72 F2 R D2 R' F2 R U2 R' U2 F' U F' R D2 R' F2 U 
11. 9.16 L2 B L2 R2 F' U2 L2 R2 B2 L2 F2 D' F' D R F' U2 R2 F' 
12. 9.90 U2 R U2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 U2 F' U F2 R' F' R


Calculated times:
Cross: 3.67 Much improved from previous weeks. Still an area that I need to work on a lot to be sub-20 but I'm getting there
LL: 7.12
Solve: 20.78 I'm coming for you sub-20


----------



## MarcelP (May 21, 2014)

*Round 11*

*Cross + 1:* 7.02 6.17 6.89 7.09 6.79 6.06 (9.33) 6.32 7.54 6.06 7.69 (5.10) = *6.76*

*Pairs: * 11.29 (8.18) (12.12) 9.25 11.32 9.91 10.22 10.49 8.79 10.60 9.42 10.25 = *10.15*

*LS + LL:* 8.86 9.94 8.49 10.44 7.53 8.24 8.36 7.50 10.29 (5.32) 8.07 (11.11) = *8.77*


----------



## Schmidt (May 23, 2014)

Schmidt 
cross+1 : *5.89* (σ = 0.96)
5.88, 7.36, 6.78, 4.41, 6.34, 4.77, 6.93, 5.28, (7.44), 5.41, 5.69, (3.46)

pairs: *10.18* (σ = 1.10)
9.69, (13.86), 11.08, 12.11, 9.47, 9.66, 11.86, 9.80, 8.86, (8.46), 9.80, 9.46

ls+ll : *8.36* (σ = 0.92)
8.81, (6.78), (10.25), 8.44, 7.58, 7.34, 7.16, 9.34, 8.55, 10.09, 7.84, 8.40


----------



## mark49152 (May 28, 2014)

Round 11

*Cross+1 - average 5.85*
(4.80), 4.87, 5.26, 5.58, 6.07, 5.41, 5.30, 7.21, 3.96, 8.35, (10.21), 5.64

*Pairs - average 11.44*
11.67, 11.84, 11.94, 11.36, 11.74, (9.16), (12.43), 11.70, 10.72, 10.45, 11.66, 11.28

*LS+LL - average 9.63*
10.63, 10.36, (6.22), 7.69, 9.97, (11.55), 8.62, 9.02, 10.36, 11.35, 9.39, 8.92

Pairs suck - I should be getting <11 - but not a bad week for cross+1.


----------



## mark49152 (May 28, 2014)

*Round 11 Results*

No graphs this week as I have exceeded my quota and can't upload them!  

Here are the splits. Interestingly, in four rounds nobody has yet NOT had a red highlight on cross or cross+1. I even checked the conditional formatting in case I'd screwed it up, but it's true, nobody has even come close to the idealized 25% for cross+1.


----------



## mark49152 (May 28, 2014)

*Round 12 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 1 June.

*Cross+1*
1. U2 B' U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' R' U L2 B' L R B' L2 D' U2 
2. R B2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B R2 D' B' L2 R B L' U' 
3. U' F2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 D F D' B' F R F D F L 
4. L' D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 L U2 F2 L2 U R D U B D' R' F' L2 R 
5. D' L D F D2 L2 F' U' L' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 
6. B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B L2 D' U L U B' D' L2 D 
7. U2 R' D2 L2 F L F2 D R B2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 
8. L' U2 R D2 L R F2 R U2 B2 F2 D R' F2 D' L D' B' F2 D' F2 
9. D L2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 R D2 F' L' R' F' R' D' L2 U2 F 
10. U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' L' U2 R' D' R D R2 U' F2 L' 
11. R2 D R2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R' D2 R2 D2 F2 R D L' 
12. F2 L2 D2 L' B' L' F2 B U' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B D2 

*Pairs*
1. D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 L' B L2 F D F2 R2 L2 D F
2. D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D R2 F' U' F2 R B U B U R2 U'
3. L2 D R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U B U' B2 D R2 D' R' U' R U'
4. F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B U R D2 F2 L' F L' F2 D' U'
5. U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U2 L U2 F2 U' F D' L2 U2 B
6. U R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L B2 U2 B' U L2 B2 D' R D U
7. R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U L B U R2 B' D' F2 R' B2 R' D
8. D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 F' R' U R2 L' U2 L D R' D
9. B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' F L B2 F2 U2 L2 D R B D2
10. D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 U' R' B2 D' B F2 D U2 R2 U' L
11. L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' R' L' U' B' U R' B L U2
12. L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B R B U2 R' D' U2 R' U

*LS+LL*
1. F R B' R B R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 
2. R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F R F' U2 F2 R2 U2 
3. U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' F U' F' R' F2 R F2 
4. F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' L2 U L2 F' L' F2 
5. R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U' R' U B R U2 R2 U' 
6. R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' F R D' L2 D2 U 
7. L' U2 L D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L D2 R D2 U' F U' 
8. R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U R' U' B U' B2 R B R2 U 
9. U' F' U F U R U2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 
10. R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L' D' B' L B' F2 U' R2 U' 
11. R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 U L' B' L D' F2 R' U R' U' 
12. U D B' R B L F2 L B2 U B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2


----------



## pipkiksass (May 28, 2014)

*Round 12 *

*Cross+1: average 5.11*
5.96, 4.15, 5.79, (6.98), 6.16, 5.69, 4.70, 4.97, 4.72, (3.17), *5.55*, 3.42 - noticing that one of my times was 5.55 drew my attention to the fact that only 6/12 are sub-WR. New goal: consistently sub-WR cross + 1! 

*Pairs: average 8.94*
9.76, 7.67, 8.81, (7.06), 8.68, 8.28, 7.62, 10.23, (10.75), 8.44, 9.70, 10.16 - the 7.06 was an OLL skip then J perm, which I can do in about 1.5 seconds - would've been a hell of a time!

*LS+LL average 7.62*
8.08, 7.09, (11.68), 5.71, (5.66), 8.33, 8.18, 7.75, 6.80, 7.88, 9.50, 6.88 - two 5s were back-to-back PLL skips, so looks like PLL skip knocks about 2s off my solve time/PLL takes me about 2 seconds on average.

Using a new cube this week (SS Aurora) to try it out. Pairs seem to have suffered, but more consistent on LL.


----------



## TDM (May 28, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Here are the splits. Interestingly, in four rounds nobody has yet NOT had a red highlight on cross or cross+1. I even checked the conditional formatting in case I'd screwed it up, but it's true, nobody has even come close to the idealized 25% for cross+1.


Maybe everyone's doing this competition to practise their cross+1? 

*Cross+1:* 4.96, 2.63, 3.85, 5.53, 4.33, 3.45, 4.10, 2.97, 7.04, 4.12, 3.07, 2.97 = *3.94* // Some of the easiest scrambles ever, for every part of the solve...
*Pairs:* 5.31, 6.77, 5.07, 7.10, 7.61, 8.31, 6.97, 6.34, 7.19, 6.22, 5.75, 8.57 = *6.76* // Some very good, but quite a few fails
*LSLL:* 5.27, 5.61, 7.25, 5.09, 7.60, 9.02, 8.54, 6.02, 5.33, 7.82, 7.52, 6.27 = *6.72*


----------



## Rocky0701 (May 28, 2014)

*Cross + 1:* (9.996), 6.232, 5.967, (5.106), 6.064, 5.261, 8.385, 7.062, 6.866, 5.521, 5.950, 6.287 = *6.360*
*Pairs:* 7.839, 13.085, 9.422, 10.104, 9.315, 8.338, 13.443, 8.805, (7.770), (15.202+), 8.919, 8.840 = *9.811*
*LS+LL:* (12.235), 9.312, 10.240, (7.111), 8.807, 12.235, 9.557, 7.842, 10.293, 10.967, 9.257, 9.394 = *9.790*

Solve: 21.06

This week was really good! This is the first week that i finally reached all of my goals in the same week from the first round in this thread. All of the cross + 1s were sub 10 which is good. I still cannot believe that i got 12.235 twice for the LS + LL haha.


----------



## h2f (May 29, 2014)

*Round 12*

*Cross +1: avg 7.86*
6.79, (4.35), 6.76, 9.87, 9.68, 8.92, 7.52, 7.42, (10.17), 7.14, 6.75, 7.73

*Pairs: avg 13.36*
12.67, 15.37, (9.08), 14.80, 12.10, 11.56, 14.89, 15.45, 10.91, (17.55), 11.74, 14.06

*LS + LL Avg 9.43*
9.31, 9.29, (11.61), 9.74, 10.46, 9.07, 8.55, 11.57, (6.59), 7.12, 10.63, 8.52


----------



## MarcelP (May 29, 2014)

Round* 12 *

*Cross + 1* :4.49 6.60 5.86 (8.07) 6.18 5.50 5.20 (4.28) 5.20 7.61 4.85 6.59 = *5.81*

*Pairs:* 10.48 (11.44) 9.02 9.07 9.18 8.77 10.97 9.00 9.46 (7.15) 9.65 9.98 = *9.56* // Almost sub 9.50 .. improvement

*LS + LL:* 8.99 7.84 7.74 8.03 (10.72) 9.35 9.14 8.75 8.55 9.97 (7.69) 9.71 = *8.81*


----------



## sk8erman41 (May 29, 2014)

Cross+1: 6.39


Spoiler: Cross+1



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.68
worst: 7.51

mean of 3
current: 5.40 (σ = 1.81)
best: 5.40 (σ = 1.81)

avg of 5
current: 6.17 (σ = 0.81)
best: 6.10 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 12
current: 6.39 (σ = 0.76)
best: 6.39 (σ = 0.76)

Average: 6.39 (σ = 0.76)
Mean: 6.26

Time List:
1. 7.51 U2 B' U2 B' U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' R' U L2 B' L R B' L2 D' U2 
2. 7.38 R B2 D2 R' U2 L2 B2 R B2 U2 R' B R2 D' B' L2 R B L' U' 
3. 5.91 U' F2 D F2 U' R2 D F2 U L2 D F D' B' F R F D F L 
4. 5.66 L' D2 B2 L' D2 L F2 L U2 F2 L2 U R D U B D' R' F' L2 R 
5. 6.91 D' L D F D2 L2 F' U' L' U2 F' R2 U2 F2 R2 F' U2 B2 L2 
6. 6.74 B2 D' L2 F2 U' F2 D' B2 L2 D U2 B L2 D' U L U B' D' L2 D 
7. 5.49 U2 R' D2 L2 F L F2 D R B2 U2 R' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 R L2 
8. 6.78 L' U2 R D2 L R F2 R U2 B2 F2 D R' F2 D' L D' B' F2 D' F2 
9. 6.49 D L2 D L2 R2 D R2 B2 D L2 R D2 F' L' R' F' R' D' L2 U2 F 
10. 7.29 U F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 U2 B' L' U2 R' D' R D R2 U' F2 L' 
11. 3.68 R2 D R2 D B2 D R2 F2 R2 F2 U F' R' D2 R2 D2 F2 R D L' (dang, wish I could do that every time!)
12. 5.24 F2 L2 D2 L' B' L' F2 B U' D2 R2 L2 B2 L2 F U2 B' L2 B D2


Pairs: 9.88


Spoiler: Pairs



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 8.18
worst: 12.07

mean of 3
current: 10.70 (σ = 1.57)
best: 9.16 (σ = 1.56)

avg of 5
current: 10.23 (σ = 1.29)
best: 9.32 (σ = 1.44)

avg of 12
current: 9.88 (σ = 1.27)
best: 9.88 (σ = 1.27)

Average: 9.88 (σ = 1.27)
Mean: 9.92

Time List:
1. 8.79 D2 L2 U' R2 U' L2 F2 L2 U R2 U2 L' B L2 F D F2 R2 L2 D F 
2. 10.60 D' F2 L2 B2 U' R2 U B2 F2 D R2 F' U' F2 R B U B U R2 U' 
3. 9.05 L2 D R2 D2 B2 D B2 L2 U B U' B2 D R2 D' R' U' R U' 
4. 8.64 F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D2 F2 U F2 U2 B U R D2 F2 L' F L' F2 D' U' 
5. 12.07 U2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U2 L U2 F2 U' F D' L2 U2 B 
6. 8.34 U R2 B2 D F2 U' L2 B2 U2 L2 D' L B2 U2 B' U L2 B2 D' R D U 
7. 10.97 R2 U' R2 L2 F2 D' R2 D' F2 R2 U L B U R2 B' D' F2 R' B2 R' D 
8. 8.18 D' B2 R2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D2 U R2 F' R' U R2 L' U2 L D R' D 
9. 10.32 B2 U2 B2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 D' F L B2 F2 U2 L2 D R B D2 
10. 11.47 D R2 D' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' U' R2 U' R' B2 D' B F2 D U2 R2 U' L 
11. 11.74 L2 B2 U' F2 D' F2 D L2 U' B2 D' R' L' U' B' U R' B L U2 
12. 8.89 L2 U' F2 D' R2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' L2 B R B U2 R' D' U2 R' U


LS+LL: 10.17


Spoiler: LS+LL



Generated By csTimer on 2014-5-29
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 8.22
worst: 12.72

mean of 3
current: 10.21 (σ = 1.27)
best: 9.18 (σ = 1.29)

avg of 5
current: 10.02 (σ = 0.98)
best: 10.02 (σ = 0.98)

avg of 12
current: 10.17 (σ = 1.23)
best: 10.17 (σ = 1.23)

Average: 10.17 (σ = 1.23)
Mean: 10.22

Time List:
1. 10.66 F R B' R B R2 F U2 F2 U' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 U2 
2. 8.28 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 U2 F R F' U2 F2 R2 U2 
3. 8.60 U2 R2 B2 D L2 D' B2 R2 U' F U' F' R' F2 R F2 
4. 12.03 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R F2 R2 B2 U2 R' F' L2 U L2 F' L' F2 
5. 12.72 R2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 U2 B' U2 B2 R2 U' R' U B R U2 R2 U' 
6. 10.33 R2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 D' U2 L2 F' R' F R D' L2 D2 U 
7. 10.20 L' U2 L D2 R2 B2 R D2 F2 U2 F' U2 L D2 R D2 U' F U' 
8. 11.01 R2 U2 F2 U B2 U' F2 U B2 U R' U' B U' B2 R B R2 U 
9. 8.22 U' F' U F U R U2 L U2 L' B2 R B2 R2 
10. 11.57 R2 U' R2 B2 U B2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L' D' B' L B' F2 U' R2 U' 
11. 10.02 R2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 D F2 U L' B' L D' F2 R' U R' U' 
12. 9.05 U D B' R B L F2 L B2 U B2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' B2 U2 F2


Holy LS+LL Fail! Gots to work on those G-perms apparently.
Calculated times:
Cross: 3.92 (still horrible)
LL: 7.7 
Solve: 21.5


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 2, 2014)

Round 12

*Cross+1 - average 5.09*
4.41, 5.16, 4.60, 3.78, 7.02, 6.74, 4.06, 6.17, (8.75), 5.29, (3.49), 3.63

*Pairs - average 11.27*
13.03, 9.72, 11.40, 14.40, 12.85, 9.29, 9.83, 9.96, (14.87), 10.18, (8.93), 12.38

*LS+LL - average 9.15*
9.78, 8.15, 8.67, 10.42, 9.22, 9.36, (8.13), 9.00, 8.17, (12.09), 9.96, 8.75

Pairs continue to suck, but cross+1 practice seems to be paying off. That's a PB ao12 by miles.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 2, 2014)

*Round 12 Results*

Again no graphs this week and I've had to remove them from the previous week, otherwise I have no quota to upload the table. Will need to find an alternative solution otherwise no more tables either. How many regulars use Tapatalk? I could use table formatting rather than an image, but Tapatalk destroys tables. Please let me know if you care about Tapatalk, otherwise that is probably what I'll do.

Anyway, here are the R12 splits. Congrats to TDM for being closest to ideal, and to MarcelP and Rocky0701 for big improvements over last week. Also, due to my crap pairs and awesome cross+1 this week, I get bonus prize for being the first person to not get a red highlight on my cross & cross+1 column - hurrah


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am on vacation next week so Round 13 & 14 scrambles are both given below and results will be posted after Round 14 closes. Since this event is about weekly progress, the cut-off for Round 13 will be strictly enforced, and no Round 14 results will be accepted before Round 13 closes. In other words, don't post results for both R13 & R14 in the same week - you only get one chance per week to check progress!  

*Round 13 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 8 June. 

*Cross+1*
1. B2 R L' D B' R' L2 F' R U R2 U' L2 D B2 R2 U R2 D' 
2. L2 D' R2 B2 D F2 D' F2 L2 U' B' U L D2 U F2 R U' B2 L2 
3. B U2 B' L2 R2 B D2 R2 B2 U2 F' U F D2 R' F D' L B2 D U2 
4. F2 R B2 L2 B2 F2 D2 L' B2 L2 U2 B F' L' F' U F D' B' L2 U 
5. R F2 R2 B' D' R B2 L B U D2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 R2 L2 D 
6. D U L2 U' F2 D2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 R' D B' U2 R2 B2 L' R B2 
7. U L2 F U B U L' D2 L' D' R U2 L2 F2 L B2 D2 L' B2 L B2 
8. R2 D R' L F R' B2 U2 D2 B' U R2 D' B2 L2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 U2 
9. F U2 B' R2 B2 F' D2 R2 B' F' L' D R' B' D' F U F2 L F' 
10. B D2 B D2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 F' R2 D' B' L D L2 F' L B' F R 
11. D2 F U2 B' U2 R2 B' L2 B' R2 D' U' B' D R B2 D2 F U F2 
12. L F2 R D2 R' D2 R' B2 F2 R' U' B R' F U R' U B F' 

*Pairs*
1. F2 U2 R2 F2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 F2 U2 B R2 U L D' R D2 U L D' L2
2. D' B2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 U L2 D F2 R' U2 B R' B' R U B' R' U2
3. D B2 L2 D B2 D' L2 D' R2 U' L2 B U R B D' F' D U2 R' B D
4. R2 D2 R2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 D' B' D' R2 B U2 R D2 L B2 L' U'
5. U2 R2 B2 D' F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' B L U L2 D B' R B U2 L'
6. F2 D2 B2 L2 D2 U B2 D' R2 F2 L' F' D2 L' D R' B2 L' U' R' U'
7. F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 D F2 R2 B2 L' D U2 L2 B F' L2 U B2 F'
8. D' L2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D R2 U2 B2 L D' U2 B' U2 L U2 B' D2
9. F2 L2 D L2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 D R U2 L B R2 U2 B2 D F D2
10. D R2 D U2 L2 D' B2 R2 B2 U R' D2 L' U' F' D' L2 D2 U2 F U'
11. L2 D L2 F2 U2 R2 U' F2 D B2 D' L D F D U' R U2 R2 D L'
12. L2 U' F2 R2 U2 F2 U L2 U2 R2 L2 B D L U L B' D2 U2 L D2

*LS+LL*
1. D B2 D' F2 D B2 D' F2 R2 B' R' B2 U' B' R' U' 
2. U' F' U' R L2 B' R' B D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 F R2 L2 
3. L' U2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 D2 R2 U2 R' U' F' U R F' U2 F2 
4. F L2 F2 U2 F U2 F L2 F' U' R U2 R' U2 
5. B2 R' B2 L' B2 L B2 R' B2 R2 B2 U R' U R2 U R' U' 
6. U2 R2 U R2 B2 D2 F2 D F2 D B F R B R F' R U' R2 
7. D2 B' L2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 F U2 R U' R U' R2 B D2 B' 
8. L2 D2 R B2 L R2 B2 D2 R U2 B L B2 F' U2 B U' F 
9. D' L2 F2 D2 B2 U R2 U B2 U2 R' F R F' D' F U' F2 
10. F2 R2 U F2 U' F2 U L2 B2 L2 F' U2 F L' R2 B' L 
11. U2 R U2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 U' F' R' F2 R U' F 
12. U2 F2 U' L D' L' U L2 B2 U' L2 D2 F2 R2 D' 

*Round 14 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 15 June. 

*Cross+1*
1. L2 D' L2 F2 L2 B2 U L2 D2 R2 D' B' R' U2 F' D B' R' U' L' F' 
2. L2 F' U2 B2 L2 B L2 F' D2 R2 F2 U' L' F L' R U' L' B2 U2 F' 
3. R2 D2 L2 R2 D R2 D2 U' R2 U' F2 L R' F R2 F2 U B2 L' U2 B 
4. B' D L D2 R D2 F B' D B' R2 L2 F2 U R2 D R2 L2 U' D' 
5. R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 B L2 B2 D2 B' L' R B' D2 B2 D' L B U F' 
6. U' F2 L' B2 L2 U' L' F L B2 U2 R2 D' R2 U L2 B2 U' D2 B2 
7. R2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 F U2 L2 U2 B U L2 U' L' B D' R' F2 D 
8. B2 U' B2 D' U2 R2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F' L' D' R2 F' U L2 D2 F U 
9. B' L2 F2 U2 F D2 B' U2 F R2 D B2 R F R2 U R' B L F 
10. B L2 B U2 F2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 F' L F L2 R D F' R F L' U 
11. B U2 L' B D' L' F R' U' F U2 R2 F2 R2 L2 U' F2 U F2 B2 
12. U' F2 U' F2 U R2 U F2 D L2 U' R' B' U F L B R D U2 

*Pairs*
1. D' B2 D B2 U' B2 R2 F2 L2 D B2 R F' D U2 R2 B2 R' U2 B F' U'
2. U F2 R2 F2 D B2 U' F2 D2 R2 D L' D B2 F L' U2 F' L2 F2 D'
3. U B2 U R2 F2 U' F2 U R2 F2 U' R U B F U' F' R' B U2 B
4. D B2 D' L2 D2 B2 D' B2 D L2 D' R' U2 L F' D2 R2 L' D' R'
5. B2 L2 D' L2 B2 D' U B2 D' L2 U B R2 L2 U' B2 L' D F D
6. F2 D R2 B2 D L2 F2 D B2 F2 L' D' B' R2 B2 F D' F' R2
7. U' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R2 U R2 D F' R' U' L' F R L' F D' R'
8. F2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D B2 D L2 U F2 R' L2 B R D B F2 U L'
9. R2 F2 U' R2 D F2 D2 F2 U R2 U R' U L D' U2 F U' F2 R B'
10. B2 U F2 U R2 U' B2 D' R2 F2 U' F U R' U R D R F' R U
11. B2 D2 L2 B2 U R2 U' B2 U L2 D' F' L' U R' D' F2 L U' R B' D2
12. F2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 U F2 L2 U L' B' F2 D' U' B' R F2 R F2 D2

*LS+LL*
1. R2 U' B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' U' R2 U R2 B U' 
2. B L2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L2 B' L2 F L' U' L U2 F2 R' F' R U2 
3. F2 U' L2 U2 F2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' L U F2 U' L' F' U' F 
4. F' U2 F R U2 R' F2 L2 F' U2 F' L2 F U2 F L2 F2 
5. F R F R2 U' F' L' U R' L2 D2 R2 D2 F2 L' U2 
6. U L2 D2 B2 R' D2 L' F D2 R L B2 D2 R D2 R D2 L2 
7. R2 F2 L2 D2 B D2 L2 F' R2 F' R' F R F' R U' R' 
8. F' U2 L2 F U2 F R2 B' D2 R2 F' U R U R B R' U2 R' 
9. B2 U L2 F2 U' B2 D2 U R2 D2 F' R' F' R U L2 U' L2 
10. U2 F2 U2 F U2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 U R B U' B' R' U' 
11. L' F2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 U2 F2 U' B F2 L B' F2 U2 
12. R F R2 F' R U D' F2 U' F2 D R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## h2f (Jun 2, 2014)

I think I don't understand the idea of split. I know what it is "split" in English and my langugage but I dont understand the idea. I thought i would understand it reading the forum etc, but I dont. Can someone explain it to me? The bigger split is it's worse? But how do you count the number?


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 2, 2014)

h2f said:


> I think I don't understand the idea of split. I know what it is "split" in English and my langugage but I dont understand the idea. I thought i would understand it reading the forum etc, but I dont. Can someone explain it to me? The bigger split is it's worse? But how do you count the number?


Your "splits" measure how your solve breaks down across the component steps of a solve. According to a study elsewhere in this forum, the fastest solvers spend on average 12% of solve time on the cross, then 50% on F2L pairs, then the remaining 38% on last layer. These are their "splits". Your splits this week were 19%-56%-25%.

We can use splits to identify our relative strengths and weaknesses. For example, your cross (19%) is slow compared to fast cubers (12%), as a proportion of your overall solve. So cross is a relative weakness for you and would be a good place to invest your practice time. On the other hand, you are already fast at last layer, for someone of your overall level.

The "split score" given in the results each week is a measure of how close your splits are to the ideal. It is basically like standard deviation. Lower is better and means that your solving is well-balanced and you don't have any extreme strengths or weaknesses (according to results that week). A higher score indicates that one or more of your splits is way off the idealized value, in which case you can consider targeted practice to try to improve your weak area(s).


----------



## TDM (Jun 2, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Congrats to TDM for being closest to ideal


I've always thought my LL sucked, but by your 38% it's actually very close to ideal. I've always thought it should be 2/3 F2L, 1/3 LL.

*Round:* 13
*Cross+1:* 5.58, 3.81, 4.11, 3.65, 3.83, 5.99, 3.71, 2.53, 5.32, 2.16, 3.05, 6.00 = *4.16*
*Pairs:* 7.38, 6.01, 7.29, 4.42, 4.80, 6.21, 6.47, 6.99, 6.99, 6.96, 8.61, 8.78 = *6.77*
*LSLL:* 6.79, 6.22, 6.57, 6.34, 7.14, 11.73+, 6.59, 6.81, 6.43, 6.07, 5.94, 5.12 = *6.49*

Easy F2L scrambles, but I failed on them.



Spoiler: One of the Cross+1 scrambles; sub-20 F2L



10. B D2 B D2 U2 F U2 L2 B2 F' R2 D' B' L D L2 F' L B' F R

R F L B L // X-cross (5/5)
U R U' R2 U' R // F2L-2 (6/11)
U2 L U L' // F2L-3 (4/15)
d R' U' R // F2L-4 (4/19)
L' U2 L U L' U L U r' U' R U' R' U2 r // OLLCP (15/34)
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U' // EPLL (8/42)


----------



## h2f (Jun 2, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Your "splits" measure how your solve breaks down across the component steps of a solve. According to a study elsewhere in this forum, the fastest solvers spend on average 12% of solve time on the cross, then 50% on F2L pairs, then the remaining 38% on last layer. These are their "splits". Your splits this week were 19%-56%-25%.
> 
> We can use splits to identify our relative strengths and weaknesses. For example, your cross (19%) is slow compared to fast cubers (12%), as a proportion of your overall solve. So cross is a relative weakness for you and would be a good place to invest your practice time. On the other hand, you are already fast at last layer, for someone of your overall level.
> 
> The "split score" given in the results each week is a measure of how close your splits are to the ideal. It is basically like standard deviation. Lower is better and means that your solving is well-balanced and you don't have any extreme strengths or weaknesses (according to results that week). A higher score indicates that one or more of your splits is way off the idealized value, in which case you can consider targeted practice to try to improve your weak area(s).



Thank You Mark. Now I understand.

Edit: 

On the other hand - taking my LL time avg 6.09 I should make cross in 1.92 and F2L in 8.01 and whole solve should be in 16.02 avg. This is hopeful point of view.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 2, 2014)

*Round 13*

*Cross+1: 5.15*
Times: (7.40) (great start!), 4.50, 6.32, 4.98, 6.06, 5.10, 5.75, (2.95), 5.05, 6.40, 3.80, 3.50 - REALLY need to work on my cross!!!

*Pairs: 8.58*
Times: 10.82, 7.38, 8.65, (6.09), 7.86, 8.93, 8.63, 9.24, 7.89, (11.04), 8.14, 8.30 - big difference between lookahead and lookahead fails!

*LS+LL: 7.31*
Times: 6.85, 5.94, 7.38, 8.46, 6.94, (10.64), 7.31, 10.21, 6.75, (5.83), 6.94, 6.36

So a decent improvement on LS & LL and also pairs from last week (now back to main cube), but still sucky at cross+1. I know there's an indicator there that there's something in particular that I need to practice, but I just can't work out what it is!!! Lookahead is coming together during F2L, but cross > F2L is still just AWFUL!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 3, 2014)

Round 13

*Cross+1 - average 5.41*
6.55, 4.92, 5.84, (DNF), 5.83, 4.29, 6.46, 4.25, 5.90, 4.63, (4.04), 5.44

*Pairs - average 9.32*
9.15, 7.91, (11.15), 10.91, 8.26, 9.05, 9.10, 8.53, 10.83, 8.37, (7.63), 11.07

*LS+LL - average 9.15*
10.31, 10.07, 9.50, 8.78, (7.62), 7.76, 9.97, (12.71), 9.46, 8.75, 9.08, 7.81


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Round 13*

*Cross+1: 9.05*
(14.72), 8.44, 10.03, 10.57, (5.84), 10.03, 8.73, 7.75, 11.14, 8.59, 6.46, 8.80

*Pairs: 14.28*
15.28, 15.03, 12.19, 13.29, (10.39), (18.68), 17.02, 13.57, 15.15, 16.69, 11.81, 12.76

*LS+LL: 15.42*
15.46, 13.01, 14.43, 15.13, 20.46, (10.25), 12.65, 17.39, 11.26, 17.16, (24.57), 17.30

Average Time: 38.75
Best Time: 26.48
Worst Time: 57.97
Wow. I didn't realize I was so bad, I've had sub-30 Ao12. ?????????? I think I mostly need to work on LL.
According to my F2L Time, my cross should be 3.43 and my LL should be 10.86.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 6, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> *Round 13*
> 
> *Cross+1: 9.05*
> (14.72), 8.44, 10.03, 10.57, (5.84), 10.03, 8.73, 7.75, 11.14, 8.59, 6.46, 8.80
> ...


Those actually add up to more than a full solve. Your solve average on this was actually 31.61. My opinion for how you could improve the easiest would be to just do like an ao50 every day until you are averaging like 29, then learn full PLL if you haven't already.


----------



## kcl (Jun 6, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> *Round 12 Results*
> 
> Again no graphs this week and I've had to remove them from the previous week, otherwise I have no quota to upload the table. Will need to find an alternative solution otherwise no more tables either. How many regulars use Tapatalk? I could use table formatting rather than an image, but Tapatalk destroys tables. Please let me know if you care about Tapatalk, otherwise that is probably what I'll do.
> 
> Anyway, here are the R12 splits. Congrats to TDM for being closest to ideal, and to MarcelP and Rocky0701 for big improvements over last week. Also, due to my crap pairs and awesome cross+1 this week, I get bonus prize for being the first person to not get a red highlight on my cross & cross+1 column - hurrah



I use tapatalk but I'll survive lol


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 7, 2014)

ROUND 13
Cross+1: 6.80, 7.95, 6.52, 8.05, 7.49, (5.47), 7.35, 5.99, (9.04), 6.11, 6.31, 8.17
AVG: 7.07

Pairs: 8.75, 8.21, 9.84, (6.82), 12.05, 9.58, 10.32, 10.25, 10.67, 13.82, 10.66, (13.95)
AVG: 10.42

LS+LL: 9.33, 8.46, 8.96, 9.81, 11.14, 8.29, 10.55, 7.69, 7.93, (13.07), (7.36), 9.45
AVG: 9.16

very little time to cube this week and this avg was rushed so I was not warmed up or feeling very comfortable this week. OH well


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Those actually add up to more than a full solve. Your solve average on this was actually 31.61. My opinion for how you could improve the easiest would be to just do like an ao50 every day until you are averaging like 29, then learn full PLL if you haven't already.



Oh, I get it now, only add half of Pairs because of Cross*+1* and *LS*+LL, thanks for explanation and training help.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 10, 2014)

Just checked the thread to see this week's scrambles, and remembered Mark is on vacation. I won't be entering until tomorrow, but for those in the same forgetful boat (and seeing as nobody has posted results yet, I guess that's everyone) round 13 closed on Sunday 8th and round 14 is now underway. Mark, hope you don't mind me reposting this:



mark49152 said:


> *Round 14 Scrambles*
> Closing time 7am UTC Sun 15 June.
> 
> *Cross+1*
> ...



GL all!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Round 14*

*Cross+1: 8.63*
11.234, 9.750, (6.252), 10.101, 8.601, 6.967, 7.067, 8.151, (13.234), 8.017, 6.718, 9.701

*Pairs: 14.81*
(18.434), 11.085, 15.817, 11.984, (9.951), 13.334, 15.167, 17.567, 18.101, 14.934, 12.134, 17.951

*LS+LL: 14.53*
10.151, 18.151, 13.249, 16.451, 15.667, 17.251, (18.451), 16.601, 13.284, 10.951, (8.101), 13.567

Average Time: 30.565
Best Time: 19.3285
Worst Time: 40.902
Wow! Amazing best time! Great Average too! Who cares about worst time...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 10, 2014)

*Cross +1: *7.897
6.855, 9.807, 4.882, 9.062, 10.311, (4.782), 5.806, 6.023, 13.957, (DNF(4.360)), 5.239, 7.023

*Pairs: *10.901
10.132, 10.695, 10.558, 13.456, 8.857, 11.364, (DNF(10.793)), (8.163), 13.943, 9.346, 10.083, 10.579

*LS + LL: *9.981
7.682, 10.776, 10.141, 9.117, 9.488, 14.621, 16.096, 9.720, 9.013, 9.871, 8.007+, 9.057

Wow, this round was horrible, hopefully I will do better next week.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> (DNF(4.360)) (DNF(10.793))



What happened to those two?


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 10, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> What happened to those two?


Really silly mistakes, the cross plus one was from doing the cross wrong because I saw what looked like a super easy cross on orange and even though I am no where near color neutral, I attempted it, and ended up having two cross edges switched. Then on the pairs, I thought that a pair had been skipped, but the edge was mispermuted, which I realized afterwards. This was a really bad round for me. Good job on yours by the way, Cross +1 looks like the best part of your solves, which is like the opposite for me


----------



## TDM (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks for the reminder!

*Cross+1:* 5.48, 4.41, 4.07, 7.36, 4.13, 4.57, 3.07, 4.30, 3.80, 3.30, 3.93, 5.26 = *4.33*
*Pairs:* 5.24, 7.36, 7.91, 5.71, 4.81, 7.95, 7.70, 6.46, 5.58, 6.84, 7.11, 6.13 = *6.60* // So many fails. More than normal F2Ls.
*LSLL:* 7.26, 7.62, 5.25, 7.85, 6.94, 7.96, 4.86, 5.26, 5.37, 4.34, 6.31, 5.55 = *6.23* // Terrible. Four or 5 didn't have huge lockups. Just look at my time for scramble 11...


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 10, 2014)

Round *14*

*Cross + 1*: (10.06) 7.24 4.49 6.75 6.32 4.88 7.11 4.51 6.73 (4.21) 5.35 6.55 = *5.99* // With no warm up 

*Pairs:* 8.15 9.51 10.36 (11.45) 8.08 (6.50) 10.61 8.13 7.66 9.04 8.84 9.14 = *8.95* // Oh yeah.. sub 9 baby

*LS + LL:* 9.30 8.90 10.06 8.79 10.00 (11.41) 10.93 8.84 (5.13) 10.39 6.56 9.80 = *9.36* // Bleh,,


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 10, 2014)

cross+1
1 2.05 - - 
2 2.18 - - 
3 1.96 - - 
4 1.38 - - 
5 3.05 2.06 - 
6 2.10 2.08 - 
7 2.51 2.19 - 
8 2.26 2.29 - 
9 2.99 2.59 - 
10 2.42 2.39 - 
11 1.94 2.39 - 
12 3.80 2.56 2.35 

4pairs
1 5.64 - - 
2 4.56 - - 
3 3.46 - - 
4 4.01 - - 
5 6.22 4.74 - 
6 3.44 4.01 - 
7 6.75 4.56 - 
8 3.57 4.60 - 
9 10.19 5.51 - 
10 5.12 5.14 - 
11 4.85 5.57 - 
12 5.51 5.16 4.97 

LS+LL
1 4.30 - - 
2 5.59 - - 
3 5.27 - - 
4 4.24 - - 
5 6.49 5.05 - 
6 5.57 5.48 - 
7 4.57 5.14 - 
8 4.69 4.94 - 
9 4.04 4.94 - 
10 4.52 4.59 - 
11 3.80 4.38 - 
12 5.47 4.42 4.83


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 12, 2014)

*Round 14 *

*Cross+1: 4.96*

5.23, 4.51, 1.66 (6 move x-cross!), 5.40, 4.87, 4.92, 5.57, 5.34, 4.01, 4.13, (5.69), 5.66 - decent improvement in a week. I think the 1.66 was a mis-scramble, but it was an easy 6 move x-cross! 

*Pairs: 8.38*

8.49, 8.36, 10.36, 8.23, 6.38, 7.36, 9.15, (6.28), 8.51, 6.53, 10.44, (10.45) - decent start - shoddy ending. Without the 2 10s at the end, would've been a decent average. Half a second down on last week, and that includes three counting 10s.

*LS+LL: 7.30*

6.26, 8.34, 7.84, 6.92, 7.25, (9.93), 5.50, 7.91, 8.89, 6.86, (5.25), 7.20

Improvements across the board, so I'm happy! Still lots of work to do with cross > F2L lookahead, but my F2L lookahead is coming along a bit.


----------



## giorgi (Jun 13, 2014)

Round 14

Cross+1: 4.13, 2.50, (2.31), (5.74), 3.76, 2.59, 3.44, 3.95, 4.12, 3.14, 4.44, 4.13 avg: 3.62

Pairs: 5.59, 4.56, 4.73, 7.67, 7.40, (4.38), 5.31, 5.09, 7.35, 5.06, 4.95, (DNF) avg: 5.77

LS+LL: 4.98, 5.22, 5.16, 6.47, (6.56), 4.88, 4.98, 5.56, 4.58, 4.84, (2.99), 6.39 avg: 5.31


----------



## h2f (Jun 15, 2014)

*Round 14*

*Cross+1 Average: 7.58*
6.56 9.94 6.06 8.95 7.87 (4.64) 6.44 6.29 6.47 (10.11) 9.35 7.87

*
Pairs average: 13.02*
11.43 15.13 15.40 12.18 (18.38) 12.02 (11.17) 12.08 16.57 11.70 12.28 11.43

*LS + LL average: 10.42*
9.32 10.75 12.27 9.45 13.34 12.46 (7.92) (13.47) 8.92 10.41 8.43 8.85


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hope its not too late...

Round 14

Cross+1: (9.48), 7.18, 5.13, 7.02, 6.99, (4.23), 5.44, 5.48, 6.62, 6.96, 4.74, 5.48 = *6.10*

Pairs: (11.95), 9.82, 9.62, 10.96, 9.56, 8.38, 9.71, 8.62, 11.49, (8.24), 9.73, 9.83 = *9.77*

LS+LL: 7.68, (6.69), 8.80, 10.37, 7.42, (12.77), 12.51, 10.11, 8.39, 8.92, 9.76, 9.08 = *9.30*


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 17, 2014)

Sorry for rushing you a bit, but I want to do round 15! I really like this competition.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Sorry for rushing you a bit, but I want to do round 15! I really like this competition.


Sorry - busy at work, post-vacation! Will try to do it tonight.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Round 13 Results*

From now on only the last 3-4 weeks of results tables will stay up. I will remove older tables to make room for new uploads. If you want to keep results, please take your own copy of the image.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Round 14 Results*

Congrats to Antonie Faz Fan for the best splits and cross so far!


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2014)

*Round 15 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 22 June.

*Cross+1*
1. U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R2 B' U2 B' D B R' U B2 U2 F' D' B R' 
2. L' F L' B L2 D' R F2 L' F2 D' F2 U L2 D B2 U R2 U2 R2 
3. L2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 U2 R2 B2 D' L' U' R' F L F' U B' L 
4. F B U R' D' R D2 F' B2 R U2 R2 F' D2 L2 B2 R2 F' U2 B L2 
5. F2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D L2 F2 U' F2 R D' U2 L2 U' B D' B2 R 
6. U2 L2 R2 B' D2 B R2 B L2 B R2 D F' U2 L2 U L' B' L' D' 
7. R2 U R2 U' F2 U' R2 B2 D2 L2 F2 R' F U' L' U L' B' F2 U' B 
8. L2 F2 D' F2 D' U2 F2 L2 D2 L2 B' U2 B2 L' R' U F R U2 B' 
9. R2 D2 F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 R2 F' U2 R U' L2 D' F' L F' R' U' L' 
10. R2 U2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 L2 D2 U' F' L2 R B2 U' F U2 R' U' 
11. B2 F2 R F2 D2 F2 L' U2 F2 L B2 D' L2 U R B2 F2 D2 F U 
12. F2 U L2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U2 B2 L U L' B' L' F U L' D' R 

*Pairs*
1. F2 D' U' F2 L2 B2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L' D2 U' L D U' B' U2 L B' U'
2. R2 L2 D B2 D2 L2 U B2 D2 L2 U2 L F D2 U' B F' U2 B R2 U
3. D R2 U' F2 D' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 F U' R' D2 L' F2 L' B F U'
4. D2 R2 D' R2 D' L2 U L2 F2 R2 U2 R D2 U R2 L F U F' D2 R2 U'
5. F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 L2 B2 U B2 U' L' B2 D L2 F R2 D' B2 R L2 D'
6. L2 U L2 D' B2 F2 D U B2 R2 B' L' U B' R2 B' R U B L U'
7. D2 L2 D R2 U F2 U' B2 F2 R2 U' B U' F2 D F D2 F' R' B2 R'
8. F2 U' B2 D2 B2 L2 B2 D' F2 D2 R2 F D L2 U' F2 D' F' L U' L D'
9. U B2 D2 F2 U' R2 F2 L2 F2 D L2 B R F' U B2 F2 U F' D2 L' U'
10. L2 D2 B2 L2 U L2 U' R2 L2 D U L' D L2 D R2 D2 B D L U'
11. B2 U' B2 D B2 L2 U' F2 R2 F2 U2 B D B2 U' B2 D2 R' F2 U' R2
12. U F2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 U F R' F D2 L2 U' F U' B2 F'

*LS+LL*
1. B2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D' F2 L B2 D B D' L R' U' R' 
2. L' F D2 F' R2 B R B2 L' B2 U2 L F2 R2 D2 F2 U2 
3. L2 D2 B2 R B2 D2 R' D2 L' D2 R2 F' L' F U R' F U' F' 
4. U' F2 D B2 D' F2 U2 B2 U R2 U2 R' B U R B' R2 U2 
5. U' R F' U' F2 R' F U' F2 D F2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 U' R2 
6. F2 L2 F L2 U2 B2 D2 B' D2 B D2 L' F2 D2 B2 R' F' U' 
7. U2 R2 U2 L2 R2 B2 R2 B D2 B L' R2 F' L' R2 F U' F 
8. U B' R B U' R U R' U B2 D2 F2 L2 D F2 D B2 U' R2 
9. R2 F2 U R2 U' F2 R2 D' L2 U' L2 B D F' D' B' D F' 
10. L2 F2 L U' L U R U2 R' F2 L F2 U2 L F2 L2 U2 
11. U2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' F2 L' F2 U F2 U2 
12. F R' F' R' U R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F U2 R2 F2 R2 B U2 B'


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 17, 2014)

So lower split score is better?


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 17, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> So lower split score is better?


Yes - it is a measure of how far you deviate from the ideal. It is also independent of speed so does not favour faster cubers.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 17, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> *Round 14 Results*
> 
> Congrats to Antonie Faz Fan for the best splits and cross so far!



haha tanks 


Spoiler



Edit: round 15:
cross+1
Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-17
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 0.96
worst: 2.58

mean of 3
current: 1.96 (σ = 0.03)
best: 1.94 (σ = 0.85)

avg of 5
current: 1.96 (σ = 0.03)
best: 1.96 (σ = 0.03)

avg of 12
current: 2.17 (σ = 0.24)
best: 2.17 (σ = 0.24)

Average: 2.17 (σ = 0.24)
Mean: 2.10

Time List:
1. 2.06 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
2. 2.58 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
3. 2.50 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
4. 0.96 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
5. 2.54 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
6. 2.31 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 2.15 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 2.38 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
9. 1.88 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
10. 2.00 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 1.95 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
12. 1.94 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

Pairs 
Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-17
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.38
worst: 5.83

mean of 3
current: 4.79 (σ = 1.18)
best: 3.56 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 5.54 (σ = 0.32)
best: 4.01 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 4.72 (σ = 0.85)
best: 4.72 (σ = 0.85)

Average: 4.72 (σ = 0.85)
Mean: 4.70

Time List:
1. 4.72 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
2. 3.38 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
3. 3.91 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
4. 3.39 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
5. 5.08 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
6. 5.05 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 5.00 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
8. 5.70 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
9. 5.83 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
10. 3.47 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 5.74 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
12. 5.17 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

last slot+ LL
Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-17
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.38
worst: 5.83

mean of 3
current: 4.79 (σ = 1.18)
best: 3.56 (σ = 0.31)

avg of 5
current: 5.54 (σ = 0.32)
best: 4.01 (σ = 0.67)

avg of 12
current: 4.72 (σ = 0.85)
best: 4.72 (σ = 0.85)

Average: 4.72 (σ = 0.85)
Mean: 4.70

Time List:
1. 4.72 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
2. 3.38 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
3. 3.91 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
4. 3.39 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
5. 5.08 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
6. 5.05 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 5.00 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
8. 5.70 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
9. 5.83 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
10. 3.47 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 5.74 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
12. 5.17 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL
(could someone tell me how to do spoiler? i am sure allot of people won't really like seeing all this...)


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 17, 2014)

Antonie faz fan said:


> (could someone tell me how to do spoiler? i am sure allot of people won't really like seeing all this...)



Type [ s p o i l e r] your stuff... [/ s p o i l e r] without the spaces


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 17, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Type [ s p o i l e r] your stuff... [/ s p o i l e r] without the spaces



ok thanx


----------



## TDM (Jun 17, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Type [ s p o i l e r] your stuff... [/ s p o i l e r] without the spaces


If you need to show people something like this, you can use this:
[noparse][noparse]


Spoiler



your stuff...


[/noparse][/noparse]

Which appears as:
[noparse]


Spoiler



your stuff...


[/noparse]


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Cross + 1 = 6.51*
12:	7.10
11:	7.06	
10:	9.63	
9:	6.40	
8:	4.89	
7:	5.64	
6:	(11.16)	
5:	5.02	
4:	6.56	
3:	5.06	
2:	(4.61)
1:	7.71

*Pairs = 9.69*
12:	11.30	
11:	11.10	
10:	7.94	
9:	11.53	
8:	8.79	
7:	(6.37)	
6:	8.52	
5:	(12.23)
4:	11.57	
3:	8.68
2:	10.08	
1:	8.20

*LS + LL = 9.95*
12:	11.96	
11:	8.81	
10:	8.63	
9:	7.88	
8:	(22.81)	
7:	7.52	
6:	8.95	
5:	(6.38)	
4: 9.69	
3:	7.89	
2:	7.51	
1:	11.45


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> If you need to show people something like this, you can use this:
> [noparse][noparse]
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks. I did not know that


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 18, 2014)

Round 15

*Cross + 1:* 5.81 (8.36) 5.88 4.56 5.17 4.80 6.12 4.95 5.72 5.55 (4.29) 6.30 = *5.49*

*Pairs:* (11.85) (6.66) 7.16 9.23 10.15 7.32 11.81 9.21 9.49 7.89 10.16 11.13 =* 9.36* //meh

*LS + LL:* 9.48 7.51 8.52 7.49 7.88 8.62 (11.16) (5.53) 8.27 10.11 7.56 8.03 = *8.35*


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2014)

*Round:* 15
*Cross+1:* 3.90, 2.95, 4.12, 3.20, 4.97, 4.32, 4.48, 3.42, 3.58, 4.12, 2.63, 2.26 = *3.67*
*Pairs:* 8.33, 6.38, 6.16, 6.12, 6.83, 7.24, 9.76, 7.86, 5.42, 6.00, 5.19, 6.90 = *6.72*
*LSLL:* 7.12, 5.42, 6.23, 5.70, DNF(6.18), 7.83, 8.74, 7.51, 4.89, 5.46, 5.67, 6.79 = *6.65*

A few fails (1 and 7) during pairs ruined what would have been a good average.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jun 19, 2014)

*Round 15*
*Cross + 1:* 5.58


Spoiler: times



5.77, 6.74, 5.39, 5.33, 6.09, 5.52, 5.70, 4.52, 5.44, 5.80, 4.40, 6.29 - no idea what happened, but shockingly bad. Couldn't see anything this week 


*Pairs:* 8.10


Spoiler: times



7.45, 9.08, 9.14, 10.38, 7.48, 6.48, 7.49, 7.40, 8.19, 7.27, 8.94, 8.61 - getting better. Lookahead is improving for pairs, but still non-existent for cross > F2L


*LSLL:* 6.90


Spoiler: times



6.66, 6.71, 7.54, 6.51, 5.34, 6.59, 6.61, 7.45, 6.51, 6.99, 7.40, 10.10 - last time was fail PLL recog, other than that, uber consistent, so I'm really pleased with 'em!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 20, 2014)

*Round 15*

*Cross+1: 7.712*
6.067, 9.151, 9.951, 8.801, 7.417, 7.867, (12.134), 5.534, 5.134, 11.884, (3.884), 5.318

*Pairs: 10.727*
8.951, 9.351, 8.901, 11.684, 11.834, (8.817), 10.101, 12.834, 12.334, 10.551, 10.734, (14.167)

*LS+LL: 11.834*
15.217, (8.851), 9.317, 11.001, 11.184, 14.184, (18.101), 9.351, 14.117, 9.951, 9.401, 14.617

Average Time: 24.910
Best Time: 17.114
Worst Time: 37.319
Wow average is lower than my actual Ao12. Maybe I should do an average of 100 today or so. My best time would actually be a second faster than my normal PB. #UpdateSig <- If that's a thing.


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jun 22, 2014)

Round: 15

Cross+1: average of 12: *5.74*
4.94 5.91 (4.18) 5.50 6.87 6.78 7.33 4.91 4.73 5.47 4.91 (8.19)

Pairs: average of 12: *9.50*
9.64 9.31 7.85 (11.44) 10.83 7.64 8.34 10.50 10.34 (7.57) 9.73 10.80

LS+LL: average of 12: *8.48*
(10.96) (7.20) 7.72 9.84 7.37 8.75 9.20 8.16 7.46 9.10(+2) 8.29 8.93


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't want to sound rude but please post next scrambles... Going out of town soon and want to get it done before hand


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 22, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> I don't want to sound rude but please post next scrambles... Going out of town soon and want to get it done before hand


Rounds close Sunday morning UK time at the earliest and results and scrambles should be posted by Monday evening UK time at the latest. I have a busy life and can't commit to doing it at exactly the same time every week - sometimes it's easier to carve out time on a workday than a Sunday, and vice versa.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 23, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Rounds close Sunday morning UK time at the earliest and results and scrambles should be posted by Monday evening UK time at the latest. I have a busy life and can't commit to doing it at exactly the same time every week - sometimes it's easier to carve out time on a workday than a Sunday, and vice versa.



Okay, I won't ask again then since I know when they'll be posted.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 24, 2014)

Forgot to post my own entry so here it is for anyone who cares...


Spoiler



*Cross+1
**Average 5.24*
4.69, 4.96, (4.17), 5.79, 4.81, 6.03, 6.60, 4.57, 4.49, 4.75, 5.68, (6.61)

*Pairs
**Average 9.68*
10.29, (8.37), 8.85, 8.42, (12.18), 8.38, 10.17, 12.03, 10.12, 8.71, 9.43, 10.39

*LS+LL
**Average 8.99*
8.52, (7.52), 7.93, 8.23, 8.15, (13.38), 9.71, 8.76, 7.72, 10.88, 10.42, 9.59



*Round 15 Results*

Antonie faz fan: I suspect you posted the wrong times for part of your entry, as your times for pairs and LS+LL were identical.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 24, 2014)

*Round 16 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 29 June.

*Cross+1*
1. R B' D F' U2 L2 U2 R B' R2 D' B2 D F2 R2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' 
2. B2 U2 B2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D' F' U' R' B2 D2 U' R' F' D B2 
3. F2 U R2 F2 U B2 D2 R2 B2 D2 L B U2 F' U2 R D U2 R2 D' U' 
4. D R2 U' B2 D' L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' F R' F' D R2 F' U' L2 R' U' 
5. U' F2 U2 B2 D R2 D' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' R2 F' D L2 R B2 D2 L' B 
6. L2 F2 D' B2 U2 L2 R2 U L2 U' B2 R U2 L2 F2 U F' R D2 L' U2 
7. U B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 U2 B2 U F2 R F2 D' U L2 R B R2 F' R2 
8. B2 F2 R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R F2 D B D' U' B R F L' B' 
9. U' F2 L2 R2 U B2 U' L2 F2 L2 F2 L' U B2 R' F2 L2 B L2 B D' 
10. D2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B' L U' L F L D2 F2 D2 U' L 
11. R2 D F2 U' L2 D2 F2 U' B2 D' B R' B' D' L' U' B' U F 
12. F2 D2 L2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 U B2 D' L F R2 F L2 F' R' D2 B2 U'

*Pairs*
1. D2 B2 F2 U R2 D2 B2 F2 D R2 U2 F' D' L' B' U' R D' B2 R' F U'
2. B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U2 R2 U' B2 F2 U2 R D U R' B D L2 D' U' F'
3. L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 U L2 D' F2 U2 F' L D' L F L B' D' B' R D'
4. R2 L2 U R2 U' F2 D U2 L2 U B' D' L F2 U L' D' B' F2 U2
5. L2 D F2 D2 U' L2 B2 L2 U' L2 U R U' B U' R' B' U B' L2 D
6. R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 U' R2 L2 F2 L D B' F2 D F2 R2 U L2 F' U'
7. F2 U' R2 D U F2 U' L2 D' U B' R' D2 L F2 R D' B2 R' B
8. F2 U B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U' B2 U' B D U2 L' B2 R2 B D' U B' L'
9. D2 B2 F2 U' R2 F2 D2 R2 U L2 U L B' L' F' U' B2 U L2 F' D2
10. L2 D2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 D B2 R' U F' D2 B L2 F D' R' F' U'
11. D' B2 F2 R2 F2 U B2 U R2 D F2 R D2 R' F' D L2 F2 D' L2 F' U'
12. L2 U2 F2 D B2 R2 U' R2 D B U' R2 D B2 L' F2 D U' F' U'

*LS+LL*
1. R2 F2 U L2 D R2 D' L2 R2 U' F2 R' U B U B' U R' U' 
2. U2 F2 U2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2 U' B' U R D2 B L2 
3. U2 F2 U2 F2 U F2 U L2 R2 B L' D2 L B' L2 R2 F2 
4. U' L2 F2 L2 D' B2 L2 D F2 U' L2 R B' F R2 F' R B R2 U' 
5. F2 B L' F L2 F' L B D2 F2 L2 D2 B2 U F2 U R2 F2 U 
6. U2 F2 L F2 R F2 R D2 R2 D2 R F' U F' U' L' R' U 
7. U' R2 F2 U2 L2 B2 D' L2 U' F2 U R U' L2 R' D' L2 
8. U F2 L' U' L2 D' L' U L2 D R2 B2 D F2 R2 L2 B2 
9. L2 D2 L' D2 L B2 R' B2 D2 F2 R' F' L D2 R' B' L R2 U' 
10. U2 F2 D2 B2 L' B2 D2 F2 R' F' U F R U R' U' 
11. R' D' L2 D R U2 R2 D2 L2 U' L2 U' L2 D' R2 D' 
12. R2 U2 B2 U R2 U B2 R2 U B2 U2 R U B' U' B U B R'


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jun 24, 2014)

Cross +1: 6.12 
12:	5.84	
11:	5.36	
10:	5.47	
9:	5.50	
8:	(8.72)	
7:	(4.52)
6:	6.56	
5:	5.64	
4:	5.89	
3:	7.91	
2:	5.05	
1:	6.95

Pairs: 10.95
12:	11.96	
11:	9.36	
10:	10.35	
9:	8.09	
8:	11.23	
7:	9.37
6:	9.67	
5:	(7.97)	
4:	9.95	
3:	12.01	
2:	15.05	
1:	(16.45)

LS + LL: 10.21
12:	8.31	
11:	10.79	
10:	(18.03)
9:	17.68	
8:	11.61	
7:	7.47	
6:	6.67	
5:	9.30	
4:	(5.64)	
3:	8.01	
2:	7.24	
1:	11.78


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

So I'm bad at some things and not good at anything? 

*Cross+1:* 3.33, 3.35, 4.74, 1.94, 2.49, 4.86, 2.77, 3.64, 5.81, 3.13, 5.08, 3.61 = *3.70*
*Pairs:* 7.07, 6.84, 4.78, 6.09, 6.90, 6.78, 5.59, 6.10, 6.19, 7.36, 6.72, 6.73 = *6.50*
*LSLL:* 8.02, 7.26, 5.37, 6.46, 9.07, 5.81, 5.85, 7.72, 8.71, 8.01, 5.33, 6.37 = *6.96*

Pairs could have been better, but 1, 2, 6 and 12 all had fails.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> So I'm bad at some things and not good at anything?


Well you have the second best split score in the group - maybe I should shade that green 

It's interesting that the faster cubers tend to have better cross splits - this lends weight to my theory that cross is the last step to see improvement as it's the hardest step to really get fast at.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jun 24, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Forgot to post my own entry so here it is for anyone who cares...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



yes sorry, DNF my LS+LL since i probably posted the pairs first....... yeah again sorry

Edit:
here my avg's



Spoiler



cross+1

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 1.18
worst: 3.81

mean of 3
current: 2.86 (σ = 0.61)
best: 1.84 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 5
current: 2.60 (σ = 0.35)
best: 2.10 (σ = 0.13)

avg of 12
current: 2.35 (σ = 0.67)
best: 2.35 (σ = 0.67)

Average: 2.35 (σ = 0.67)
Mean: 2.38

Time List:
1. 1.98 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
2. 2.10 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
3. 2.24 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
4. 1.19 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
5. 3.81 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
6. 3.05 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 1.18 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 2.68 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
9. 1.73 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
10. 2.91 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 3.44 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
12. 2.22 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

pairs (ultra fail alert)

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 3.67
worst: 7.86

mean of 3
current: 5.71 (σ = 0.46)
best: 4.76 (σ = 1.09)

avg of 5
current: 5.74 (σ = 0.39)
best: 5.28 (σ = 0.53)

avg of 12
current: 5.63 (σ = 0.55)
best: 5.63 (σ = 0.55)

Average: 5.63 (σ = 0.55)
Mean: 5.65

Time List:
1. 5.32 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
2. 5.22 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
3. 7.86 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
4. 5.84 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
5. 3.67 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
6. 4.78 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
7. 6.21 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 6.50 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
9. 5.29 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
10. 5.18 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 5.99 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
12. 5.95 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO

LS+LL

Generated By csTimer on 2014-6-24
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 2.98
worst: 6.67

mean of 3
current: 4.19 (σ = 1.33)
best: 4.00 (σ = 0.43)

avg of 5
current: 4.57 (σ = 0.91)
best: 4.15 (σ = 0.21)

avg of 12
current: 4.55 (σ = 0.80)
best: 4.55 (σ = 0.80)

Average: 4.55 (σ = 0.80)
Mean: 4.60

Time List:
1. 6.67 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
2. 4.74 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
3. 4.36 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
4. 4.12 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
5. 3.52 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
6. 4.51 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
7. 4.38 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 4.10 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
9. 6.19 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
10. 3.98 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 2.98 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
12. 5.62 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 24, 2014)

If this thread achieves anything, it's to tell us all that our cross+1 needs improvement. In fact, it started as a cross+1 comp in Marcel's thread. So to keep the focus on cross+1, I'll post a graph each week of cross+1 progress. (To get on the graph you need an entry that week plus at least two previous entries.)

This week's "steep as a ski jump" prize goes to RjFx2 with honourable mentions to TDM and sk8reman41.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 24, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> If this thread achieves anything, it's to tell us all that our cross+1 needs improvement. In fact, it started as a cross+1 comp in Marcel's thread. So to keep the focus on cross+1, I'll post a graph each week of cross+1 progress. (To get on the graph you need an entry that week plus at least two previous entries.)
> 
> This week's "steep as a ski jump" prize goes to RjFx2 with honourable mentions to TDM and sk8reman41.



Nice going TDM.. I see I ended where you started.. Now if only I could get your sub 4 in as few weeks as you did


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Well you have the second best split score in the group - maybe I should shade that green
> 
> It's interesting that the faster cubers tend to have better cross splits - this lends weight to my theory that cross is the last step to see improvement as it's the hardest step to really get fast at.


Yes, I've never really practised my cross or cross+1 much until recently, and they have definitely been the worst part of my solve. I still wouldn't expect my cross to be very good though.


mark49152 said:


> If this thread achieves anything, it's to tell us all that our cross+1 needs improvement. In fact, it started as a cross+1 comp in Marcel's thread. So to keep the focus on cross+1, I'll post a graph each week of cross+1 progress. (To get on the graph you need an entry that week plus at least two previous entries.)
> 
> This week's "steep as a ski jump" prize goes to RjFx2 with honourable mentions to TDM and sk8reman41.
> 
> graph


It looks like I'm actually improving. That doesn't happen often  But if you exclude the first and last points, it looks like I'm not actually progressing...


MarcelP said:


> Nice going TDM.. I see I ended where you started.. Now if only I could get your sub 4 in as few weeks as you did


Thanks  I wish I could consistently have a sub-4 cross+1 though, or at least average that... I'd imagine I'm much slower in solves. Practising just the cross helps, especially blindfolded; my cross was very bad, and although it's now better it certainly could be improved further. You can also look at optimal cross solutions on jarcs for tricks that you could possibly use.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 24, 2014)

TDM said:


> But if you exclude the first and last points, it looks like I'm not actually progressing...


Well yeah, if you take out the second and second-last too, you're getting worse . Don't be too hard on yourself, your trend is clearly downwards!


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> Well yeah, if you take out the second and second-last too, you're getting worse . Don't be too hard on yourself, your trend is clearly downwards!


You can't take points out from the middle of the data; when we calculate averages we only remove the fastest and slowest for a reason  I really hope I am actually improving though; it'd be a nice change.
Also I did my solves for the comp and edited my results into my first post this round.


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 25, 2014)

Round* 16*

*Cross + 1 *: 4.84 4.68 6.61 4.29 4.04 (6.80) 5.34 5.69 (3.82) 4.97 4.69 5.24 = *5.04* // I say, sub 5 is around the corner 

*Pairs: *9.60 10.15 (7.96) 9.32 (11.53) 10.91 9.43 10.59 8.70 9.58 11.03 10.21 = *9.95* // Yuk.. is pairs my worst part now?

*LS + LL:* 8.92 7.40 8.98 10.07 8.99 (10.81) 7.41 7.91 8.27 (6.87) 7.92 7.11 = *8.30* // Sounds about right


----------



## h2f (Jun 25, 2014)

Round 16

*Cross + 1 Average: 6.76*

6.37 5.89 6.06 5.06 5.50 8.90 (4.05) 9.01 8.55 5.72 6.55 (9.29)

*Pairs Average: 12.39*

12.87 13.22 (18.13) 12.49 10.70 12.78 13.78 10.19 12.65 (10.12) 11.04 14.21

*LS + LL Average: 10.31*

11.14 10.31 10.08 11.61 9.83 (14.47) 9.53 8.90 10.00 11.31 (6.72) - OLL skip, G perm 10.38

I practice pairs on and on and it looks like it works. And it looks splits are still too high.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 25, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> If this thread achieves anything, it's to tell us all that our cross+1 needs improvement. In fact, it started as a cross+1 comp in Marcel's thread. So to keep the focus on cross+1, I'll post a graph each week of cross+1 progress. (To get on the graph you need an entry that week plus at least two previous entries.)
> 
> This week's "steep as a ski jump" prize goes to RjFx2 with honourable mentions to TDM and sk8reman41.



Hey, it shows that I've been practicing cross+1. I still can't figure out the first f2l pair during inspection though. I just haven't been cubing much for the past five days so I need to catch up on it.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jun 28, 2014)

Round 16

*Cross+1: 6.909*
7.067, (10.667), 7.568, 5.334, 5.334 [LOL], 6.768, 4.284, 7.417, 5.768, (4.035), 9.001, 10.551

*Pairs: 11.319*
10.817, 12.184, 12.234, 9.901, (7.501), 10.251, 11.151, 9.251, 11.734, 11.251, (15.401), 14.417

*LS+LL: 12.004*
14.068, (9.001), 9.401, 11.584, 9.551, 12.134, 11.984, 13.234, 15.651, 12.084, (16.551), 10.351
Sorry about lateness on LS+LL, I did them I just never posted them.

Average Solve: 24.573
Best Solve: 16.787
Worst Solve: 34.919
Haven't cubed as much in the past 5 days so yeah... I'll get back on track but going on vac soon. Got worst solve under 35...


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 1, 2014)

17...


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 1, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> 17...


Chill out He's a grown man with a job and a family, he'll post it when he gets time.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 2, 2014)

Rocky0701 said:


> Chill out He's a grown man with a job and a family, he'll post it when he gets time.


And there is World Cup to be watched!  I should get to this tomorrow - sorry for the delay.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm not a patience person lol. Sorry I just love competitions... I am a waiting hater.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Round 16 Results*

A few pairs melt-downs this week... perhaps they were hard scrambles? Congrats to TDM for the best splits score.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 3, 2014)

Since I'm late with scrambles this week, here's a special treat for the US holiday weekend, especially for those who are looking forward to cubing the whole weekend. Two weeks' scrambles in one go! Round 17 will close this Sunday same as usual, and Round 18 next Sunday. You can submit Round 18 results before Round 17 closes if you wish - *just be sure to clearly mark which round your entry is for.*

*Round 17 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 6 July.

*Cross+1*
1. B2 F2 R' F2 D2 R' F2 L' B2 L D2 B' D U F' D2 R' B R2 B R2 
2. R D L U F R' F2 L2 B R L2 U L2 F2 D' L2 U B2 R2 F2 D 
3. B2 D U2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 F2 U' L2 F' U' L D' F U F' L2 U' F' 
4. B' R2 F2 U L D2 B D' B L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 L' D2 B2 
5. B2 R2 F' L2 B' D2 L2 B D2 L2 F R' D R' D' R D' B U L2 
6. L2 U' B2 D R2 D' R2 F2 U' R2 U B' R D' L2 D' U' L D2 R' D' 
7. L F2 B' R B2 D' R2 L' B U F2 B2 D2 L B2 L' D2 R D2 L' B2 
8. F2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 F2 D F2 D B' D R D B F2 R2 B U R' 
9. L2 B' U2 D L' D2 F2 B R' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F L2 F 
10. L2 D' R2 U' R2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U B D' B2 U' F' R' F' L2 F' 
11. D2 B' D2 B' U2 L2 F' L2 B' U2 F U' L2 F' R U' L' D B2 L2 U2 
12. B2 R' U L U2 D2 F L F' B D' F2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D R2 F2 D 

*Pairs*
1. D R2 F2 L2 U R2 D R2 B2 D2 L' F2 R U' L' B' R' D' R' D
2. U R2 B2 R2 D' F2 R2 D R2 B2 D2 L D F2 D U' L' F' L F L U'
3. D' B2 U R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 U F' B2 R2 L' D' R2 L' U2 B D2 U2
4. R2 D B2 D R2 U F2 U R2 L2 D L' D B U B' F2 D2 U2 R' D'
5. B2 D F2 U' B2 F2 D R2 U' B L' B' U2 F D2 R B2 R2 U'
6. F2 R2 D F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' R2 U' L D' R' B' U2 R2 B2 D' F L'
7. D' L2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 D R2 D' B' R2 F D' U' R D2 F' D F' U'
8. U2 L2 F2 U2 F2 U L2 B2 U B2 U B D2 U' R2 B L' F D F R'
9. B2 R2 B2 D2 F2 U2 R2 D' B2 D B2 R' U' B' U F2 D' U2 L F2 R2
10. F2 L2 U' B2 U F2 D' B2 D2 B2 D' L B D U2 L2 D2 F' D U' L'
11. B2 R2 L2 D U2 R2 U' F2 D' B2 L' B D L U' L B' D2 B' R
12. D2 R2 B2 D' R2 D R2 L2 F2 L2 D2 F' D R D' F U' B' U' B2 F2 L'

*LS+LL*
1. B D2 B D2 F' L2 B R2 F2 D2 R D R' B L2 R F' R 
2. B' R2 U' F' U' F2 R' F' U2 R2 B R2 D2 L2 B D2 R2 F 
3. U2 F2 U2 F2 L' D2 L U2 R U2 R' U L' D2 L F2 U F2 
4. B2 L D2 L' B2 R' U2 R2 F2 U2 L F R2 F' L' R' U 
5. U2 F2 L F2 U2 L' U2 L' R U' B L' B L2 B2 R' U 
6. F2 D R2 B2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R2 U2 F' D' B' U2 B D F' 
7. R U R2 U2 R' U2 R D2 F' L2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 F L2 F 
8. R2 B2 U B2 D' R2 D R2 U' R' B L' B L B2 R' 
9. R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 R U2 R' 
10. U R L' B' R B' L' F' R2 F2 D2 F R2 D2 F L2 B2 U2 
11. F' R U R' F R U R' F2 R' F2 R U2 R' F2 R U2 F2 
12. R U R U2 R' F R' F D2 L2 D2 L' U2 R' F2 R U2 L2 F2 

*Round 18 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 13 July.

*Cross+1*
1. L2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 B L D R2 U' B' R2 U2 R U' 
2. L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 U' B' R' F' D' B' R2 B R2 F R 
3. L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R U B2 F2 L U' B' F D' R 
4. U D2 F' L' B D F R D2 F R2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R L' D2 L2 U2 
5. U R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U' L' B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F2 
6. D' B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' R F R B' L2 D' R' U2 
7. D R D' B U' R' F U2 D' B U2 B2 U R2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 
8. F2 L2 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U B2 R' U B D' L2 F' D L' R' D' 
9. U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B D2 F' D' L B2 U2 F D2 U' 
10. L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L R' U L2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 U 
11. F' L2 B2 U2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 F U' F2 R B R2 F D2 R2 F' L' 
12. D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R' D B2 L' F R U L2 

*Pairs*
1. F2 D L2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' F R2 B2 D R U' R U2 F'
2. D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B F2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 F' R U
3. F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U R U' B' U2 B L2 F' R2 D'
4. B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L D U F' R' F' U R' D L'
5. R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' B' D' U2 L2 B R U R2 B2 U'
6. U R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D U B U' L D L' U' R2 D2 U2 B
7. L2 D B2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R F D' F2 U2 R D R F2 D' U'
8. D F2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 R' F L U' L F U2 B R2 U
9. F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F U' B D R D' B2
10. B2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U R' F R2 D' L' F' D' B' D' U
11. U' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 U R2 U F B2 L' B D' R2 B L' B L2 D'
12. F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D B R2 U2 L B2 F2 U F2 U2 L U'

*LS+LL*
1. L2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' L D' L' B' F2 L B' 
2. U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L' U L2 F L' U F U 
3. R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U R' D R B2 D2 L2 
4. F' L' U' L F' U' F2 U D2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F U2 
5. R U2 R B U B U L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2 
6. F' L' U L F U R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L 
7. B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F' U2 L F L' U' F' U2 F 
8. U2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 U' F' U F L' B L B2 
9. F2 R D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B' U' B U' B2 U R' 
10. L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' D' B U2 F L' B' D F2 
11. B2 D2 L' F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 F U F' U' B' R' B L' 
12. F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' R' B2 L2 B' U


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 3, 2014)

*Round 17*

*Cross+1: 7.180*
(12.501), 5.634, 5.634, 7.867, 10.501, 9.701, 5.684, (5.134), 6.034, 6.518, 8.101, 6.134

*Pairs: 11.355*
10.051, 14.267, 11.684, 11.984, 9.851, 9.701, (17.951), 11.434, 10.951, 13.084, (9.684), 10.551

*LS+LL: 10.904*
(14.267), 10.601, 9.601, 9.851, 10.986, 10.901, 10.201, (8.502), 14.218, 10.001, 10.601, 12.084

Average Time: 23.761
Best Time: 18.478
Worst Time: 35.560
Bad on full F2L, but very good on LS+LL, will work on cross+1 again and maybe pairs.


----------



## TDM (Jul 3, 2014)

Let's see how the AoLong affects my times.

*Round:* 17
*Cross+1:* 3.85, 4.59, 2.14, 3.54, 4.25, 2.40, 5.23, 3.10, 4.45, 3.81, 5.23, 3.34 = *3.86*
*Pairs:* 7.32, 5.63, 7.09, 6.65, 5.30, 6.19, 5.76, 6.35, 6.41, 8.17, 7.87, 7.90 = *6.72*
*LSLL:* 7.21, 7.20, 8.52, 7.26, 6.63, 5.40, 9.63, 3.88, 6.07, 6.06, 7.54, 11.09 = *7.15*

Failed pairs nearer the end
LSLL was... erm... yeah...


----------



## Gordon (Jul 4, 2014)

Round 17:

*Cross+1:*
5.940, 8.293, (4.905), 10.092, 6.172, 10.797, 7.077, 8.618, 7.487, 11.518, (11.842), 9.364
--> *8.535*

*Pairs:*
14.748, 15.298, 12.363, 11.965, 13.731, 17.799, 14.300, 11.909, (22.081), (9.014), 11.674, 10.518
--> *13.430*
The 22.081 was because I scrambled in the usual way and needed to do F2L on a yellow cross...

*LSLL:*
10.478, (16.634), 9.803, 8.780, 15.329, 11.065, 9.590, (6.745), 12.901, 8.321, 7.014, 10.486
--> *10.376*


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 4, 2014)

round 17:
cross +1:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-4
avg of 12: 2.52

Time List:
1. 2.89 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
2. 2.68 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
3. 2.04 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
4. 1.99 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
5. 1.80 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
6. (3.14) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 2.43 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 2.49 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
9. 2.90 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
10. (1.74) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 3.06 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
12. 2.91 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



pairs:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-4
avg of 12: 5.40

Time List:
1. (3.93) OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
2. 5.65 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
3. 4.64 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
4. (15.25[pop]) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
5. 6.31 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
6. 3.95 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 4.44 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 6.12 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
9. 4.81 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
10. 6.02 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 4.98 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
12. 7.06 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


LS+LL:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-4
avg of 12: 4.90

Time List:
1. 4.87 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
2. 5.13 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
3. 4.55 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
4. 4.45 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
5. (7.05) OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
6. 5.79 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
7. 5.69 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. (3.02) OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
9. 4.30 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
10. 5.47 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. 4.24 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
12. 4.54 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO



round 18

cross+1


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-4
avg of 12: 2.45

Time List:
1. 2.04 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
2. 2.03 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
3. (3.63) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
4. 3.29 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
5. 2.84 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
6. 2.53 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 2.26 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 2.89 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
9. 1.95 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
10. 2.74 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
11. (1.69) OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
12. 1.91 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



pairs:


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-4
avg of 12: 5.31

Time List:
1. 5.15 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
2. 4.55 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
3. 5.09  LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
4. 4.78 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
5. 4.12 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
6. 6.11 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. (6.53) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 4.62 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
9. 6.23 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
10. 6.03 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
11. 6.42 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
12. (3.58) OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO



LS+LL


Spoiler



Generated By csTimer on 2014-7-4
avg of 12: 4.87

Time List:
1. 4.62 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
2. 4.90 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
3. 4.39 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
4. (6.44) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
5. 5.80 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
6. 6.12 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
7. 3.96 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
8. 4.63 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
9. (3.55) LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
10. 4.70 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO 
11. 4.65 LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL 
12. 4.87 OLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLO


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 4, 2014)

This is for *Round 17* (after a 2 week hiatus from cubing, so expecting bad things!)



Spoiler: Cross + 1: 5.25



6.02, (3.52), 5.56, (7.08), 4.30, 5.75, 4.95, 5.81, 5.87, 5.16, 3.88, 5.22





Spoiler: Pairs: 8.89



8.11, 7.98, 7.58, 8.15, 10.05 (HORRIBLE pairs scramble!), (6.38), 11.28, 10.18, 7.36, 8.42, 9.84, (11.43)





Spoiler: LS+LL: 8.03



9.29, (11.46), 8.17, 9.51, 8.82, 8.03, 7.57, (4.79), 5.42, 7.87, 5.51, 10.11 - #8 was pair skip, right?



Not too horrendous. I'm still scared by how bad my cross+1 is. I literally feel like I'm fumbling with the cube. When I get into pairs I feel much better. That first step and 1/4 of my solve needs SO much work!!!


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 4, 2014)

*Round 17*

*Cross + 1 :* 5.29 5.18 5.17 5.89 5.45 (4.02) 4.96 5.68 4.23 5.18 (6.12) 5.07 = *5.21* // Wow..

*Pairs:* 8.35 7.92 (6.88) 7.28 8.13 8.76 (10.84) 9.33 7.84 9.78 7.25 9.79 = *8.44* // Sweet...

*LS +LL :* 9.18 8.36 9.03 9.25 8.35 8.75 7.60 (4.81) 7.55 7.70 8.24 (9.46) = *8.40* // Meh..


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 4, 2014)

LS + LL means Last slot and last layer right?


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 4, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> LS + LL means Last slot and last layer right?


Yes


----------



## h2f (Jul 5, 2014)

Round 17

*Cross +1 Average: 7.08* wtf
7.30 (8.64) (4.59) 6.75 7.45 7.29 8.01 5.73 6.90 7.16 7.43 6.79

*Pairs Average: 11.95*
11.72 10.93 9.09 10.27 (15.46) (9.04) 14.70 13.23 13.39 10.78 11.78 13.65

*LS + LL Average: 10.10*
10.12 (12.40) 10.30 9.44 10.46 10.59 9.42 (5.83) 11.08 12.11 9.17 8.33


scramble no 8 lol


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 7, 2014)

Reminder to all subscribers - round 17 deadline was yesterday and we're now on round 18:

*Round 18 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 13 July.

*Cross+1*
1. L2 D2 B2 R F2 R2 B2 L U2 R2 B L D R2 U' B' R2 U2 R U'
2. L2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U L2 R2 U L2 U' B' R' F' D' B' R2 B R2 F R
3. L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 B2 R U B2 F2 L U' B' F D' R
4. U D2 F' L' B D F R D2 F R2 F2 D2 L F2 D2 R L' D2 L2 U2
5. U R' F2 R' F R2 F2 U' L' B U2 B2 R2 D2 L2 U' B2 D B2 R2 F2
6. D' B2 D' L2 F2 D' L2 R2 B2 R2 U2 F' L' R F R B' L2 D' R' U2
7. D R D' B U' R' F U2 D' B U2 B2 U R2 L2 D' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2
8. F2 L2 D L2 B2 D U2 F2 R2 U B2 R' U B D' L2 F' D L' R' D'
9. U B2 R2 U' B2 L2 D2 B2 U' L2 D2 B D2 F' D' L B2 U2 F D2 U'
10. L2 R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 F2 D' L R' U L2 R2 F' D2 B' R2 U
11. F' L2 B2 U2 B U2 B R2 B' D2 F U' F2 R B R2 F D2 R2 F' L'
12. D2 L2 B2 U F2 D2 R2 B2 D' L2 D' R' D B2 L' F R U L2

*Pairs*
1. F2 D L2 U L2 D L2 U2 R2 B2 U' L' F R2 B2 D R U' R U2 F'
2. D2 F2 R2 U R2 U' R2 B2 R2 B2 L' B F2 R2 D2 U F2 U2 F' R U
3. F2 U' R2 D' F2 U' B2 F2 U2 R2 U R U' B' U2 B L2 F' R2 D'
4. B2 R2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U2 L D U F' R' F' U R' D L'
5. R2 B2 U L2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L2 D' B' D' U2 L2 B R U R2 B2 U'
6. U R2 B2 L2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 D U B U' L D L' U' R2 D2 U2 B
7. L2 D B2 F2 U F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R F D' F2 U2 R D R F2 D' U'
8. D F2 U2 F2 U F2 D B2 U2 R' F L U' L F U2 B R2 U
9. F2 D R2 D2 F2 U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 L' D B U2 F U' B D R D' B2
10. B2 U2 B2 U F2 U R2 D' L2 F2 U R' F R2 D' L' F' D' B' D' U
11. U' R2 F2 L2 U R2 D F2 U R2 U F B2 L' B D' R2 B L' B L2 D'
12. F2 U2 F2 U B2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D B R2 U2 L B2 F2 U F2 U2 L U'

*LS+LL*
1. L2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 R' D' L D' L' B' F2 L B'
2. U F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D R2 U' L2 F2 L' U L2 F L' U F U
3. R2 U' F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 U' B2 U R' D R B2 D2 L2
4. F' L' U' L F' U' F2 U D2 B2 U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F U2
5. R U2 R B U B U L2 F2 R2 D F2 L2 U' R2
6. F' L' U L F U R2 U2 F2 R F2 U2 R2 U2 L' U2 L
7. B L2 F2 L2 U2 B' R2 F R2 F' U2 L F L' U' F' U2 F
8. U2 B D2 B' U2 R2 B' R2 B2 D2 U' F' U F L' B L B2
9. F2 R D2 L D2 R' B2 F2 U2 R B' U' B U' B2 U R'
10. L2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U' B2 L2 F' D' B U2 F L' B' D F2
11. B2 D2 L' F2 L F2 R' F2 D2 B2 U2 F U F' U' B' R' B L'
12. F2 R' U2 R' B2 L2 F2 D2 B2 R' B' R' B2 L2 B' U


----------



## TDM (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks again pip!

*Round:* 18
*Cross+1:* 3.57, 3.50, 4.22, 4.58, 4.98, 3.26, 4.54, 5.17, 2.75, 4.44, 6.36, 3.09 = *4.14*
*Pairs:* 5.17, 4.72, 5.20, 5.48, 5.01, 5.27, 6.18, 5.76, 6.16, 6.82, 6.26, 5.69 = *5.62*
*LSLL:* 7.47, 5.68, 5.51, 6.24, 5.92, 6.88, 6.37, 7.21, 4.21, 5.91, 7.00, 7.61 = *6.42*

i think pairs was good


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 7, 2014)

*Round 18*



Spoiler: cross+1: 5.44



5.26, 5.51, 5.76, (4.10), 6.30, 5.04, 5.48, 4.79, 5.99, 4.42, (8.34), 5.81) - pretty consistent, except for the 8 second meltdown!!!





Spoiler: pairs: 7.88



8.24, 7.68, 9.18, 6.88, 7.19, 7.13, 7.87, (6.49), (10.34), 9.23, 7.19, 8.19 - sub 8 , pretty sure that's a PB. Lookahead is starting to work. VERY slowly!!!





Spoiler: LS+LL: 8.03



8.00, 7.29, 8.97, 7.67, (10.12), 7.93, 7.69, 9.05, (6.86), 8.85, 7.62, 7.28 - adequate!



@TDM - no probs. When I'm not on holiday I follow this thread very closely (I've been on holiday for a fortnight!)

@Mark - if you're ever too busy to post scrambles, and would like me to do so, I'd be happy to generate and post. I know a lot of people get impatient - I wouldn't interfere with your results, just purely to get the next round rolling! PM me if you like.


----------



## h2f (Jul 7, 2014)

Round 18

*Cross average: 7.24*
7.20 8.56 6.32 (4.84) 5.22 6.30 7.73 7.85 6.96 7.59 (8.80) 8.67

*Pairs average of 12: 13.34*
12.86 14.72 (11.27) (15.49) 12.22 14.92 12.41 13.25 13.33 11.48 15.23 12.97

*LS + LL average of 12: 10.31*
8.87 11.38 11.80 10.68 10.53 10.66 10.09 8.05 9.90 11.17 (6.42) (12.36)


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jul 8, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Reminder to all subscribers - round 17 deadline was yesterday and we're now on round 18:
> 
> *Round 18 Scrambles*
> Closing time 7am UTC Sun 13 July.
> ...



I posted my round 18 1 page earlier ;D


----------



## sk8erman41 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Cross+1* - 5.76 (12.36) 11.17 8.18 6.07 8.08 6.45 (5.57) 7.52 7.22 8.61 5.62 = *7.47*

*Pairs* - (8.28) 11.18 9.21 8.72 (14.05) 11.77 8.43 8.52 10.07 13.12 11.21 12.19 = *10.44*

*LS+LL*- 9.72 12.92 10.65 10.38 11.47 8.50 9.55 10.52 (7.49) (13.60) 8.36 8.63 = *10.07*

OUCH! I have not been able to cube practically at all this past couple of weeks and boy does it show!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Round 18*
Thanks Pip for reminding me.

*Cross+1: 6.355*
5.434, 6.368, 6.417, (9.951), 9.351, 7.017, 5.851, (4.567), 4.984, 7.767, 5.234, 5.134

*Pairs: 11.854*
9.651, 11.701, 10.101, 9.651, (18.251), 10.451, 11.634, (8.017), 15.618, 16.567, 8.701, 14.467

*LS+LL: 10.582*
13.301, 12.067, 10.818, 12.251, 9.851, (7.784), 8.285, (14.967), 8.666, 12.152, 8.318, 10.117

Average Time: 22.864
Best Time: 16.360
Worst Time: 34.044
No comment...


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 13, 2014)

Round 18
*Cross + 1 :*(3.58) 5.69 6.83 (7.60) 4.59 5.51 7.28 5.75 6.83 6.03 6.06 = *6.09* //Ouch
*Pairs: * 8.43 9.04 8.80 9.31 9.66 9.08 10.99 10.59 (12.24) 10.24 (8.12) 8.79 = *9.49* // Hmm okay
*LS + LL:* 8.80 (10.40) 8.17 8.54 (6.49) 8.92 8.67 8.23 8.28 8.43 9.23 9.43 = *8.67* // Just a bad day overall


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Round 17 & 18 Results*

Double results this week, and a graph of cross+1. Congrats to RjFx2 for the steepest improvement so far - whatever you're doing to practice, it's working.

@Pip: Yes, it would be great if you could post scrambles if I don't get to it on time. Work has been keeping me busy recently so I've been late more often than not. Give me until first thing Tuesday morning UK time and if there are no scrambles yet feel free to post them. I have switched to csTimer to generate because it supports all three needed scramble types.

Round 17






Round 18


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 14, 2014)

*Round 19 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 20 July.

*Cross+1*
1. D2 F' L2 D2 B F2 D2 R2 B' R2 B2 R' D U2 R D L' R B R' U' 
2. R2 F' R2 B' D2 F2 U2 L2 F' U2 F L U' B D2 B' L' B2 U' L' 
3. L' F D' L' B2 R' F U2 R2 L' B2 D F2 B2 D' R2 D F2 U2 B2 
4. D' B' D' R' U2 F U2 F' L' D' L F2 B2 L' F2 L' D2 F2 D2 
5. U' R' F R2 U2 D R2 B R F U F2 L2 U2 B2 R2 D' F2 L2 
6. L2 F U2 B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D2 B2 F' R' F2 L D' L' U' B' U' B2 R2 
7. D' B2 L2 D B2 D F2 R2 D2 U2 F D2 R' U2 B' F R' D L B' F' 
8. D2 B2 L2 B' D2 F L2 F D2 U2 F2 R' F2 U' B D U L 
9. L' R F2 L D2 U2 R B2 R' F2 R' F U B L R' U' L' D F' D2 
10. U2 F' R2 B U2 F' R2 D2 B2 L D' L F2 U B L F' L R2 
11. R' B2 L D2 L B2 F2 L2 D2 R' U' L R D2 F U' L' F2 D R' 
12. R2 F D2 B' R2 F' D2 R2 D2 L U' L' D L R' U B L R2

*Pairs*
1. F' R' B' U' B2 U2 F' D2 L' B2 U2 L2 U2 B' L2 D2 B D2 B D2 
2. B2 D2 L2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D R' U2 R U' R2 B' D L2 U2 F' 
3. F2 D R2 D' R2 U F2 D' R2 U2 B2 F U' L' R2 D U2 F2 L' B2 R' 
4. R' U' R D' R2 D F' U' F L2 U2 F2 L F2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 L 
5. L2 D' B2 D2 L2 B2 F2 U R' U2 L' F2 R' B' U' B2 L D2 
6. D2 F2 B2 L D' B2 R' L' B D F B U2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B' D2 L2 
7. L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 D' U' B2 U' F2 U' F R D R U B2 L2 D2 R2 U 
8. U F' R' U' B L' D2 B L B L2 B D2 B2 R2 B L2 B R2 F 
9. F' U' B D2 F L' B' U2 L' B2 D2 B D2 B' U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 
10. L2 D2 R U2 D2 B' U B' L D R2 U D2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 
11. U' R2 U2 L2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 L' R' F' D F R' U L B' L2 
12. R F' U2 R2 D2 B2 U' B R' U2 R' U2 R D2 R2 B2 R' B2 L2

*LS+LL*
1. U2 R2 B' R2 B U2 B' D' R' U' R2 D U B U2 
2. R U2 R2 U2 R B U' L2 F' L' U F L' B' 
3. U B' R F R2 F D2 B2 L B2 D2 F2 B U2 
4. D' F2 U2 F2 U' F2 L' U' L R' F' R U' F2 D 
5. F2 U2 F2 U2 F U2 F U' R D2 U F U2 F' D2 R' 
6. D R2 U' B2 U B2 R' U R2 D' R2 B' R B R2 
7. F2 U L2 B2 R2 D' B2 L2 F' U L' U' B' R2 B L F 
8. R U' R2 U' R U R B' R' U2 L2 D2 F' R2 D2 L2 
9. B' R2 B2 U2 D2 R B' R B R2 U2 D2 B2 R2 B 
10. B L2 D2 F D2 L2 F2 L D2 F' D2 F2 L B' L2 F 
11. R U2 R' U2 R U R' U' B' R' F R B F' 
12. R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R F' U' F


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 14, 2014)

Lol, I don't "practice" cross+1 a lot, I think it's because I'm solving the whole cross in my head during inspection now. But I do need to practice pairs a lot more.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 14, 2014)

Wow, I did really bad this round. Cross +1: 6.29 Pairs: 10.56 LS +LL: 9.32, total solve time: 21.95.


----------



## TDM (Jul 14, 2014)

my split scores are very consistent

*Cross+1:* 7.38, 3.46, 3.38, 7.36, 5.17, 3.67, 3.88, 1.74, 3.28, 5.14, 3.44, 3.11 = *4.19*
*Pairs:* 6.99, 5.68, 4.50, 5.46, DNF(8.02), 5.88, 5.84, 7.64, 7.52, 6.19, 5.82, 6.86 = *6.39*
*LSLL:* 6.14, 5.84, 6.33, 6.75, 6.43, 5.46, 4.98, 7.05, 7.70, 5.47, 6.40, 5.82 = *6.17*

Cross+1 was a couple of fails, but mostly very good.
So many lockups on LSLL...


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 14, 2014)

*Round 19*



Spoiler: cross+1: 4.97



4.18, (3.64), 4.38, 5.29, 6.54, 4.14, 6.32, (6.81), 3.90, 6.16, 4.47, 4.30





Spoiler: Pairs: 9.46



9.52, 8.20, 10.79, 10.71, 9.74, 8.60, 9.69, 8.91, 8.81, (11.43), (7.25), 9.89





Spoiler: LS+LL: 7.70



6.29, 8.19, 7.93, 6.57, 9.25, (5.10), 8.51, (9.75), 9.56, 6.42, 7.39, 6.85



So Cross+1 was my best ever - really good and really happy... then pairs fell apart - just nothing happening for me at all. Then somehow pulled it back together for LS+LL and pretty sure that was my best performance to date as well. A little bit of edge control thrown in for good measure on one of the solves, and a couple with lockups on U perms that could have been sub-6 or better. 

Lookahead is still my major stumbling block, needless to say!!!


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 14, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Lookahead is still my major stumbling block, needless to say!!!



Yeah, my cross+1 and LL are two seconds slower than yours but my F2L (which is not all that good) is about the same as yours.. Nice point of focus for you.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jul 14, 2014)

Cross +1 Avg - 4.93


Spoiler: Times



1. 5.49
2. 5.52
3. 4.78
4. (7.8)
5. 3.57
6. 3.58
7. 5.14
8. 4.33
9. (2.9)
10. 5.69
11. 5.19
12. 6.01



Pairs Avg - 9.21


Spoiler: Times



1. 11
2. 9.14
3. 9.76
4. 8.04
5. 10.72
6. 7.48
7. (11.77)
8. 7.64
9. 7.46
10. 9.5
11. (7.03)
12. 11.36



LS +LL Avg - 8.81


Spoiler: Times



1. 7.59
2. 10.69
3. 8.28
4. (5.25)
5. 10.45
6. 5.71
7. 7.71
8. 10.58
9. 9.14
10. 9.02
11. (11.37)
12. 8.89


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 15, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> Yeah, my cross+1 and LL are two seconds slower than yours but my F2L (which is not all that good) is about the same as yours.. Nice point of focus for you.



Yeah, my pairs were especially bad this week - they're usually around 8 seconds. Almost 2 seconds over this week - just fell apart, couldn't see anything at all. I keep meaning to practice, but I just can't seem to find the time with a young family. My results pretty much haven't changed since the start of this thread!!!


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 15, 2014)

*Round 19*

*Cross+1: 6.985*
7.867, (5.334), 6.918, (10.801), 6.467, 6.584, 7.134, 6.867, 7.168, 8.734, 6.319, 5.801

*Pairs: 10.180*
(6.668), 10.101, 8.801, (15.268), 9.801. 8.069, 11.784, 8.617, 12.350, 14.067, 10.151, 8.068

*LS+LL: 11.579*
(7.234), 14.568, 10.385, (15.117), 14.450, 8.268, 15.067, 10.551, 12.651, 11.834, 7.617, 10.402

Average Time: 23.654
Best Time: 15.902
Worst Time: 33.552
Okay all around, finally realized how to do look ahead on most Pairs solves. I'm lacking on Last Layer which is like 9 seconds on average, worse than the last weeks


----------



## h2f (Jul 16, 2014)

Round 19

*Cross + 1 AVG of 12: 7.94*
8.56 6.33 10.19 8.73 8.37 7.12 8.88 7.13 8.26 (10.69) (5.76) 5.83

*Pairs AVG of 12: 12.34*
14.70 14.23 11.32 16.07 11.28 10.43 (17.67) 10.22 10.89 13.05 (9.03) 11.19

*LS + LL AVG of 12: 9.85*
8.20 9.50 (13.23) 13.05 12.48 8.74 8.66 10.80 8.34 (7.85) 9.53 9.23


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey dude, just a reminder, you are probably busy with other stuff so take however long you want.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 22, 2014)

RjFx2 said:


> Hey dude, just a reminder, you are probably busy with other stuff so take however long you want.


I am on a business trip. If Pip is around and wants to post scrambles, great. I will be back on Thursday and will post results then. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 23, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> I am on a business trip. If Pip is around and wants to post scrambles, great. I will be back on Thursday and will post results then. Sorry for the delay.



Okay, thanks for explaining.


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 23, 2014)

*Round 19 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 27 July.

Hi all - in Mark's absence, here's some scrambles for you to be getting on with. Enjoy!

I couldn't find an online pairs scrambler, so the pairs scrambles have been manually copied from my phone (KingEN Timer for Android - highly recommended!). Please let me know if there's any errors - I've quickly checked the scrambles and I end up with cross solved, so should be fine. 

Other substeps are from qqtimer.com.

*Cross+1*
1. D2 F2 D2 B L' U2 F' L' B' U B2 L' U2 F2 R' D2 L' U2 B2 U2 L
2. U2 B' U2 D' R U' L' B' L' D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' B2 L2 U2
3. U D2 B' L U' F' D R' U2 F U F2 U R2 D F2 B2 U R2 B2 
4. F2 D L2 B2 U' R2 U' F2 U2 R2 F U R F U' R2 B' L' B2 D'
5. L2 B' L2 U B U2 F' B2 L B2 R2 D2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 R2 D' R2
6. B2 D' B2 R' U2 D' R F' R2 F D' F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 D' R2 L2 D
7. L2 D B2 F2 D L2 D2 U2 F2 R2 F D' F2 L R' B2 F' U' R' F2 R'
8. F' R2 B' D2 F U2 L2 U2 F2 R2 B U' B F D B' F' L F U2
9. U2 R2 D L2 R2 F2 D U2 L2 D' F L' R D F' D2 B2 U' R U R
10. F2 L U' R U R F' B2 D2 R B2 U F2 D F2 U2 L2 D' L2 U B2 
11. L2 B L2 F2 L2 B U2 R2 F2 L2 F L F D U' R' D' B L D2 B'
12. L D2 L' D2 F2 L2 D2 F2 L' U2 R2 B F2 D2 U' F U2 L' D L U2

*Pairs*
1. D' F2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 U' L D2 R D' F D L2 U' R L2
2. U2 F2 U L2 B2 D R2 D' B2 D R2 F' D2 B' L U L2 D F L'
3. U2 R2 F2 D2 U' B2 F2 U' F2 R2 U' F' D' L' D2 L U' L2 F2 R'
4. F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 D B2 D F2 R2 B2 R' D' B L B' F L2 F R' L U
5. B2 D B2 D R2 B2 U' R2 L2 D2 F2 R B2 F L F L2 U L' D B
6. U B2 D R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R' F2 U' R' B U2 R B2 D2 L2 U2
7. R2 U2 B2 R2 U' F2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B D2 U L2 F' L' D' B2 L D2
8. D L2 B2 D L2 D' U2 L2 F2 R2 L2 B' U' B R' F2 L2 U' F' R2 L'
9. R2 D' B2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F' R U' F2 R' B' R D L2 D
10. F2 D2 F2 R2 L2 D' F2 D L2 D U' L' U2 B' D R2 D' F2 D' B R2
11. D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 L2 U' F D B F'
12. U R2 D' B2 R2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 F' D' U' F L' D L' U F U

*LS+LL*
1. R2 F2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 U2 F' U F U R U2 R' U
2. L F' L U F2 U F' U2 B D2 F2 D2 L2 D2 F' D2 B'
3. R2 B2 U B' U B2 R2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 B2 R2 U2
4. D B2 U' B2 R2 D' F2 U F2 R2 U B' D' R' D2 B' D' B2 R'
5. R' U2 R U2 B2 L' D2 R D2 R2 B2 F D B' D' F' L R2
6. L' U F' U F R U L U2 R' F2 L F2 L' F2 R' F2 R
7. U F' R' F2 R U2 F R2 D2 B L2 B' D2 R2 U2
8. U2 R2 U2 F R2 F' U2 R2 F' L2 B L B' U2 L U F U'
9. D2 L U2 L' U2 B2 L U2 B2 D2 R D' L2 B L B' D F2 U'
10. F2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 U F' L2 D' B2 D F R'
11. F U2 F U2 F' U2 F U2 F2 U2 F' U F' L' U2 L U2 F
12. R' F2 D2 L2 D2 F2 L F2 L' U2 L U' R' F2 R2 F U' F2 L'


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 23, 2014)

Round *19*

*Cross + 1 *: 5.35 (6.70) 6.56 (0.27) 3.82 3.67 6.20 6.24 5.14 5.88 6.10 6.47 = *5.54*


*Pairs:* 10.92 8.96 7.00 11.52 (13.22) 8.29 9.71 (0.25) 9.80 9.12 7.92 8.32 = *9.16*// Pip, scrambles where fine. tnx

*LS + LL*: (10.16) 8.18 8.20 8.81 9.21 8.68 8.88 (6.03) 8.79 9.54 8.10 8.80 = *8.72*


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 23, 2014)

*Round 19*

*Cross+1: 5.978*
(8.201), 5.567, 7.718, 5.900, 5.567, 5.034, 5.934, (4.384), 5.418, 6.717, 6.317, 5.617

*Pairs: 9.359*
9.401, 8.217, 10.501, 8.451, 10.284, (14.818), 10.000, 10.401, 7.768, 8.367, (7.767), 10.201

*LS+LL: 10.350*
12.884, (8.100), 8.467, 8.901, (14.834), 8.168, 13.183, 10.801, 10.101, 10.351, 10.651, 10.001

Average Time: 21.007 WOW!
Best Time: 16.367
Worst Time: 30.444 so close to sub 30
Great week, need to learn the rest of pll...


----------



## TDM (Jul 24, 2014)

For a pairs scrambler:
csTimer -> 3x3x3 -> easy cross -> length 0

*Cross+1:* 4.57, 6.15, 4.69, 2.80, 3.88, 2.57, 4.53, 4.36, 3.83, 4.61, 5.41, 3.84 = *4.25*
*Pairs:* 5.65, 6.18, 6.85, 6.88, 5.02, 6.31, 5.52, 5.78, 5.56, 6.00, 7.14, 6.52 = *6.13*
*LSLL:* 6.05, 4.47, 5.58, 6.12, 8.51, 6.22, 7.57, 5.84, 6.84, 5.61, 6.82, 5.86 = *6.25*

Cross+1 was sub-4 and pairs were sub-6 about half way through...


----------



## h2f (Jul 24, 2014)

Round 20

*Cross +1 avg of 12: 7.36*



Spoiler



Time List:
6.32, 8.13, 6.26, 7.42, 8.61, 6.70, 8.93, (5.75), 6.32, (9.64), 8.05, 6.82



*Pairs avg of 12: 12.85*



Spoiler



Time List:
13.50, 11.31, 12.23, 13.55, 14.61, 11.90, 12.67, (16.12), 11.98, 11.17, (7.38), 15.53



*LS + LL avg of 12: 10.30*



Spoiler



Time List:
10.35, 9.67, 9.00, (8.54), (11.65), 10.87, 10.50, 10.06, 11.24, 10.84, 9.26, 11.25


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 25, 2014)

Round 19



Spoiler: Cross+1: average 4.86



4.48, (6.28), 4.94, 4.77, 4.19, 3.43, 4.75, 5.62, (3.32), 5.11, 5.36, 5.91





Spoiler: Pairs: average 9.14



9.15, 10.05, 7.59, 9.33, 8.94, 9.78, (10.52), 10.29, 7.05, 9.38, 5.59, 9.87


LS+LL to come...

Feel like my pairs are going backwards - REALLY badly need lookahead work. I'm not cubing anywhere near as much as I was a few months ago, due to family commitments, so that probably explains a lot. 

This was nice though:
D R2 F2 D' B2 R2 U2 B2 F2 U' R2 F' U F2 L2 U' F D B F' - 5.39

inspection - y
R' U' R (1st pair)
y' U R U' R' y R U' R' (2nd pair, setup 3rd + 4th)
y' L' U L U' L' U L U' L' U L (3rd pair, preserve 4th)
U R U' R' (4th pair)

28 STM, but all sexy or lefty sexy, and knew where all 3 pairs were after 1st pair. If I could just do that every time...


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Round 20
*

*Cross+1
**Average 5.60*
4.79, 6.58, 5.04, 5.63, 6.19, (4.02), 7.23, 6.77, 4.44, 5.22, 4.16, (DNF)

*Pairs
**Average 9.90*
9.51, 10.74, 10.39, 9.16, 11.25, (DNF), 11.66, 9.43, 7.73, 9.03, (7.72), 10.08

*LS+LL
**Average 8.82*
9.30, 7.38, 8.30, 9.21, 10.17, 7.73, 10.94, (6.66), 8.52, (12.52), 8.19, 8.45


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Rounds 19 & 20 Results
*
Double results again! Service should hopefully be back to normal now. Thanks Pip for posting the Round 20 (not 19!) scrambles in my absence. Note that I took all entries after those scrambles were posted as being for Round 20. Congrats to RjFx2 for most aggressively steep improvement.

Round 19






Round 20
Pip, your LS+LL result was missing and is taken from the previous round.





Cross+1 Performance


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Round 21 Scrambles*
Closing time 7am UTC Sun 3 August.

Special event this week - the Summer Holidays Cross+1 Practice Extravaganza. You will notice that there are not 12 but 100 scrambles below for cross+1. You can do as many as you like, from 12-100, but you must do them in order starting at scramble 1. Your entry will be the best average of 12 in your session. Obviously those who do all 100 will have the best chance of a good run of 12, as well as enjoying the benefits of a good thorough targeted practice binge. Feel free to post full results from your 100 for the wholesome edification of the rest of us.

*Cross+1 Extravaganza*
1. F2 R B2 R' B2 L' F2 D2 L' D' L2 F' R B U' F L B2 F 
2. L' B' R' F D' B' U B2 U B' L2 D B2 R2 U B2 D2 F2 R2 U2 
3. F B2 D' L F2 D2 R' D2 R' B' U2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D L2 F2 D F2 B2 
4. U2 B2 D B2 D' F2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B F' D' R' D' U B2 F' L' B 
5. B2 R2 D F2 U' F2 D R2 D2 B2 L2 B' D L2 B' R U' B U F U 
6. B' U2 R U L2 F D' F B U B R2 D2 R2 F' R2 L2 F' R2 U2 
7. U2 R B' R' D' B D F2 R U D2 F2 D2 L2 U' F2 U' R2 U 
8. U2 R U' B R' U' F2 U' R' F B' U2 B U2 L2 F' R2 L2 B U2 
9. U L2 D' R2 U L2 U' F2 D L2 U2 R U' F' L' R B' R' B2 R' 
10. R2 U2 F2 L R2 U2 B2 L' R2 U L' U' F D B' D' F L' R' 
11. B D2 L' U D' B2 R' F2 D' F B2 D' L2 B2 D' L2 B2 U' D2 
12. U2 R2 F2 U L2 F2 D F2 L2 U2 B U' R' D' L D' F D U' R2 F' 
13. D2 F2 U R2 D U2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 L' F2 L F U2 R2 F' U 
14. B' R2 B F D2 L2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L U2 F' D R U R2 F2 U L' 
15. L U2 L' R' B2 R D2 U2 F2 D2 L2 U' B' D' F' R D L' F2 L' F 
16. R' F2 D2 R2 D2 R' D2 L F2 L' R2 B' U L' D' R2 F L2 R D2 
17. U L' U' R D' F' R L B2 D L2 U2 B' D2 R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 
18. L2 B U2 B D2 L2 D2 B2 F' R F' L' U' B D R F2 L U L 
19. D' F2 U F2 U R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U F D L F R' U' L2 B' D L2 
20. D2 F2 B U R' B R' L D' F2 L2 U2 R D2 L F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 
21. B2 L2 D' U L2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' L2 F' U' F R' U' F2 L2 R' U2 B' 
22. B L2 D2 L2 B' U2 F L2 U2 F' D2 U' B L R' B' D2 L2 B' L' 
23. F' U F' U D' R' D L' U F R2 F2 U2 F2 B' U2 B' L2 U2 F 
24. L' F2 L F R' D' F B D2 L U' F2 B2 U R2 D' B2 U' L2 
25. U' L2 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D L D L R2 F' R2 F2 R2 B D 
26. L D2 R F2 L B2 R D2 U2 F U2 R' D' L2 U F' L' D R' 
27. F2 R2 U' B2 U F2 L2 D L2 F2 U B L' U2 R' D U2 B' U' B' R2 
28. U' L2 D2 B' L U2 R2 L' D' L2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R2 F D2 B2 
29. D L' B' R' F U R' D' L' B' U' L2 U F2 R2 D' R2 F2 B2 U D2 
30. U' R' U L F' D2 B D R L' B D2 F B2 L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 D2 
31. D L2 F2 R2 B2 U F2 U2 R2 D' F L2 R' F' U' F' D L' F2 D R2 
32. U' R2 L F L' U2 R' L' B2 U' D2 R2 L' B2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 
33. R2 D2 B F' L2 B' D2 B F U' F' L2 R D' U2 B' U B L 
34. D2 R' B2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' D2 B2 R B R B2 U' R D F L' R2 U2 
35. F2 R2 F U2 B2 D2 L2 B' R2 D2 U' L' U2 B2 D L2 U F' U2 
36. F2 L' R' B2 R' U2 F2 D' U2 L' F2 R2 D' F U R' U 
37. R U2 R' B2 D2 B2 U2 L' U2 R D B' L U' F' L' U B' L D2 
38. B2 D B2 L2 F2 U' B2 L2 R2 D' L' D' F L B F U' L' F2 D R2 
39. L2 B' L2 D2 B F R2 F' U2 R2 B' D F2 L B2 U2 F' D L D' F 
40. D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L U2 F2 L R' U R' B' R' B2 D' F' U' B2 
41. U' L2 U F R D' B2 L2 F U B2 D F2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 U L2 
42. B2 D U' F2 L2 D L2 D' B2 L2 U2 B' D' F' U B' F2 R F' L U2 
43. F2 U2 F L2 U2 L2 B' D2 R2 D B' F2 L B' R2 B2 D2 L' D2 
44. R' U F' B D' B' U2 L' U R F2 R2 U2 F2 U' R2 B2 U' F2 D2 
45. R' F2 R' D B U' R2 F2 B L' D2 F2 B D2 B L2 B D2 B R2 B 
46. U2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U F2 L2 F2 U' B F U' F2 R B' L B' F2 L2 
47. R2 B R2 F2 R2 F' R2 B U2 F2 D' R' U' F U2 B' F2 R U L2 B' 
48. R2 U2 L U2 L B2 L' F2 D2 R U B' L2 B2 L2 F L2 D F' 
49. F' U2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 B U F2 U2 L' D' R' F' U' F 
50. R' B' U2 L' B2 U2 D R2 L B U F2 U2 B2 D R2 U' F2 L2 U' R2 
51. D' R2 D' R2 B2 F2 U' L2 U' B2 U' R' F' D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 B' R2 
52. L' F2 D2 R F2 D2 R U2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 B U2 L' D B2 U B D2 
53. L2 U R2 U F2 D' F2 U F2 D' L2 F' R U2 B' U F2 L2 B' L F 
54. U R F L D' B' D2 F2 R F2 B2 U' F2 U' F2 U' F2 U B2 R2 
55. D2 B2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' B2 U2 L D2 F U B R' B' L D R B L2 
56. D' R2 D F2 R2 U R2 D2 L' D L2 U' R2 U2 F' U2 F2 R' 
57. B R2 B L2 B' D2 L2 U2 L2 R2 F2 R B2 U L B' D' U B' L F 
58. L2 F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 U2 L2 F' R2 F2 D R' B2 F' L2 B' D2 R D2 F' 
59. F2 U' F B U2 D2 R U' B2 R2 L U2 B2 L2 B2 R F2 U2 L 
60. D2 B L2 B R2 B2 U2 L2 R2 U2 R F L2 U F D B F' D2 L 
61. U' L' B R F' B' L2 U2 F2 U B' L2 F U2 B2 D2 B2 L2 D2 
62. B2 R2 U B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U' R2 U' R D2 R' D2 F' L2 U' B' R F' 
63. F2 L' D2 L' U2 B2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U' F2 L B' U' R2 B L2 U' 
64. R' F L B U' R L2 F2 U B D2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' L2 
65. L2 R2 U2 L2 B D2 B' F R2 F' L F2 U' B2 R' B L D' B' 
66. R2 D U2 R2 F2 D' F2 D' L2 F2 D F' D' B' L F' R' U' F R2 D2 
67. F L2 U F' U B' D' R U' R2 B2 L2 U2 R D2 R' B2 L2 F2 U2 
68. B2 U2 F2 D2 L' R' U2 L' D2 F2 R U R' B' R' U2 B U B2 D 
69. F2 R U2 B2 L B2 U2 R U2 B2 F U L2 D B' U R2 U F2 L 
70. D' R F B' D R B' D' L' B2 U' F2 B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 U 
71. L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U F2 L2 D U R' F R2 D2 R' U B F2 L B 
72. B R2 B D2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 R2 D R F' L2 U B2 F2 R2 D' U' 
73. R' F2 R' F2 U2 F2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 F L' U R2 U B R F R 
74. R' F' R U' D2 F' U L' F2 L' F2 B2 R' L' B2 R U2 
75. B2 L2 D2 L U2 L' R' U2 F2 R' U F D' B D L2 B' F' L U2 
76. R2 D R2 D B' U F2 B' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L 
77. D L2 U B2 L2 D' B2 D U' R2 U' R' F D' L2 R2 B' F' D L' R' 
78. D2 U2 L' U2 L' B2 R' D2 U2 R' D L F L' F' L R2 F2 D B' 
79. R2 U2 L2 B2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 D' F U L D L' D' L' D' F U 
80. L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 F D L2 R' F R' U' B U' F2 D 
81. F2 D F' R2 U B R' U2 D R' U2 B2 U B2 U B2 D L2 F2 U 
82. D2 B2 U' B2 L2 U L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B R D' U' R F' L' U2 F 
83. L2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 U R2 F2 L' U' F U' B2 U' L' 
84. R' U' F2 R' F2 B' D' F' D' L' F U2 B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F D2 B' 
85. F2 L' D2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R D2 R' B2 F' D2 U R' B L' F R' F L 
86. F' L2 B2 R2 F L2 B' U2 F' D' B' F2 L R D B' R F R2 
87. B' D' L' F' R F D B L' U L2 B' L2 F2 B D2 R2 B' L2 
88. B2 D L' D' L2 U F B2 L2 D' F2 D2 F' U2 B U2 F R2 B' D2 
89. R2 F2 U' L' F2 B R' U' D2 L U R2 B2 L2 U D2 F2 U2 D' B2 
90. U R F' L F' B L' F' B U' D2 L2 B U2 F' L2 F R2 B' U2 
91. B' D L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 D' F' B2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 R2 L D2 R2 
92. F2 D R2 U' R2 D B2 D2 U R' D2 R2 B' U' L D2 L R2 
93. D F2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U' F2 U2 R U2 L' B' F D' B' F2 R U 
94. B2 D' F2 U' R2 U F2 D R2 D2 U' B' D' B' R' U2 F2 U L F D2 
95. L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F' D F' R2 D L2 F2 L R2 B U 
96. B2 L' D' F2 R' L F B2 U' B' U L2 D2 B2 U L2 U L2 U 
97. B U' R' F2 D L' F2 D B' L2 B2 L B2 U2 B2 R' F2 L' B2 R2 
98. D2 B U2 L2 F2 L2 F' L2 R2 B' L2 U F U2 L2 U L U' R' U' F 
99. U2 B2 L' F2 R U2 F2 L' D2 R' U' L' U2 B R' F' D' L R' B 
100. R2 U2 L U2 B2 R D2 U2 L' R U B R2 D L' U' B' R' D' F R

*Pairs*
1. U2 F' U2 F L2 D2 R2 D2 R2 B U2 L' D2 U' L' F2 U' F' D2 B' L2 
2. B R2 F2 L2 F L2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 D B L U' L2 U B' L D 
3. L2 U B2 D U' B2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B' D' B' U2 L' B2 U L2 R2 
4. L' D2 R' F2 R' F D2 B' U F B2 R2 B' L2 D2 L2 F' R2 
5. B2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 R D2 B2 U2 F' U2 L' F' R' F' R 
6. L2 D L2 R2 U' R2 F2 D L2 U B' L B2 D2 B R2 U F D' U2 
7. B' L2 F U2 F L2 F U2 L2 R2 F R' B2 F' R' U2 B' U' F R 
8. D2 B2 R' U2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L F' L2 F L B U' B U2 
9. L2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 D' L F R D' U L' D' R D2 R2 
10. U2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 U' R2 F2 D' L F2 D B' R2 D' R D F2 R 
11. F2 R2 F D2 F R2 U2 R2 B2 R2 B' L U' R B2 L U2 R B' R2 B2 
12. F2 D2 U' F2 U2 L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R B' D R2 F2 U' R2 B D F2

*LS+LL*
1. U' B2 D2 R2 F' D2 R D2 R' F B2 L2 U2 F2 L2 
2. D R2 U2 B2 D' L F2 L' F D' L' D2 B2 D' F' 
3. U2 B' R2 F2 B R' U2 D2 B2 L' B2 L B2 L' D2 R' 
4. U' R2 F2 D2 B2 D' B2 R' B' R B D' F2 R' U2 R' U' 
5. L R U2 L' R' U' F' U B' U B U2 F 
6. U R2 D B2 U B2 U2 L' B L D' R' U' F R' F' 
7. U' B2 U R2 U R2 U' B2 U2 L' B2 R' B R2 B L 
8. R' F2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' F' R U2 F2 U R U' R' 
9. B F' U2 B' F R U' R' F R' F' U R U' 
10. U' F R2 D2 B2 L B' L B' D2 R2 F U2 F2 
11. U2 R2 F2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 B R' D L R B' U' L 
12. U' B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 F2 L' F' D2 B2 R' F R2 F2


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 27, 2014)

TDM said:


> For a pairs scrambler:
> csTimer -> 3x3x3 -> easy cross -> length 0


csTimer -> 3x3x3 -> cross solved


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> csTimer -> 3x3x3 -> cross solved


i knew that

*Cross+1:* 3.65, 2.99, 3.82, 2.79, 3.57, 3.83, 3.72, (4.84), 2.71, 3.38, 3.03, (2.59) = *3.35*
*Pairs:* 7.42, 7.86, 5.26, 6.35, 6.86, 7.73, 6.23, 6.25, 5.39, 6.16, 5.53, 5.36 = *6.33*
*LSLL:* 5.46, 6.52, 5.00, 5.84, 5.87, 4.93, 7.24, 6.18, 6.10, 5.69, 5.13, 7.88 = *5.90*

Time to do Cross+1...
10th scramble is lol, I got 7.60


Spoiler



x' // Inspection
U' M U F2 D2 // Cross (5/5)
R U' R2 U' F R F' // F2L-1+2+EO (7/12)
L U' L' // F2L-3 (3/15)
U2 y' R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L-4 (8/23)
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL (8/31)
l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 [R2 x'] U2 // PLL (10/41)

5.39 TPS.



E: stopped at 90 cross+1 solves. The best Ao12 started on solve 2. I think I just wasted quite a lot of time...


----------



## pipkiksass (Jul 28, 2014)

mark49152 said:


> csTimer -> 3x3x3 -> cross solved



Thanks Mark - is there a way of generating multiple scrambles, or do you just generate, copy and paste, generate?

Anyway, so far 50/100 through cross+1 extravaganza. Will edit this post with final results, but currently avg 5.26, best Ao12 4.67. Seeing as my last two C+1 results were 4.86 and 4.97, this is entirely consistent and shows no progress whatsoever!!! 

Right, done Cross+1:
Round 21 Results:



Spoiler: Cross+1 Average: 4.67



Best 1.90
Worst 9.38
Best 5: 3.68
Best 12: 4.67
Ao100: 5.38
Mean: 5.39



*Pairs Average: 8.49*

*LS+LL Average: 7.86*

I did enter the times for Pairs, LS+LL, but the page timed out and I lost everything. CBA to enter it again, so...

As for cross+1, a .2 second improvement between a normal Ao12 and the best 12 of 100 just shows I'm consistently awful!!!


----------



## TDM (Jul 28, 2014)

pipkiksass said:


> Anyway, so far 50/100 through cross+1 extravaganza. Will edit this post with final results, but currently avg 5.26, best Ao12 4.67. Seeing as my last two C+1 results were 4.86 and 4.97, this is entirely consistent and shows no progress whatsoever!!!


I'm also at 50/100, and I think having the chance to not include worse times is helping, and so is having a lot more Cross+1 practise. My best so far is 3.35, around a second faster than my last two averages.
E: just realised i missed my 3000th post by four posts, oops

E2: scramble 76
R2 D R2 D B' U F2 B' R2 D2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 B2 U2 L 



Spoiler



x2 y' // Inspection
U R' F R' B' R2 U *L2* // Cross (8/8)
*L'* U L2 U' L' // F2L-1 (5-1 = 4/12)
U R U' R' // F2L-2 (4/16)
L' U2 M' B l // F2L-3 (5/21)
U L' U L U' F R U R' F' // VHLS (10/31) (OCLL skip)
U2 R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U' R U R' F' // PLL (15/46)



E3: 83. L2 F2 D2 R' U2 B2 D2 R U2 R' F2 U R2 F2 L' U' F U' B2 U' L' 



Spoiler: 18 move F2L, easy COLL



x2 // Inspection
L' U2 B2 U' F2 // X-cross (5/5)
U y' R U' R' // F2L-2 (4/9) (I stopped the timer here, not sure why)
L' U' L R' U R // F2L-3 (6/15)
y' R U' R' // *F2L-4 (3/18)*
y' L' U R U' L U R' // COLL (7/25)
M2 U M2 U x M2 U2 M2 U2 // EPLL (8/33)


Sub-FMC PB... that would have been so good in a speedsolve.


----------



## RjFx2 (Jul 28, 2014)

*Cross+1: 5.812*
(5.084), (9.101)
Have average but no other times did 40 :/

*Pairs: 10.567*
10.967, 9.965, 10.517, 10.334, 9.401, (7.984), 12.750, 10.817, 9.567, 13.184, (14.067), 8.168

*LS+LL: 10.060*
7.668, 11.184, 10.884, 9.051, (7.151), 10.701, (13.467), 11.884, 8.351, 11.884, 8.601, 10.401

Average Time: 21.156
Best Time: 16.227
Worst Time: 29.602

Maybe I should do this in the afternoon instead of the morning... Need to work on pairs.


----------



## PJKCuber (Jul 29, 2014)

*Cross + 1* : *Average of 12 : 5.92* Sorry, deleted the times while doing pairs
*F2L Pairs : Average: 10.21* 9.83,10.12,8.22,10.92,10.58,12.04,13.22,10.96,9.04,9.78,8.86,10.00
*LS + LL Average of 12 :8.92 (4LLL and 4 PLL's)* 7.23,5.58,8.91,7.64,10.85,13.96,9.32,7.20,9.60,10.83,8.82


----------



## Rocky0701 (Jul 30, 2014)

Cross + 1: ao12: 5.71 ao50:6.17

I will do the other 50 solves OH.


----------



## h2f (Jul 30, 2014)

Round 21

*Cross+1 avg of 12: 7.01*

Time List:
7.21, 5.82, (4.46), 7.47, 6.96, (9.59), 6.94, 8.08, 7.47, 7.56, 7.24, 5.39
*Pairs avg of 12: 11.55*



Spoiler



Time List:
11.71, 11.98, 12.61, (10.04), 11.23, 11.56, 12.65, 10.45, (13.87), 10.42, 11.86, 11.01



*LS + LL avg of 12: 10.62*


Spoiler



Time List:
9.30, 9.20, 9.20, 11.56, 11.92, 12.23, 9.90, 11.57, 11.75, 9.56, (8.14), (14.76)


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 2, 2014)

Round *21*

*Cross + 1:* 5.66 6.67 4.41 6.56 5.08 (7.15) 6.81 3.77 6.99 3.61 (3.40) 4.22 = *5.38*

*Pairs: * 10.97 8.67 (13.02) 10.78 9.58 8.81 8.05 11.39 9.90 9.79 8.99 (7.39) = *9.69*

*LS + LL:* 10.19 10.20 (6.93) 8.33 7.13 7.63 8.40 9.69 8.35 8.76 9.85 (10.36) = * 8.85 *


----------



## mns112 (Aug 3, 2014)

Cross +1 extravaganza ao100 6.39 ao12 4.97


----------



## mark49152 (Aug 19, 2014)

Many apologies to all those who were enjoying this competition. Life is keeping me very busy at the moment, and I have little or no time for cubing or cubing-related things. Realistically that's not going to change for at least a few weeks. It's unlikely I'll have time to continue this competition, but I definitely believe it's worthwhile and will be back to revive it when I have time to devote to it.

If someone wants to stand in, please do. Just post here if you want guidance on scrambles, etc.


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 22, 2014)

I understand you are busy, but could you post next round or tell me how to do it?


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> I understand you are busy, but could you post next round or tell me how to do it?



Go to www.cstimer.net/timer.php

for LS + LL : select 3X3X3 subsets. Then select last slot + last layer
for Cross + 1: select normal 3X3X3 scrambles
for Pairs : use Prisma Puzzle Timer, option F2L training


----------



## PJKCuber (Oct 30, 2014)

*Round 22*
Closing Date: 7th November 2014

Hi all- In Mark's abscence, I'd like to continue. I don't know how to make the graphical chart thingy, so I guess I need help on that.

Scrambles:
*Cross + 1 *
1) F' U D' B' L F L' U2 B2 L' B2 U' D' R2 F2 U D2 F2 U' R2 L2 
2) F B' D F D2 R U2 L F' D F D2 R2 D2 F D2 F' L2 F' R2 U2 
3) R B2 L U2 L' B2 R U2 R D2 R D U2 R' D F' D' U B' D' L 
4) R2 F B2 R' U2 D F B R' D L2 F' R2 F U2 B' R2 F B' R2 L2 
5) U R2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U' L2 F2 D2 B F2 L2 R B2 L U' R2 F 
6) F2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U' R2 B2 D L2 R D B' R U2 L2 F' U' L R 
7) F2 D2 F2 D L2 R2 D R2 D U2 F L2 U' R F2 L B F2 D' L' 
8) R2 D B2 L2 U R2 B2 U' R2 D R2 F' D L' B2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
9) U' B2 R2 B2 U' B2 R2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F' U2 R F U R2 U R2 D' 
10) F2 D2 F2 R2 B2 D' R2 D2 B2 U' B2 R' B L2 R D B2 L D' B2 R2 
11) U L2 D' U' F2 U L2 U L2 R2 D2 B L' D' B U F' D R2 F2 L 
12) B R2 B F2 D2 F' L2 D2 U2 F' U R U' R D' U' B2 D' B 
13) R2 B2 D' R2 D2 R2 U' B2 U L2 F2 L' B' U' B' D2 R' F2 D2 F' L' 
14) D2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D R2 F' R' U2 R F2 R2 D 
15) U D B' D B' L U' F2 D F U2 F' L2 D2 R2 F2 U2 F' D2 
16) U2 L' F2 D2 L' R2 U2 B2 F2 R2 U2 B' U R2 D' B F2 L' B' D' 
17) U2 F2 D2 U2 F U2 B U2 L2 U2 F' R' D R U2 F L U' F' D2 U' 
18) B2 D B2 D B2 L2 B2 D2 B' D' L' U2 R2 U2 R2 F R' U2 
19) R2 B2 U' F2 R2 F2 L2 D' U2 L2 B' U' L R2 D F' L' U F R' 
20) U' L2 D F2 U F2 R2 D' L2 D' U' B L' U B2 L' R' D2 F D' U' 
21) U2 B2 L2 B2 D' B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 D' F L D B2 L D2 R2 U' L2 F' 
22) U2 B' U2 L2 B F U2 F' L2 D2 U' R' D L2 F R B2 L D' 
23) L B2 D B' U2 R' U2 D' L' B2 D2 R2 U F2 B2 U2 R2 U B2 U' 
24) U2 F L2 U2 F2 L2 R2 U2 F' U2 F' D F' D' R2 B2 R' U' F D' 
25) D2 F2 D L2 D2 F2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F' L' R2 B' D' F' U' L B' R 
26) R' B2 R' D2 F L U B' L U2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 D R2 D' L2 D2 
27) B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U' B2 U' B2 U' F2 R' F' R2 D L' U F' R' F' D' 
28) B' U' R' D' L' D2 R' F L' F2 R2 U2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' U2 R2 U2 
29) L2 F2 L2 B' D2 F2 U2 R2 F U2 R2 D R2 B' D2 F' R' D' U B2 R2 
30) B2 U F2 B2 L' B2 R D' R2 F U2 R2 B2 R2 L B2 U2 D2 L2 U2 
31) L B D' L B' L2 U D' B R' U2 D2 R' F2 L' D2 F2 L D2 L2 
32) B2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' F2 U L2 D' F2 L' R2 U L2 R' B R2 U' F R2 
33) B' D2 B' L2 B2 D2 B L2 U2 F2 U2 R U' F2 L' D' B2 R' F L F' 
34) F D2 L B L2 B2 R2 D B R' D2 R' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 
35) U F' D R U L' U' D' R' U R2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F B R2 U2 B' 
36) U R F' U2 B L' B2 D B2 R' F U2 B L2 F2 B' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 
37) B' U L2 F R D F2 R' U' F' D2 L2 F2 B U2 B R2 B' U2 B 
38) F2 R2 F R2 B R2 B2 D2 B' L2 D2 U R' B2 D L F2 L' F' L2 R2 
39) U' B2 R2 U2 R2 D' R2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R B2 F U B F2 D2 L' F' L' 
40) B' R2 F L2 F U2 B' U2 L2 F D2 U R F' U F2 R2 B2 L' B2 R' 
41) U2 B L2 U2 F' L2 R2 B' R2 D2 U2 R' B U R U2 L' D L2 R' F2 
42) R2 U2 R D2 L B2 R U2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' L' B' D B2 L' U 
43) U2 R2 F2 U2 B' D2 B' D2 F L2 B' U' B2 L D' L B2 L' U F U2 
44) D' U2 R2 D L2 U' R2 U L2 R2 B R F' L R D B2 D2 U' B 
45) R2 B' D2 F D2 B' U2 R2 B D2 F' L B U2 R F2 D F2 D F' 
46) U2 F L2 F2 L2 F R2 D2 R2 F R2 U' R' F2 R F U R' B U2 F' 
47) L F2 R' F2 R2 F2 U2 B2 U2 F2 R D' R' D' L' U L' B' L D F 
48) L2 B' R2 U2 F L2 F R2 B2 R2 F' D' U2 F D R D U L' R B' 
49) R2 F2 D F2 U2 L2 U B2 U2 L2 U2 B' R' F2 D L2 U F2 U2 F2 R' 
50) B' D2 B2 F' D2 F D2 L2 F U2 F2 U L D' L2 F' L B' U2 R' F' 

*Pairs*
1. F2 D2 U2 F U2 F' D2 U2 B U' F2 L U2 L2 U2 B' L U2 F 
2. B2 R' D' L F' B2 R' U' F' U2 B2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R F2 B2 L2 U2 
3. F U2 F D2 F D2 B' D2 F' U2 F U L B2 U L D2 F2 R B 
4. R2 D2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 R2 B L2 U2 R D2 F' L2 F' R B U B' 
5. D2 R' D2 R F2 L U2 R D2 U2 F U2 B U' L2 B F L 
6. B2 R2 U B2 D U' B2 F2 U' R2 F U' R D2 B2 U2 R' D2 U' R' 
7. L D2 F2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 D2 U2 F L' U2 F U' L' F D2 U' 
8. U2 R D2 L F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 R' D2 B' U2 F L B2 F L F' U' R' 
9. R2 U L2 B2 U L2 U' F2 L2 U2 F2 L' D' B' R' D' U2 L U2 R' F' 
10. B2 R2 F2 D2 F2 D2 R D2 R' B2 L2 B' R' U' R' B' L B2 U' 
11. U2 B2 R2 D2 U F2 D B2 R2 D R2 F D2 R' D2 F' U' L U2 L 
12. U' B2 L2 D' L2 D F2 U' B2 R2 D' B R U' R U R D' U B2 R' 
13. U2 L2 U2 L2 F' R2 D2 B2 F R2 B U F2 R2 B R' B2 R2 U R F 
14. L2 F2 U2 B2 D F2 U L2 B2 U' L D2 U B' U' R' F2 L B2 R' 
15. D' B' D2 R U' D R B' U' R2 D' R2 L2 D L2 U R2 B2 D' 
16. U2 L U2 R U2 R F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D R U R' B' U2 B' D L' 
17. L U2 F2 D2 F2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 L2 F R' U R' F' D2 R U R 
18. D' L2 B2 U L2 U' B2 U2 F2 D2 R2 B L' B' U' L B D' R U' R 
19. U B D F2 U2 R2 D' L U' D2 F2 B' U2 F R2 L2 F2 L2 B D2 
20. F2 U2 R2 F' D2 B R2 B' R2 D2 F' D' U' F D U R' U' R' U' F2 
21. L' D2 B2 D2 U2 F2 L' B2 L B2 R2 D' F D' U2 R2 U2 R' D2 U R' 
22. D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 B F2 R2 F L2 U' F' D2 R' B2 D2 F' L' B2 F' 
23. U L2 U B2 F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 D B' L' D2 B' R2 U' F2 D2 B D 
24. F2 L F2 U2 L' B2 L D2 L2 R U R B2 L' D' F L2 U2 F2 U 
25. U2 R' B2 F2 L' R2 U2 B2 L' F2 R2 D' B U2 F D R2 D2 U2 R 
26. R B' R2 U' B L' D' B D' L' U2 D2 B2 R U2 R' U2 L2 B2 
27. R2 D2 L D2 L D2 R' U2 R' B2 R U B' U' B' L' U' L2 B' D2 R' 
28. D R' B' U2 B' D2 L' U' D L2 D2 L F2 U2 B2 L F2 L U2 F2 
29. F2 L B U2 L2 F B' L' U D2 B' D2 F' D2 L2 B D2 F U2 R2 
30. F2 D F2 U' L2 D2 U' F2 L2 F2 R2 F R' F' R D B2 R2 D B' R2 
31. L2 B R2 F' U2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 F' D L U L2 D' B2 F R B2 U' 
32. U2 F2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 L2 U L2 F2 L' B' R2 B2 D' B' D' F U' F 
33. L2 R2 B F2 U2 L2 B U2 F' L2 R2 U' F L F L D L2 F U2 B 
34. L' U R F2 B' D R' B' L B' U2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 F R2 D2 F' 
35. L F2 D2 R' F2 U2 L' B2 L2 D2 L' F R U' F' D2 L2 B2 L B2 
36. D B2 U' L2 B2 F2 D' R2 U' R2 B2 L R B R' F2 U2 B2 D' B' D' 
37. F2 U L2 U B2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 B2 L' U2 B' L2 F2 D L' B' U F 
38. B U2 F' U2 F U2 F R2 F' R' F R2 B' U2 F' D B' D' R' 
39. B2 D2 B' D2 L2 F' D2 B U2 F L' D B' U L R2 D2 U L2 B' 
40. L' U' R' L' F2 R' U R2 U' B U2 B' U2 F2 R2 L2 F U2 
41. U2 R2 U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 B2 L2 R' F2 D F L2 B2 L' D' L' U 
42. U L2 B2 U F2 L2 U F2 U B2 L2 R D2 B2 R' U L2 B U' B2 
43. U B2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' L2 B L U' R B2 F' L' D U R B2 
44. L2 F' U2 B' L' D F U' L' B2 U2 R2 F2 D L2 F2 U' L2 U L2 
45. D2 L2 D2 B' R2 D2 B U2 B U2 B D' L2 R' B' R2 F D' F' D' F2 
46. D2 F2 U2 L2 B' R2 D2 U2 B2 D' R2 F U L' U' L B' L U' 
47. U2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 U2 R F2 L' D B F R2 F' R2 D L R2 
48. R2 F2 D' F2 U2 F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 R' D B2 L2 U' R U F2 R' 
49. B2 L' F2 R' B2 F2 L' F2 R' D2 L U' F2 U2 B2 U F L' U2 F2 
50. F U2 R' U2 R D B2 R U D F2 D2 F U2 D2 F' D2 B U2 R2 B2 


*LS + LL*

1. F' U F R U R' U2 F' U F U F' U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' U' F' U F R U R' U F' U2 F R U R'
2. F' U F R U R' U F' U' F U' F' U F R U2 R' U F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F
3. R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U R' U2 R U R' F' U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' U F U2 R U' R' F' U' F U'
4. R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' U' F' U F R U R' F' U2 F U' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F
5. R U R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U2 F U R U R' F' U' F R U R' U2 F' U2 F
6. R U' R' U F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F U'
7. R U R' U R U2 R' U' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F R U R' F' U2 F U' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F
8. R U' R' F' U F U2 R U R' U F' U' F R U R' F' U2 F R U' R' U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U' R'
9. F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U R U R' F' U' F U R U' R' U2 F' U F U2 F' U' F U' F' U F U
10. R U' R' U' F' U F U2 F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U2 R' F' U F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U2
11. U2 F' U F R U' R' U F' U F U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U F R U' R' U F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U2
12. R U2 R' U F' U F R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U F' U F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R U R' F' U2 F
13. U2 F' U F U' R U R' U2 F' U F R U R' F' U F U R U' R' U' R U' R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F
14. R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' U F' U F R U' R' F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U
15. F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U R' U2 R U' R' U2
16. R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U R' F' U' F R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 F' U' F U' F' U' F U R U' R'
17. F' U2 F U F' U F R U2 R' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' F' U F U' F' U F R U' R' U2
18. U2 F' U' F U F' U F U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U2 R' U2 F' U F U' F' U' F
19. F' U2 F R U R' U2 R U R' U F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F U' R U R'
20. U' F' U2 F U' R U' R' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U' R U' R' F' U2 F R U' R' U
21. R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U F U2 F' U F R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 F' U' F R U' R'
22. R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U F' U F U' R U' R' F' U2 F U' F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' U F' U' F
23. F' U F U R U' R' U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U F' U F
24. F' U F U' F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' F' U' F U' R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U' R' F' U' F U
25. R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' F' U F R U R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' F' U F U' R U R' U R U' R'
26. R U R' F' U2 F U F' U' F R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R U R' U' F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U' F U2 R U R'
27. R U2 R' F' U' F U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U F U2 F' U F U' R U' R' F' U F R U' R' F' U F U2
28. R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 F' U F U' F' U' F U F' U' F U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U R'
29. F' U' F R U' R' U' F' U' F R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U2 F U2 R U R' U2
30. U2 R U' R' U' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U R' U F' U2 F R U' R' U' R U' R' F' U' F U' R U R'
31. R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U R' U' F' U2 F U' F' U2 F U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U2 F U F' U' F
32. U' F' U F R U R' U2 F' U2 F U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U2 R' U2 R U R' F' U2 F U'
33. U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F U R U R' U' F' U' F R U R' F' U F R U R' F' U' F R U R' U R U R' U'
34. R U2 R' F' U F U' R U' R' U F' U F U2 F' U' F U' F' U F R U' R' F' U F R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
35. R U2 R' F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' U' F' U' F R U R' U' F' U F R U2 R' U' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F
36. R U2 R' U2 F' U F R U R' F' U F U2 F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F U2 F' U F R U' R' F' U F R U R' F' U' F
37. U F' U' F U' F' U F U2 F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F U' F' U2 F R U' R' F' U2 F U F' U2 F R U' R'
38. F' U F U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U2 R U R' U2 F' U F U2 R U R' F' U' F U2 F' U2 F R U' R'
39. U F' U2 F U' F' U' F U R U2 R' U R U' R' F' U' F R U' R' F' U F U2 F' U2 F R U' R' U'
40. F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' U R U2 R' U' F' U' F U F' U F U F' U F U'
41. R U R' F' U' F U F' U2 F R U' R' F' U' F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U F' U' F
42. R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U' F U2 R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' U2 F' U F R U' R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U' F
43. F' U F R U2 R' F' U2 F U F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F U' R U' R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' F' U2 F R U R' F' U2 F
44. F' U F R U2 R' F' U' F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F R U' R' U2 F' U' F R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F
45. F' U2 F U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' F' U F U2 F' U F R U R' U' R U R' F' U2 F R U2 R' U' R U2 R'
46. U2 F' U' F R U2 R' F' U F R U R' F' U F R U R' U2 F' U2 F R U2 R' F' U2 F R U R' F' U' F R U2 R' U'
47. F' U' F R U2 R' U' R U' R' F' U F R U R' U' R U' R' U' F' U' F U' R U' R' U2 F' U F U
48. U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' F' U' F U2 R U2 R'
49. R U' R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U F' U F U2 F' U' F U' F' U' F U2 F' U' F R U R' U2
50. U F' U' F R U' R' U F' U F U R U' R' F' U2 F U' F' U2 F R U2 R' U2 F' U2 F U F' U' F

I hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 31, 2014)

12 scrambles is enough for me  After not practicing 3X3 for more than a month I think it is time to check if everything is allright

*Round 22*

*Cross + 1:* 5.94 6.06 7.17 6.04 6.72 5.04 (7.33) (3.76) 5.36 4.22 5.20 4.41 = *5.62* // without warm up.. not too shabby 
*Pairs:* 8.76 9.34 (6.81) (12.60) 7.66 9.93 8.48 8.14 9.29 9.02 8.13 9.40 = *8.82*
*LS + LL: *7.44 (6.31) 6.63 6.69 9.17 9.07 8.27 10.04 7.93 (11.28) 9.11 9.39 =*8.37*


----------



## PJKCuber (Nov 1, 2014)

MarcelP said:


> LS + LL: ehhh wrong type of scrambles..



Fixed


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 1, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Fixed



Thanks.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 2, 2014)

Hey PJK, great that you have revived this! Do you have Excel? That's the easiest way to arrange the results. The method is pretty obvious - divide the pairs result by 4 to get the time for a single pair, then subtract that from cross+1 to get the cross time, and from LS+LL to get the LL time.



MarcelP said:


> Go to www.cstimer.net/timer.php
> for LS + LL : select 3X3X3 subsets. Then select last slot + last layer
> for Cross + 1: select normal 3X3X3 scrambles
> for Pairs : use Prisma Puzzle Timer, option F2L training


I used csTimer for the pairs scrambles too. Go to csTimer -> 3x3x3 -> cross solved


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 25, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> great that you have revived this...



Still catching up with the forum, Mark... any chance you fancy reviving this competition???

#necrothread


----------



## mark49152 (Oct 25, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> Mark... any chance you fancy reviving this competition??


Sorry, I have a lot of other things on my plate and I don't think I would be a reliable host. It would be great to see it revived though. Maybe you could do it?


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 25, 2016)

Right, I'm resurrecting this fantastic necrothread for my own practice purposes. 

The premise is that, rather than grinding out solves, this competition helps to illustrate your areas of weakness and gives you a competitive stimulus to improve on them. 

For each step, feel free to use WCA inspection rules. If more rules are needed further down the line, we can arbitrate later.

If anyone else wants to join in, I'll gladly do the stats. If not, I'll just merrily continue on my own!

*Round 23* 

Closing date *Monday 31st October*

Cross + 1

1. F U2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B' D' L D F2 R B D' U L D' 
2. L D2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 U' L2 B' F' U L B' F2 
3. F2 R U2 F' D' L' F B R' L2 B2 R2 U D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U D2 B 
4. U L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 F D2 R2 U L B' F' L2 R U' L U2 
5. R' D2 L2 F' U F2 R' D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2 
6. R' B2 R B2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 B R2 D R2 F' R2 F2 L' F U' 
7. B2 D2 F R2 F U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 L B2 D L' D2 F L R F D2 
8. L U' R L' B2 R2 U' F B' D F U2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 L2 
9. D' L' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F R' D B D U R B' 
10. R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 F' R' U B R U L F D2 U 
11. U D F2 R' F B' D R F' U2 L U2 B2 R U2 R D2 R D2 R 
12. D' R' B2 L2 D' R2 B' D' R U' F L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 U2 

Pairs

1. B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 D' R B2 U' L U2 R' D' B' R' 
2. R' L' U' L' F R U2 F' L F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' B2 
3. L' B R2 F D' R' D R' U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 F R2 F' L' 
4. L' U' F' L2 U2 L F' L R2 F2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 L' 
5. L2 F2 R B2 U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R F R D2 F' R2 B' U' R' B' 
6. U2 R' U2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R' B2 L D' B F' D L2 F' R2 U2 
7. F' B2 L2 R' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 D' B' U2 L2 B R F D2 B 
8. L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 L B2 F R D2 F' D' F R' D2 
9. U' B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' B L R2 D2 B' U B F2 
10. U' R' U' R' L2 U' D2 R U B' U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F R2 B 
11. R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F D2 U2 L' D' L' B' D2 L2 B' D2 F2 
12. B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R U L2 B' L' U' L' U B2 U2 

LS+LL (n.b. scramble with cross colour on D)

1. F' U2 L2 B' U2 F U' B U B' F' U' B L2 F 
2. F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' U' B U' B' R F2 R2 
3. R' B' D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F D R2 B L2 R2 B2 R F' 
4. U2 F' U F R2 U' L' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L 
5. L U2 L' U2 F2 L F2 U R U2 R' U F' U' L' F 
6. R U' L F R' F D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U' 
7. L' F L2 B' U2 B L R' F2 L2 R2 U' R' 
8. U R2 D2 U B2 U2 B' U L B L' U B2 D2 R2 
9. U' R U2 B' R' F' R2 B R2 F' U2 F2 U' 
10. F2 R U2 L' R' U L F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R 
11. B U2 B' R2 F R2 F L F L2 U L U F 
12. R B U D2 F' L' F' L F2 U2 D2 F' B' U2 F 

Enjoy!


----------



## pipkiksass (Oct 26, 2016)

*Round 23*

Cross + 1

Average: 6.20 (σ = 0.74)



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 6.33 F U2 L2 U2 B L2 R2 B' U2 B' D' L D F2 R B D' U L D'
2. 6.79 L D2 F2 R2 F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F' L2 U' L2 B' F' U L B' F2
3. 5.27 F2 R U2 F' D' L' F B R' L2 B2 R2 U D2 B2 U' F2 R2 U D2 B
4. 4.83 U L2 D2 U2 B2 D2 B D2 U2 F D2 R2 U L B' F' L2 R U' L U2
5. 7.71 R' D2 L2 F' U F2 R' D F2 D' L2 D' F2 L2 U' B2 U2
6. 6.56 R' B2 R B2 R' U2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 B R2 D R2 F' R2 F2 L' F U'
7. 5.46 B2 D2 F R2 F U2 B D2 B2 U2 R2 L B2 D L' D2 F L R F D2
8. 6.89 L U' R L' B2 R2 U' F B' D F U2 D2 R2 D2 F D2 R2 L2
9. 6.57 D' L' F2 L2 F2 L' B2 R' F2 U2 R2 F R' D B D U R B'
10. 6.45 R2 D2 B2 U' B2 D' L2 U L2 U2 L2 F' R' U B R U L F D2 U
11. 6.86 U D F2 R' F B' D R F' U2 L U2 B2 R U2 R D2 R D2 R
12. 4.09 D' R' B2 L2 D' R2 B' D' R U' F L2 F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 F L2 U2



Pairs

Average: 8.46 (σ = 1.22)



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 7.47 B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 B' D2 F U2 D' R B2 U' L U2 R' D' B' R'
2. 9.61 R' L' U' L' F R U2 F' L F2 U2 B2 R2 D' B2 U' F2 B2 D' B2
3. 9.85 L' B R2 F D' R' D R' U2 F R2 F' L2 B D2 F R2 F' L'
4. 9.38 L' U' F' L2 U2 L F' L R2 F2 B' U2 L2 F' R2 B' U2 D2 L'
5. 10.18 L2 F2 R B2 U2 L' B2 L D2 B2 R F R D2 F' R2 B' U' R' B'
6. 8.27 U2 R' U2 R' B2 R D2 F2 R' B2 L D' B F' D L2 F' R2 U2
7. 6.81 F' B2 L2 R' U2 L R2 F2 L2 B2 R' F2 D' B' U2 L2 B R F D2 B
8. 8.21 L2 U2 B2 R2 D L2 R2 D R2 D2 L B2 F R D2 F' D' F R' D2
9. 6.91 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 D2 F2 R2 F2 L' B L R2 D2 B' U B F2
10. 10.18 U' R' U' R' L2 U' D2 R U B' U2 D2 B2 R2 D2 B U2 F R2 B
11. 6.93 R2 B' D2 B' R2 D2 B' D2 F D2 U2 L' D' L' B' D2 L2 B' D2 F2
12. 7.78 B2 R' D2 L2 D2 U2 L F2 L' F2 R U L2 B' L' U' L' U B2 U2



LS+LL (n.b. scramble with cross colour on D)

Average: 7.38 (σ = 0.58)



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 6.91 F' U2 L2 B' U2 F U' B U B' F' U' B L2 F
2. 6.99 F U2 F2 U2 F' U2 R2 F2 R' U' B U' B' R F2 R2
3. 6.54 R' B' D2 B' R2 U2 B' R2 F D R2 B L2 R2 B2 R F'
4. 6.95 U2 F' U F R2 U' L' R2 D' R2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L
5. 7.51 R U' L F R' F D2 B2 R' F2 L' F2 R2 D2 F2 R' U'
6. 8.41 L' F L2 B' U2 B L R' F2 L2 R2 U' R'
7. 6.18 U R2 D2 U B2 U2 B' U L B L' U B2 D2 R2
8. 9.08 U' R U2 B' R' F' R2 B R2 F' U2 F2 U'
9. 7.20 F2 R U2 L' R' U L F2 U2 R' U' F2 U R
10. 8.17 B U2 B' R2 F R2 F L F L2 U L U F
11. 7.60 R B U D2 F' L' F' L F2 U2 D2 F' B' U2 F
12. 7.50



Interestingly my cross is about a second slower than it was 2 1/2 years ago, but the other stages haven't slowed down significantly. PRACTICE CROSS!!!!!!!


----------



## CJK (Oct 26, 2016)

*Round 23
*
Cross+1
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
avg of 12: 3.84



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 3.97 U2 L2 D' B2 D R2 B2 D2 F2 D' L2 F' D2 L' D F2 D' R' F' D' B'
2. 5.83 D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 F' D2 L2 D R' F' D2 B D' B2 D' U F
3. 4.42 R F2 R' U B' R F D2 R F2 U2 F2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F R2 U2
4. 3.22 B' R L' B2 U2 F' B U L U2 F L2 D2 B R2 L2 F B L2 B
5. 4.78 F U2 D' L F D' B U' L B' R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 L2 D2 F2
6. 3.21 U' B2 D2 B2 D B2 U' F2 D' U' B2 F D L' U2 R D2 L2 R' D U2
7. 3.01 D2 U2 R2 B U2 B' L2 B2 R2 B U R' D B' U L' R F D B
8. 3.97 U' F2 D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 B2 U2 L' F R2 D' R' B' U B R2 U
9. (6.31) B2 U L2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 B' D U' F U R B2 F R B
10. 3.19 R' U2 L2 F' D2 B' L2 B R2 B' D2 U' R' U B' D B2 F D2 L'
11. 2.78 D' L U2 F U D' F2 B R' F U2 F D2 B' R2 B R2 D2 B2 U2 D'
12. (1.77) F' B2 D2 L' D R' L2 D' L' R2 D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 D2 B' L2 D2



Pairs:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
avg of 12: 5.05



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.84 R2 B2 D2 L2 D2 F D2 F2 U2 L F D' L' D F' L B' D2
2. 3.93 U' D2 L2 D2 R' U' D2 F2 B R F B2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F R2 D2 B2
3. 4.83 B D F2 L D2 B' L D2 R' U R2 L2 D2 R2 D L2 B2 U F2 D
4. (3.92) R' F2 R L2 B U' R2 B R F2 U' L2 F2 U D R2 U L2 U' L2
5. 4.67 F U2 B D2 F2 L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 F L B' D2 L2 B U F2 U2 F2
6. 4.16 D L2 D2 R2 U R2 D F2 U2 R2 U' F' L' B' R2 D U' R2 D2 U' F2
7. (7.40) D2 L2 B2 U L2 R2 D L2 D' F2 R2 B D B' D' L2 D' L' D2 B2 U2
8. 5.25 D' F R' U' B R' D2 L' D' R2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 U F2 U' L2 R'
9. 5.48 R2 B2 U' F2 R2 D B2 D R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L2 F U' L' D R U' R2
10. 6.29 F2 U2 F2 D' U2 R2 U' B2 U R2 B2 L D2 U2 L2 R' B' U' R2 U2 F
11. 6.17 F2 D2 L D2 F2 R F2 U2 L' F2 L' U' B' D' B D F R' U R' D2
12. 4.83 D2 F' D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R D L R2 U' R B U2 F D'



LS+LL:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-10-26
avg of 12: 5.47



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.29 R2 D2 U2 B2 L2 R' D2 L D2 B2 D2 F L' D2 L D R2 B' F' R
2. 5.34 D F' R2 D2 B L2 R2 B L2 B2 D2 F' U' L' F' R B' D2 L F2 D
3. 5.37 B' D' B' L' B L' F2 D' L' D L2 F2 L2 F' L2 F' L2 D2 F' B' R2
4. 5.22 D' L2 U B2 R D L' B' R' F D L2 U' B2 U F2 U' F2 D2 B2
5. 4.59 B L U' R' F U' L F L U2 L B2 U2 L' D2 L B2 U
6. (7.68) B R2 D2 B2 D' L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 U B D2 B D' L U R2 B D
7. 5.68 B2 D R2 D B2 D' L2 U' B2 F' U L B' D B L2 R B' R'
8. 6.38 L U' R2 D2 U' L2 U L2 R2 U B' D L B R2 F R' B' L D2
9. 5.53 B R2 D2 F2 L' B D R' F2 L' F2 D B2 R2 B2 L2 D F2 U' R2 U2
10. 5.35 U L' D' R' F' U' B D F L' F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 F2 R2 U2
11. 6.88 U B2 U' F2 D U F2 U2 B2 U2 R U L' F' U2 R' B' U' B2 D'
12. (3.89) L' D B' U R D R D R U2 L2 B D2 L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 F2


----------



## Shaky Hands (Oct 26, 2016)

My humble attempt (actually the first time I've picked up a 3x3 for a few days now):

1. Cross+1 Ao12: *7.42*
11.83, 6.70, 7.87, 6.42, 6.25, 4.83, 6.73, 9.89, (DNF,) 7.84, 5.87, (4.50)

2. Pairs Ao12: *12.67*
12.98, (8.61,) (16.77,) 13.13, 13.14, 10.95, 11.93, 11.51, 16.38, 10.53, 14.62, 11.54

3. LS+LL Ao12: *10.32*
7.68, 7.95, (DNF,) 11.12, 7.99, 12.34, 14.28, 9.83, 10.69, 11.42, 9.92, (6.80)

Totals:
Cross ((Cross+1) - (Pairs/4)) = 4.25 (17.66%)
Pairs = 12.67 (52.64%)
LL ((LS+LL) - (Pairs/4)) = 7.15 (29.70%)
Cube = *24.07*

First DNF was a corner twist during the first pair. Second DNF was a 3-cubie pop.

Thanks for running this.


----------



## kbrune (Oct 31, 2016)

Round 23

Cross + 1
Ave: 5.41

5.53, 4.65, 4.56, 8.16, 6.11, 4.62, 6.72, 4.77, 6.34, 5.45, 4.10, 5.33

Pairs
Ave: 10.88

13.38, 10.09, 11.62, 10.34, 14.17, 10.55, 8.12, 8.93, 6.99, 9.08, 12.52, 13.75

LS+LL
ave: 8.50

8.50, 8.30, 7.66, 8.46, 8.21, 9.27, 8.21, 9.21, 9.70, 8.17, 8.98, 6.25

First time I've tried this. Looking forward to the extra info Into my solves


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 1, 2016)

*Round 23 Results*

Thanks for all who decided to take part. I'd recommend that everyone takes a look at Speedpicker's ancient solve analysis thread for CFOP users, as it forms the basis for this competition.

It's totally arbitrary to pit a 13 second solver against a 26 second solver, so I've had a play with statistics (whoop whoop) to see what kind of results yield the most meaningful... er... results?! Please let me know what you think. I know everyone REALLY wants to see their own solves analysed, so I'll indulge you all with a little personalised analysis as well.

This will be a double-post, as I want to keep the lengthy results post and the equally lengthy scrambles post separate. Hope this doesn't fry anyone's brains. 

In order to get any kind of meaningful analysis, I've had to extrapolate peoples' solve times. I've done this by adding cross+1, LS+LL and 1/2 your pairs time to give a rough total solve, then multiplying this by 1.2 to allow for recog. For me, this still gives a very generous (and low) overall solve time, so next week I'll be asking for people to post their current global average for analysis.

So here's the overall results:





(If anyone has a suggestion about how to insert this image better, please let me know!)

So what does this mean? You can see your extrapolated solve time on the far right. For each stage I've shown your average; how this relates as a % of your extrapolated solve time; and the variance (in seconds) between this and the idealised %. Red is bad, green is good. 

@kbrune, you won Cross+1 hands down. @Shaky Hands, your LS+LL is WAY ahead of the rest of your solve. @CJK, you win pairs this week! Looks like we all need to REALLY work on Cross + 1, but we mostly rock at pairs and LL. Good job folks!

Please let me know what you think of the above. Happy to look back at what was done with results previously, or take suggestions for what you folks want to see.

Also, I'm considering adding a round of just 12 solves to take a baseline average of how you're doing for the week, as an alternative to people posting their global average, which is something of an abstract and arbitrary concept.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 1, 2016)

*Round 24*

Closing date *Monday 7th November*

Cross + 1

1. F' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B' D2 F' U' L2 B' R2 U' 
2. L2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 L F' R2 U F2 D U' B D' 
3. D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B' U2 R D L' D' L2 D2 U L 
4. F2 D' L2 D' B2 L' U F L D F2 D B2 L2 U' D2 R2 U2 
5. F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D' R' U L' B F' U L D2 R B2 R2 
6. R' U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L' F' R' U' R D U' F L2 
7. F2 D2 B' F2 D2 B' R2 B D2 L2 U2 R D' L' R' B' F' R' D' R U' 
8. F' L2 D2 U2 L D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' B' D F' D' L2 B' L D2 
9. F D R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F U2 B R' D F U2 B 
10. D' U' L2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R' D F2 R B F' R' D' R B 
11. F2 L2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B L' U F' D2 R B' F2 U R2 
12. B2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 D L R' B' L2 D R B2 D' 

Pairs (n.b. scramble with cross colour on D)

1. U R' F' R2 D' F2 L B2 U2 B' R2 D R2 L2 U B2 D L2 U F2 U 
2. D' F' R2 L2 D2 B U' L F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U R 
3. B D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B F R' B U' R' B D2 R' U2 R 
4. D U2 F D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D F' L D R2 B2 U F D' 
5. R U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U F' U F2 U' L' D2 U' F U 
6. D L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U B' D L2 U F' U R U' R' U' 
7. F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 L B2 F' L D F R D' B2 
8. L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 R D R' F2 D' F' R U F' 
9. F R2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 L' F2 U2 L2 U' L U' B' U' 
10. F' R' U' F R B2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L F' 
11. B' D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F' D R' B2 D' R' F' 
12. R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B F L2 D2 L' D' R2 B2 F' R F2 U' L 

LS+LL (n.b. scramble with cross colour on D)

1. F2 U2 F U2 L' U' L R' D' F D R F 
2. F B' U' B U' F L2 F2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' U' 
3. F' U F2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L' B' L B' R2 D2 F' 
4. U B' R B U' B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 B2 
5. R L' B2 R D B D' F D2 B L2 U2 B L2 D2 B' L 
6. D' L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B L D' L R F L' R 
7. U2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 F' U' R B U2 B' U R' U 
8. F R' F' R F' U' F' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U 
9. L' D2 R B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 U' B U L B2 R B R2 
10. B2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U B U' L2 U2 L2 U' B' R' 
11. U2 L2 B D2 L2 F L2 R F' R' D' F D' L2 B' 
12. R2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 B F2 U B' U R' F' U2 R2 U' 

Enjoy!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 1, 2016)

@pipkiksass - thanks for running this and for the analysis.

Here's this week's attempt from me:

*Cross+1 Ao12: 6.99*
7.47, 7.93, (4.22,) 6.82, (10.01,) 6.78, 7.69, 5.99, 6.97, 6.30, 6.59, 7.32

*Pairs Ao12: 13.31*
12.71, 11.72, 14.13, 13.02, (10.65,) 13.65, 15.78, 12.72, (18.96,) 14.58, 11.44, 13.33

*LS+LL Ao12: 9.52*
10.46, 9.33, 7.65, 10.43, 8.24, (12.64,) 9.56, 9.28, 9.55, 10.70, (7.05,) 9.99

*Totals*
mark49152 method: 23.16
pipkiksass method: 27.79

My most recent Ao100: 25.64

I redid a few solves where I got pops as my current cube is on its last legs and providing a DNF average for one of these substeps doesn't accomplish anything.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 1, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> *Totals*
> mark49152 method: 23.16
> pipkiksass method: 27.79



My method gives 23.17, remember to halve your pairs time, or you're doing 6 F2L pairs! [emoji6] 

I still think it's a bit generous, mine also gives a couple of seconds less than my normal averages. Maybe x1.3 or even 1.4???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 1, 2016)

@pipkiksass - I included the 1.2 modifier on top of the 23 time and that leads to the 27 time.

(6.99 + (13.31/2) + 9.52) * 1.2.

For me the modifier would be about 1.1 to get to my Ao100.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 1, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> @pipkiksass - I included the 1.2 modifier on top of the 23 time and that leads to the 27 time.
> 
> (6.99 + (13.31/2) + 9.52) * 1.2.
> 
> For me the modifier would be about 1.1 to get to my Ao100.


Sorry, you're right, my bad! 

Hmm... There must be a clever way of converting these split solve times with 3 lots of inspection into an actual solve time. All you're losing really is OLL recognition, I guess?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 1, 2016)

*Cross + 1: 5.68 (σ = 0.99)*



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.58 F' L2 D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L' B2 R U2 B' D2 F' U' L2 B' R2 U'
2. 4.72 L2 U2 B2 D B2 U L2 U' B2 U' F2 L F' R2 U F2 D U' B D'
3. 4.11 D2 F2 D L2 D B2 D' L2 U F2 U2 B' U2 R D L' D' L2 D2 U L
4. 5.68 F2 D' L2 D' B2 L' U F L D F2 D B2 L2 U' D2 R2 U2
5. 7.05 F2 L2 U2 F2 L2 U L2 F2 D' R' U L' B F' U L D2 R B2 R2
6. 4.95 R' U2 B D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L' F' R' U' R D U' F L2
7. 7.22 F2 D2 B' F2 D2 B' R2 B D2 L2 U2 R D' L' R' B' F' R' D' R U'
8. 5.05 F' L2 D2 U2 L D2 L D2 U2 F2 R' B' D F' D' L2 B' L D2
9. 5.27 F D R2 B2 D' L2 D2 L2 B2 U' F2 D2 F U2 B R' D F U2 B
10. 6.84 D' U' L2 R2 U R2 F2 U' F2 D' F2 R' D F2 R B F' R' D' R B
11. 9.27 F2 L2 R2 D R2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 U2 B L' U F' D2 R B' F2 U R2
12. 5.36 B2 R U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 D2 R F2 L2 D L R' B' L2 D R B2 D'



*Pairs: 9.60 (σ = 0.98)*



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 8.39 U R' F' R2 D' F2 L B2 U2 B' R2 D R2 L2 U B2 D L2 U F2 U
2. 9.14 D' F' R2 L2 D2 B U' L F2 R2 U L2 U2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U R
3. 9.08 B D2 L2 U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 B F R' B U' R' B D2 R' U2 R
4. 11.77 D U2 F D2 F U2 L2 U2 B' R2 F R2 D F' L D R2 B2 U F D'
5. 8.32 R U L2 B2 U2 F2 D F2 D R2 B2 U F' U F2 U' L' D2 U' F U
6. 9.97 D L2 U R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B2 U B' D L2 U F' U R U' R' U'
7. 9.46 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 R2 B2 F2 U L2 F2 L B2 F' L D F R D' B2
8. 10.08 L2 D' R2 D B2 D' B2 U' B2 R D R' F2 D' F' R U F'
9. 9.32 F R2 F D2 B2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' R2 L' F2 U2 L2 U' L U' B' U'
10. 12.36 F' R' U' F R B2 U2 B D2 R2 F2 U2 R' B2 D2 L U2 L F'
11. 10.17 B' D' F2 U F2 R2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' B F' D R' B2 D' R' F'
12. 8.53 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 F' L2 B F L2 D2 L' D' R2 B2 F' R F2 U' L



*LS+LL: 8.43 (σ = 0.92)*



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 8.96 F2 U2 F U2 L' U' L R' D' F D R F 
2. 7.93 F B' U' B U' F L2 F2 B D2 F' D2 L2 B' U' 
3. 8.47 F' U F2 D2 R2 F2 D B2 D' F2 L' B' L B' R2 D2 F' 
4. 7.09 U B' R B U' B2 D2 L' F2 L D2 B2 
5. 8.74 R L' B2 R D B D' F D2 B L2 U2 B L2 D2 B' L 
6. 8.64 D' L2 D R2 D' F2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' B L D' L R F L' R 
7. 6.81 U2 B U2 B' R2 F R2 F' U' R B U2 B' U R' U 
8. 9.85 F R' F' R F' U' F' R2 U2 F2 U F2 U R2 F2 U 
9. 9.87 L' D2 R B2 R' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' B2 U' B U L B2 R B R2 
10. 6.59 B2 L' F2 L' B2 R2 F2 R' U B U' L2 U2 L2 U' B' R' 
11. 8.63 U2 L2 B D2 L2 F L2 R F' R' D' F D' L2 B' 
12. 9.12 R2 F' U2 F' R2 F U2 B F2 U B' U R' F' U2 R2 U'


----------



## CJK (Nov 1, 2016)

*Round 24*

overall Avg (Ao100): 12.86

Cross+1:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-1
avg of 12: 3.96



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 3.37 R' L' B' U' R F2 B D L' D' R2 F2 D' L2 U2 R2 F2 U B2 U
2. 4.65 R' B2 U2 F U2 F2 R2 B' L2 D2 F2 L2 D L D U' R F L' D2 L2
3. 4.34 F2 R' B2 L2 F2 R B2 U2 F2 R F L U' L U' R' D L2 D2
4. 3.50 R' B2 D2 L U2 L' R2 D2 F2 R U2 B' L' U' L R2 B L' D F
5. 3.24 L2 B R2 F L2 B R2 F' R2 F D2 U B' R' B2 F L' D L D' R
6. 3.83 F' R2 U R2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U' F2 D2 F D2 L' D' R2 B F' U
7. (5.83) D2 L2 B2 D U B2 R2 U B2 U' F2 R U2 F U R2 F2 R' B' F2 U
8. (2.30) F2 R2 D' L2 F2 U' L2 R2 F2 R2 F R B' F D2 U L R' D' R2 F
9. 4.83 U B' D' L2 D F' D' F' L' D B2 R2 D' F2 R2 U2 F2 U' L2 U2
10. 4.79 L2 U2 R U B L F2 U R2 F L2 U R2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2
11. 3.41 U L2 R2 U2 B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 L' D U2 F R2 B D' L B D
12. 3.62 D' R2 F' L2 R2 F2 U2 B R2 U2 L2 B D' F2 L' F' U R' U2 R' B



Pairs:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-1
avg of 12: 6.17



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 5.38 B F2 L2 F U2 F D2 U2 R2 D2 B' U' F D' U2 F2 R' U' L B' F
2. 6.39 F2 D2 L2 B' L2 F' L2 U2 F R' B R2 F2 R U' R F D' U
3. 7.94 D' R2 B2 L2 B2 U2 R2 D' F2 U' F2 R' U B2 L2 F U L D' R' F'
4. (8.75) B D' R2 F' R U2 L2 D' L' U' F2 D2 L2 D R2 D R2 D L2 D' R
5. 6.34 L2 F2 L2 U' R2 D L2 R2 F2 U' B2 L' F D B U' B2 U' B' D2 F2
6. 5.66 D' F U' R' U R' B L' F' U L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R B2 U2 F2 B2 L'
7. 6.44 D' L F2 R F2 R' B2 F2 L' U2 B2 F' D' U2 L R2 F R F D2
8. (5.23) L2 U L2 R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 R2 D2 F U' B' D' B2 F2 L F' R2 U'
9. 6.20 R' B2 L' D2 L D2 R' U2 L' D2 L' D' B' D2 L' R' U R2 F2 R' B'
10. 6.32 L2 D2 B2 D' R2 D F2 R2 D B2 U' B' R' B' L2 R2 F' D' B' D2 L'
11. 5.48 U2 F2 U' B' R2 U F L' B' U2 B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2
12. 5.51 R2 B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' D' B L' D2 L2 F L R' U' L2



LS+LL:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-1
avg of 12: 5.58



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 5.79 F' L2 U2 L' D2 R U2 B2 L' F2 D2 U F' R' F2 U2 B2 F' R'
2. 5.49 D' B2 D2 R D2 L B2 R2 B2 R U2 R' D' B' U' F' R B2 D' R2 B'
3. 6.01 D L2 F D2 B L2 B' L2 F' D2 U2 R2 L' D' F L2 D B D B2 R
4. 5.16 D F2 U2 B2 D F2 R2 U F2 U2 B2 L U R' F D F' L' F' U' R'
5. 6.71 D2 R2 F' D2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 U2 F2 L' D L2 R' U' B F2 L2 R F'
6. 4.61 R2 D L2 F2 U2 F2 R2 F2 U2 R2 D2 R B' L' B2 F' L' U' L' D L2
7. 4.93 D' F2 D' L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D B2 F' U2 R2 D2 R' F' L2 B F
8. 5.12 F' U2 B U' R U2 D' B' L' F' L2 B2 R2 D' L2 D' F2 R2 F2
9. 6.31 R2 B D2 R2 F R2 B R2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 R U' B' F2 L' F D2
10. 5.69 L2 D' R2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 F2 R' D' F U' F' L D' R' D2 R'
11. (4.25) B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U F2 L2 R2 D L' B2 U L' U F2 R' U2 B
12. (6.99) B L2 U' R2 B2 L2 D2 U' R2 D F2 U L U B' F' R D' F' D2 B


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 1, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> Hmm... There must be a clever way of converting these split solve times with 3 lots of inspection into an actual solve time. All you're losing really is OLL recognition, I guess??


OLL recognition is included in LS+LL. All recognition steps are included in these three measures.

I think generally the steps seem to be a little faster when done individually, just because of focus. Not sure how you can account for that, or whether it's worth doing so. The point of the exercise is to compare splits, and it doesn't really matter whether the theoretical predicted solve time is accurate.

BTW, nice that you have revived this, good job. I would join in but I do very little 3x3 these days and any time I do get is spent on practice for UKC.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 2, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> OLL recognition is included in LS+LL. All recognition steps are included in these three measures.


Seriously. D'oh! It's nice sometimes to have the obvious pointed out to you!

I guess the reduction in times comes from the fact that, by excluding 1/2 of the pairs time, you're allowing for extra inspection between F2L 1+2 and F2L 3+4?

@Shaky Hands, you're probably right - x1.1 is perhaps much closer. I think, last week, my pairs and LS+LL times were exceptional (for me), and perhaps skewed the results. But, as @mark49152 says, it's all fairly arbitrary anyway, as we're looking at personal splits. I'm happy to go with consensus - to round up to x1.1 or just use the 'condensed' times from the comp.


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 2, 2016)

I'd just go with the condensed times personally. Will make me feel better about myself.


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 2, 2016)

Round *24*
*Cross + 1*: 4.36 5.57 4.57 4.25 4.16 3.72 4.51 4.86 (3.13) (6.61) 4.53 4.29 =* 4.48* // I thought I would be sub 4 easily. Man, this was tough
*Pairs:* (10.00) 8.48 7.29 6.65 8.82 6.89 (6.60) 8.43 9.21 8.46 9.74 6.62 = *8.06* // That sounds about right
*LS+LL:* 6.92 7.81 7.88 7.44 (5.19) 6.81 6.83 (8.05) 7.74 7.62 5.74 6.93 = *7.17* // Sweet


----------



## kbrune (Nov 3, 2016)

Wow the analysis post was awesome @pipkiksass ! Thanks for putting the effort into that! Really cool.

The extrapolated average that you came to for me was very close. Within 0.5 seconds at least. Although I haven't done an ao100 in a couple years. 

Regardless, love this thread and I'll be taking part as long as it's alive.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 3, 2016)

kbrune said:


> Wow the analysis post was awesome @pipkiksass ! Thanks for putting the effort into that! Really cool.


My pleasure, love a bit of analysis! 



kbrune said:


> The extrapolated average that you came to for me was very close. Within 0.5 seconds at least.


Jury's out on this one. For me it's around x1.2, for others apparently x1.1 is closer. I'll look at everything at the end of this round, and possibly publish x1.1 and 'raw' for comparison. As Mark mentioned, it's pretty much a moot point, as we're looking at it as a proportion of your own solve anyway, but it's interesting (IMHO) to see how many seconds you need to reduce e.g. your cross time by as a portion of a real solve, rather than an abstract amount of time...


----------



## kbrune (Nov 3, 2016)

Round 24

Cross+1
Ave: 5.99

6.50, 11.57, 4.16, 5.19, 7.08, 8.11, 6.79, 4.37, 4.95, 4.72, 4.93, 7.30

Pairs
Ave: 10.54

10.55, 9.07, 10.42, 9.55, 8.73, 11.04, 11.56, 10.98, 12.14, 12.64, 9.84, 10.28

LS+LL
Ave: 8.21

9.80, 7.15, 6.46, 8.69, 7.14, 7.17, 7.96, 10.56, 7.90, 8.27, 8.20, 9.86


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 8, 2016)

Round 24 results:







@MarcelP wins Cross + 1, narrowly pipping @CJK , and the rest of us were MILES behind once again. @CJK, you totally bossed pairs for a second week. @Shaky Hands, another fantastic week on the LL. 

I'm not sure how to chart progress. I've had a play with a few charts, but they're mostly meaningless. Any requests from anyone? It would be nice to show progress against previous weeks towards the ideal splits...


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 8, 2016)

*Round 25

Cross + 1:
*
1. L F2 U2 F2 U B' R F' D L' U' R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U' 
2. B D2 L2 D' R' B2 U L B2 U' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F' 
3. B R F' D' L U D' R' U' R L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D' 
4. B' R2 D B' L F2 B2 L' F' R D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U D 
5. U R U B2 R' U2 B2 R' F' L' U D F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2 
6. F B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 D' U L' U 
7. D2 R U D L U' F D2 B R' B2 L' F2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 F' 
8. F U R2 B2 L D2 B' D' R' B' R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2 
9. U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B' R' U L U2 R' D B R' D2 
10. F D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' L2 B2 F2 L' U' 
11. R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' B' U2 F' R B' L' D B F2 U' 
12. D2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D' B2 L' R2 B L' R2 F' U 

*Pairs (N.B. scramble with cross colour on D): 
*
1. B2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 U' L' F2 R D F' L2 U' B F2 
2. B' U F2 L2 B2 D' R' D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F 
3. F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' U2 R D B' F2 D' U R' F 
4. D B' D2 R2 B F2 D2 B' R2 D2 U' R' U2 L R' U' L' R2 D' 
5. B L2 B' U R2 L' D L2 F' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2 
6. F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R D2 L U2 F2 U' F' D' B2 F' L' U2 L2 D 
7. D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B R D' B' D' L' U2 R' U F L' 
8. U2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U F' D' L R D U' R D L R' 
9. D B2 R2 D R2 U B2 D2 R2 U L2 R' U B' F' R B R F U 
10. F2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R B2 R' B' U B L2 
11. F L2 B R2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 L' D2 R' D U B R D' R2 D2 
12. B L B U2 D' B R' B F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 U2 L2 
*
LS+LL (N.B. scramble with cross colour on D):
*
1. U2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 R B L2 B' L' R' U R' U2 L 
2. R U2 R2 F R F2 U' F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U 
3. F' L' U2 L U' F R' F R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 R 
4. U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R' F R2 F' U2 R2 U2 
5. L R F2 R D2 L B R2 D L' D L' R' F2 R 
6. F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B D L2 R' U' R' F U F2 
7. U' F' R' F2 U' F' U R' F2 R F2 L F2 L' U2 R F 
8. R' F B' D R D' B R B' D2 F D2 F2 R2 B R2 
9. F' B2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F 
10. L F' U' L' F' L' U' L' F U D R2 U2 D B2 U' R2 D2 
11. U' R2 F2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' R F2 R2 
12. B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L' F R' F' R F L' U' 

Good luck, everyone. In a week where the World Record was set with a forced LL skip, I'm thinking of setting the ideal % for LL to zero - something we can all aspire to!!!


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 8, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> @Shaky Hands, another fantastic week on the LL.



Thanks again for running this.

I'm wondering whether my LL is good (I only use about 50% of OLL in speedsolves although I can do several more in FMC-style situations,) or it's just that my F2L sucks!


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 8, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I'm wondering whether my LL is good (I only use about 50% of OLL in speedsolves although I can do several more in FMC-style situations,) or it's just that my F2L sucks!


It's all relative, so your LL is good .


----------



## CJK (Nov 8, 2016)

*Round 25*

Cross+1:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-8
avg of 12: 4.58



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.26 B R2 D F2 U B2 F2 R2 U B2 D' R' F R2 D' B L' D2
2. 3.84 B2 D2 F2 D R2 U B2 U2 R2 U L' F2 D L R' U R D' F L'
3. 5.34 F2 L2 U2 F2 R' U2 F2 L' R D' B F L' U' R F' R2 F' D
4. 4.03 L2 U' F2 D' F2 L2 D R2 U2 L2 U2 R' F L' B' D' U' B D B U'
5. 5.70 F' L2 U2 F2 U B2 R2 D R2 D R2 B' L F R' F' U' F2 R'
6. 4.33 D L' R' U2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 L' B R' F2 L' F' L' D U' B
7. 3.98 B D' R F' R F2 D' R2 F' L2 D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 R D2 F2 L
8. (7.05) U2 R U2 B2 R U2 L D2 R2 F2 L U' B F2 R U F U2 B2 D2
9. 4.29 F2 D2 L2 B2 R D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D L B' F' R B L' U' B L'
10. 3.88 U' L2 U2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 B' U2 B' U2 R' F' L2 D' U R' F' L2 F2
11. 6.14 R U2 F' D2 R2 B' U2 L2 B2 U2 R2 B U F U2 R' B L2 D R2 U2
12. (2.88) F2 R' D2 R' D2 F2 R2 B2 L' U2 B' U' R' U2 L' D F L2 D2 U2



Pairs:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-8
avg of 12: 6.05



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 7.54 B L2 B2 L2 D F2 D L2 F2 R2 U B R U' L2 B' D U R2 U2
2. 6.53 B R B2 U' R' L D' B' U' F2 U R2 D2 F2 U' R2 B2 R2 U2 F
3. 6.65 R' L2 F2 L2 F L2 B U2 L2 R2 B2 F L D F R' B' R' U' B2 F'
4. 5.83 F' R D2 L B2 L U2 B2 R' D2 U2 R D U2 L' B' L2 B F2 U' L
5. (4.56) D L' D B' L' U R' L' U' B2 D R2 D R2 L2 U2 F2 L
6. 6.20 U' B' D F2 R F' U2 D L F2 B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D R'
7. 5.96 U2 F L2 D2 B U2 L2 R2 B D' U' R U2 L' U B2 D L B
8. 4.62 D2 R2 B2 R2 D U' F2 D' L2 F2 L U R' D U L F R2 F2 R2
9. 5.05 B D2 F U2 F D2 U2 R2 F L2 F D F2 L B2 R F D' U' R' F
10. (8.60) R' B2 U D R2 U2 B' D' F2 L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 L' U2 R U'
11. 7.01 D' L2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U L2 U' B2 U' B R2 U L B' D' R' D F L'
12. 5.10 F2 L2 U' R2 D F2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 L U2 R B' D2 L R B F'



LS+LL:
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-8
avg of 12: 6.14


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 7.05 B' U' R2 B2 R L' D' F2 B R2 D2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 F2
2. 6.87 L' B2 R2 B2 U R2 B2 D' F2 D F2 D2 B' D2 L U' L2 D' U' R2 F
3. 5.94 L D F2 D L' U' B D' R F2 B2 R U2 L U2 R2 U2 R' U2
4. 6.02 U2 R F' U B2 D2 F2 R B' R' U2 D2 F2 L' U2 L' D2 L2 D2 L2 U
5. 6.57 R' D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F2 D2 B U L D L' U2 F L' D' B'
6. 6.49 B U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B' F' R' D2 U' L2 F R' B U' F U
7. (7.29) F R B U' D' L F' U2 F R' D2 F2 R' U2 F2 R2 B2 L' D2 R
8. 5.03 B' U2 L2 B2 R2 B U2 B2 L F L D' U2 L' D R' B' F2
9. 5.80 D' R' F' U' R D2 R2 L' F L2 F2 D F2 U' R2 D B2 U' F2
10. 6.43 D2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 F2 U F2 D R U' L F' R B2 L D B D F'
11. (4.76) B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D F2 L2 U R2 F2 B L2 R2 U L' B' L2 D2 U
12. 5.19 D2 F2 L R D2 L' F2 L B2 D2 B D' B' U' B2 L' B2 L2 F R2




And I also want to thank pipkiksass for running this!
It's pretty amazing to see your times from another perspective.

Oh BTW: My actual Ao100 is 12.76s


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 8, 2016)

Shaky Hands said:


> I'm wondering whether my LL is good (I only use about 50% of OLL in speedsolves although I can do several more in FMC-style situations,) or it's just that my F2L sucks!


I think I use around 50% of OLL in speed solves, just occasionally I'm starting to bleed in new algs. I find it hugely satisfying to recognise and execute a new OLL alg in a speed solve, and still finish the solve in or around my global average. Possibly more satisying, at the moment, than a random good single (although I had a non-lucky 13 today, which was fun). 

I think the issue is that once you're on one-look OLL and PLL, and have decent algs, LL is largely optimal (because its entirely algorithmic). Relatively speaking, my F2L is SHOCKING. And my lookahead is non-existent. 


mark49152 said:


> It's all relative, so your LL is good .


^^What Mark said!

I'm enjoying running this comp, can't wait to do my solves tomorrow. It's nice to compete against yourself.


----------



## tx789 (Nov 8, 2016)

Round 25

Average of 12
Cross+1 5.009 


Spoiler



1. 6.908 U2 B2 U R2 U L2 R2 U B2 U2 R2 L B L2 U R2 B' F2 U' F'
2. (7.347) L2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 D U' F' D' B2 U2 F D L' R F' L'
3. 3.690 B' U R U D2 R2 L' U' R2 B2 R2 L2 D2 B L2 U2 F U2 F R
4. 5.424 B2 D2 B2 U2 L' B2 R' F' D R2 L2 D' F2 R2 F2 U2 L2
5. 6.228 L U F' B2 R F U' D L F2 R2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' L2 D R2 D'
6. 3.755 R2 F R2 F2 L2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 B U' R' D' U2 B' U' R' U B2 U'
7. 5.382 B' U2 F2 U' F2 U' B2 R' U2 F2 U F2 R2 B2 R2 U' L2 D2 L2 F'
8. (2.898) R2 F2 U2 L2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L B R2 F' U L' R U L U2
9. 6.168 F' D L2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 U F2 D2 F2 L' D B' F L' U' F U' L
10. 3.085 B L2 U B D' F' R B' R' D' R' F2 B2 R2 F2 B2 U2 R F2 L' U2
11. 5.711 B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 D B2 U B' U2 B D L' D' F' L' U B
12. 3.737 L2 U2 F2 R F2 D2 L U2 R F2 D' L' D2 B U' B D' B2 F




pairs 
avg of 12: 7.921


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 9.768 B' U2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F' L2 B' U2 F' L' D R B2 F U' R2 B' U' R2
2. 6.783 U' B2 L2 U L2 U' B2 L2 B2 U' B' F D' U2 L' U' B' F R' U'
3. 8.702 L2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F R2 D' L2 R D L2 D2 U' R2 U2 F'
4. 6.515 B' U F' B' L B2 R D2 F' D2 R' D2 F2 R D2 L F2 D2 F2 R2
5. 7.614 D2 R F2 U2 L2 U2 F2 L2 B2 L D L' F' L F2 D2 B' L2 R2
6. 9.253 F2 D U' B2 U F2 D' F2 U' R2 B2 L' D2 B2 F U R2 B F' D
7. 6.790 D' R' U2 F2 R' F2 R' F2 R B2 R2 B2 U' R D B F' D' F2 L2 U'
8. (6.310) R' U2 B' D2 B' F2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 U B L' F D F' D2 R2
9. 6.509 L' F2 D L2 D' U2 F2 D2 U R2 U2 R' D F L U R B' R' U2
10. (12.447) D' F' R U L' B2 D F U2 B R2 D2 L2 U' F2 B2 L2 B2 U D' F2
11. 7.604 B U2 B2 D L2 U B2 L2 D' R2 U' L2 R' U L F L2 U B2 L D'
12. 9.669 B' R2 D' L2 D' U2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U2 L F' U' F' D2 U2 F R' U2




LS+LL
avg of 12: 7.141


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 5.841 D2 B2 R2 D L2 B2 D R2 U' F2 U F' D U' R2 F' D2 R U' F2 D2
2. 7.441 R' L' D L' F L' B' R L2 D2 F R2 D2 L2 F' R2 F' U2 R
3. 6.576 F' L2 U2 B L D2 L F' D B2 U R2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D'
4. 8.304 F R2 U2 R2 D L' B2 D F R' D2 L' B2 L F2 L F2 L D2 R
5. 8.710 F' B2 R2 U2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 U' L2 D L' D F2 R' B D' B2 L2 R
6. 6.462 R2 D' L2 U' B D' R D' F2 L F D2 F2 D2 F' U2 B U2 B' L2 U2
7. 8.595 L F2 U2 B2 D2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U' L B2 F' U2 L2 R' U L F'
8. 5.716 F2 D' R2 U F2 L2 F2 D L2 F2 U' B' F R' F' R' U F U2 L F
9. 8.259 F2 D2 F2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 L' F' D F R D' B L U2 B'
10. (8.883) U2 F L' B D' R' U F' U' D2 R2 L2 F' R2 B' D2 B L2 F D'
11. (4.339) U2 B2 U' B2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F' D' B' R2 U L2 R' U' B2 L2
12. 5.510 D2 B L F2 B' D2 R L2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 D' F2 B2 R2 U2 L2


----------



## CyanSandwich (Nov 9, 2016)

Round 25

Cross+1
Average of 12: 4.46


Spoiler



1. 4.97 F' L B2 L' D F2 R L U R2 F' R2 F D2 F' L2 F L2 B' L2
2. 4.15 D2 L2 B2 D2 F2 D' F2 U L2 B2 D' R D2 B L2 B' U R2 F L2 B2
3. 5.44 U2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L2 U' F2 U' B' D B' R' U L U2 R' D2 R2
4. 5.37 D R' B2 R2 D' B U' F' U' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 L D2 F2 U2 B2 R
5. (6.76) R2 F2 D2 U' F2 U2 B2 U' L2 U' R D2 R' B U L' F' D2 L' R
6. 4.17 F2 D' R L' F D L2 B' R' U' L2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 U L2 B2
7. (3.11) L2 U2 R2 F2 U F2 U2 L2 D L2 U2 F' L2 D' B L2 B2 F' R B2 F
8. 4.05 F2 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F U2 F' D' B2 F R'
9. 5.17 B2 D L2 D2 L2 B2 L2 B2 U F2 U' F R2 B D F U R' F' L' R'
10. 4.30 F B2 R' L B R' L D2 F U B2 D2 R2 D' B2 D R2 F2 L2 B2
11. 3.21 U2 L2 D F2 R2 B2 U2 R2 U L2 R' D' B' D2 B' D' U L' B F2
12. 3.76 D2 R2 D' F2 L2 U2 F2 U R2 B2 D F R F D R2 F' U B' D U



Pairs
Average of 12: 6.53


Spoiler



1. (4.77) B U2 L2 R2 B' U2 L2 B F2 U2 F2 D U L B' U2 R' D U' L' D2
2. 7.45 L D2 U2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R2 D' U' L' B R2 F U' F' D U'
3. 6.77 F U2 R2 B' D2 U2 F2 U2 F' R2 F' D F L' D2 B2 U2 B' L B' D
4. 6.14 B R' B R2 F L2 B' U' R D R2 D' L2 U' D' B2 R2 D' R2 F2
5. 5.35 L' R2 U2 L D2 R' U2 B2 D2 U2 F2 D U' R' D' U2 B' D' U2 B' D2
6. 7.13 B2 L D2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R B2 F2 L D B L2 D F' D B' L' D2 L2
7. 5.70 L2 R2 B U2 R2 U2 L2 B' R2 F D2 U' L' U2 F D F U' B2 F2 R'
8. 7.40 L2 R2 F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 F2 U' F2 R' F' D2 B2 U' L2 B2 U' R' F2
9. 5.72 F R2 B U R' D' L D F2 L2 F D2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 F2 U2
10. 6.52 L' D2 L' D2 U2 R' F2 R U2 R2 B2 U F L' R' B' L2 F2 D F2
11. (8.66) D2 R' U R' F2 R' F L' D2 B U D B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2
12. 7.11 L2 U' L2 U' R2 B2 U' R2 D' F2 D2 B' R U F U2 L2 B' D' L2



LS+LL
Average of 12: 6.38


Spoiler



1. (8.01) D2 F2 U2 F' R2 D2 F' D2 F' D2 F' R' U' R' B2 D L2 R D' U L'
2. 6.81 B D2 L2 R2 B R2 B' F2 U2 B D2 L B2 U L F' L B F R2 U
3. 5.89 B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U R2 U L2 B' L' F U R2 B' L' B2 L2 F'
4. 7.36 D' B2 U' B2 D' F2 D L2 U2 B2 U B' U' R' D' R2 B2 D F R U
5. 7.61 U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B U2 B R2 U2 B' R U' L2 U2 F R U L F' U'
6. 6.15 B2 D2 B R2 F' R2 F' U2 F2 L2 D R U F' R D' R2 B' D' L'
7. 7.31 B L' D L B D2 F2 L' U' F' B2 R2 U B2 U2 L2 D' F2 D B2
8. 6.02 D F2 U F2 R2 D B2 D2 F2 R2 D B L2 F2 D2 F R2 D' B' R
9. 5.47 U2 F' B' U B2 U2 R' U2 L' B U' R2 D2 B2 U' L2 F2 B2 U' R2 B2
10. 6.62 U B' U' F R B' D B L2 F U2 L2 U R2 U B2 D' F2 D L2 U
11. (4.50) F2 L' U2 L' D2 U2 F2 L F2 R U2 B L' B' D' R2 U' L' D F'
12. 4.57 U2 B D2 L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 B F2 D2 U R D2 B U R2 F D' F' R2


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 9, 2016)

Great to see some new joiners this week, welcome @CyanSandwich and @tx789, I hope you find this helps you to improve.
*
Round 25
*


Spoiler: cross+1: 5.55



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-9
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.10
worst: 8.49

mean of 3
current: 4.60 (σ = 0.66)
best: 4.60 (σ = 0.66)

avg of 5
current: 4.70 (σ = 0.56)
best: 4.70 (σ = 0.56)

avg of 12
current: 5.55 (σ = 1.26)
best: 5.55 (σ = 1.26)

Average: 5.55 (σ = 1.26)
Mean: 5.68

Time List:
1. 4.50 L F2 U2 F2 U B' R F' D L' U' R2 B2 D B2 D' L2 B2 U'
2. 4.48 B D2 L2 D' R' B2 U L B2 U' D2 F' R2 U2 R2 F' L2 U2 F L2 F'
3. 4.98 B R F' D' L U D' R' U' R L2 D2 R2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D'
4. 7.10 B' R2 D B' L F2 B2 L' F' R D2 F2 R2 U2 R2 F2 U R2 F2 U D
5. 6.01 U R U B2 R' U2 B2 R' F' L' U D F2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 F2 D2 L2
6. 7.87 F B2 U' R2 U' L2 U F2 U' B2 R2 B2 F' D2 L' D2 F2 D' U L' U
7. 6.45 D2 R U D L U' F D2 B R' B2 L' F2 B2 L2 U2 L D2 F'
8. 4.38 F U R2 B2 L D2 B' D' R' B' R2 D2 R2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' F2
9. 8.49 U2 R2 D2 F2 U2 R B2 R2 D2 B' R' U L U2 R' D B R' D2
10. 4.35 F D2 B2 L2 D F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 U2 L' D' L2 B2 F2 L' U'
11. 4.10 R2 D F2 L2 D2 U' R2 D2 U' B' U2 F' R B' L' D B F2 U'
12. 5.34 D2 L U2 F2 U2 B2 L' D2 B2 F2 R D' B2 L' R2 B L' R2 F' U





Spoiler: pairs: 9.27



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-9
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 7.15
worst: 11.05

mean of 3
current: 10.43 (σ = 0.56)
best: 8.22 (σ = 0.93)

avg of 5
current: 9.52 (σ = 1.05)
best: 8.17 (σ = 0.57)

avg of 12
current: 9.27 (σ = 1.00)
best: 9.27 (σ = 1.00)

Average: 9.27 (σ = 1.00)
Mean: 9.24

Time List:
1. 9.69 B2 R2 F2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 U' L' F2 R D F' L2 U' B F2
2. 10.87 B' U F2 L2 B2 D' R' D R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 F
3. 9.65 F2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 D' U2 B2 L' U2 R D B' F2 D' U R' F
4. 8.84 D B' D2 R2 B F2 D2 B' R2 D2 U' R' U2 L R' U' L' R2 D'
5. 7.15 B L2 B' U R2 L' D L2 F' L2 D' R2 L2 F2 L2 U' L2 U F2
6. 8.66 F2 U2 R2 D2 R' B2 R D2 L U2 F2 U' F' D' B2 F' L' U2 L2 D
7. 8.86 D2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' R2 B' D2 B R D' B' D' L' U2 R' U F L'
8. 8.31 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U F2 L2 R2 U F' D' L R D U' R D L R'
9. 7.53 D B2 R2 D R2 U B2 D2 R2 U L2 R' U B' F' R B R F U
10. 9.97 F2 R' F2 R D2 B2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 R B2 R' B' U B L2
11. 11.05 F L2 B R2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 R2 L' D2 R' D U B R D' R2 D2
12. 10.26 B L B U2 D' B R' B F2 U' B2 L2 D L2 D R2 L2 U2 L2





Spoiler: LS+LL: 8.42



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-9
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 5.64
worst: 11.11

mean of 3
current: 7.27 (σ = 2.56)
best: 7.27 (σ = 2.56)

avg of 5
current: 7.43 (σ = 1.94)
best: 7.43 (σ = 1.94)

avg of 12
current: 8.42 (σ = 1.51)
best: 8.42 (σ = 1.51)

Average: 8.42 (σ = 1.51)
Mean: 8.41

Time List:
1. 8.45 U2 R U2 B2 L2 B2 R B L2 B' L' R' U R' U2 L
2. 11.11 R U2 R2 F R F2 U' F' U' F2 U' F2 U2 F2 U
3. 9.91 F' L' U2 L U' F R' F R2 F' R2 B U2 B' U2 R
4. 7.70 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R' F R2 F' U2 R2 U2
5. 8.56 L R F2 R D2 L B R2 D L' D L' R' F2 R
6. 9.94 F2 U' F2 L2 R2 D' B D L2 R' U' R' F U F2
7. 7.11 U' F' R' F2 U' F' U R' F2 R F2 L F2 L' U2 R F
8. 6.71 R' F B' D R D' B R B' D2 F D2 F2 R2 B R2
9. 9.62 F' B2 L B2 R' U2 R' B2 U' F2 L2 B2 D' F2 U' F
10. 10.21 L F' U' L' F' L' U' L' F U D R2 U2 D B2 U' R2 D2
11. 5.94 U' R2 F2 R2 U R U' R' U R U' R F2 R2
12. 5.64 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 L2 U' L' F R' F' R F L' U'


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 9, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> Round 24 results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You almost made me happy since I never won anything cube related in my life. In came in second in your chart.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 9, 2016)

MarcelP said:


> You almost made me happy since I never won anything cube related in my life. In came in second in your chart.



You came in first, Marcel!!!

Remember it's relative, and your cross+1 is better than anyone else in the contest, relative to your solve time. Congrats, my cross SUCKS!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 9, 2016)

pipkiksass said:


> You came in first, Marcel!!!
> 
> Remember it's relative, and your cross+1 is better than anyone else in the contest, relative to your solve time. Congrats, my cross SUCKS!!!
> 
> ...


Ah, I see. Well I plan cross completely and search for my first pair in inspection. Being CN helps a lot


----------



## h2f (Nov 10, 2016)

*Round 25

Cross+1: 5.80*


Spoiler



avg of 12 5.80 (σ = 0.89)

Average: 5.80 (σ = 0.89)
Mean: 5.87

Time List:
5.57, 5.65, 5.00, 8.49, 6.58, 6.47, 7.42, 6.13, 5.65, 5.14, 4.34, 3.91



*Pairs: 9.65
*


Spoiler



avg of 12
current: 9.65 (σ = 0.88)
best: 9.65 (σ = 0.88)

Average: 9.65 (σ = 0.88)
Mean: 9.76

Time List:
9.60, 10.08, 9.72, 10.65, 9.26, 12.80, 8.06, 9.34, 7.87, 8.53, 10.72, 10.46



*LS+LL: 8.12*



Spoiler



avg of 12

Average: 8.12 (σ = 1.07)
Mean: 8.22

Time List:
7.88, 9.48, 7.38, 10.21, 7.56, 11.15, 8.83, 7.56, 7.89, 7.72, 6.63, 6.28


----------



## hamfaceman (Nov 10, 2016)

Thought I'd give this a try.

*Round 25*

*Cross + 1: 3.50*

3.31, 3.88, (2.01), 3.68, 3.28, 3.03, (4.66), 3.66, 4.43, 2.97, 3.60, 3.12

*Pairs: 6.29
*
6.12, 6.92, (7.66), 6.68, 5.59, 6.54, 5.92, 6.40, (5.59), 6.54, 6.44, 5.68

*LSLL: 4.77*

5.06, (3.40), 4.96, 3.98, (5.69), 5.65, 4.52, 5.04, 5.46, 5.08, 4.40, 3.48


----------



## TheoLyh (Nov 10, 2016)

This looks nice  will probably do a bit later


----------



## TheoLyh (Nov 10, 2016)

round 25

cross+1= 3.41
3.26, 2.98, 3.34, 4.27, 3.63, 2.78, 4.16, 4.56, 2.98, 3.03, 3.93, 2.10

Pairs= 5.95
7.35, 6.31, 5.86, 4.70, 5.56, 6.75, 6.94, 4.10, 7.66, 4.26, 6.39, 5.59

LSLL= 5.51
4.98, 6.18, 5.46, 5.89, 6.63, 5.75, 5.91, 4.72, 5.85, 6.04, 5.49, 3.31(one look  )

i think this thread is pretty nice  keep posting scrambles i think this thread idea is very good  ... will be good to see what to improve on 
Wow my cross+1 is better than i thought...


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 11, 2016)

My LL abandoned me this week...

Cross+1 Ao12: 6.77
7.26, 7.33, 6.46, 6.75, 6.20, 5.71, 8.50, 5.64, 7.72, 6.15, (8.76,) (4.92)

Pairs Ao12: 12.61
14.67, 13.85, 11.30, (8.81,) 11.56, 14.00, 9.98, 14.58, (15.40,) 10.55, 12.43, 13.16

LS+LL Ao12: 12.01
9.86, 11.73, (16.28,) 9.87, 12.03, 10.39, 13.43, 11.18, 9.92, (8.71,) 15.94, 15.70


----------



## MarcelP (Nov 11, 2016)

Round 25
*Cross + 1*: (6.23) 3.90 (3.14) 5.49 4.42 5.74 5.64 5.21 4.89 5.01 3.37 4.18 = *4.79
Pairs:* 7.91 7.23 9.25 7.61 8.91 7.50 7.48 7.57 6.88 (9.89) 8.77 (6.81) = *7.91
LS+LL:* 7.76 8.03 8.48 7.02 7.70 (8.63) 6.62 7.08 8.54 7.13 (5.45) 7.26 = *7.56*


----------



## bubbagrub (Nov 11, 2016)

OK, time to try this:

*Cross+1*: 6.65, 6.22, 7.27, 7.23, 6.14, 12.47, 5.43, 5.95, 5.49, (5.31), (14.23), 8.09 = *7.09
Pairs: *10.12, 14.38, 16.07, 13.03, (8.70), 12.84, 9.97, 10.06, 10.76, (16.51), 15.41, 12.53 =* 12.52
LS+LL: *10.15, 9.44, 9.74, 10.33, 9.48, 12.15, (11.47), 7.75, 11.27, 9.55, (7.67), 8.45 = *9.76
*
That was fun!


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 25 Results




*

@TheoLyh 'wins' cross + 1, shading out @Shaky Hands this week. @CJK wins Pairs, a stonking 0.97 seconds faster than he should be, well done!!! Creme of the crop, however, is @bubbagrub, whose Last Slot + Last Layer is a crazy 2.23 seconds faster than the projected time. 

Nice to see lots of new entrants this week, @tx789, @CyanSandwich, @h2f , @hamfaceman, @TheoLyh & @bubbagrub, welcome to this contest. You're only competing against yourself here, and it's all about looking at where YOU can improve YOUR solves. For example, my Cross+1 is consistently almost a second slower than it should be but, due to laziness (and discovering 4x4) I don't do anything about it. But it's nice to know!

I hope you enjoy taking part - if you have any suggestions or queries then please feel free to point them in my direction.


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 26: *Deadline - Monday 28th November
*
Cross + 1*

1. F2 R B2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' U B U R2 U L' U2 F' U2 
2. D U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D L' F D U' F' D U' 
3. D' R' L2 F B' R' D' B' R L' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 F2 D' 
4. L R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U B' R2 B U B' D2 U 
5. U D2 L U2 D' R2 B2 L U2 F2 U R2 U D R2 U' F2 R2 D2 
6. B' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L R' U2 L B2 F2 D L2 R U F' U2 B' U F' 
7. D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' B D R F2 U2 R' F' L' R' 
8. F' R2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L F2 L F2 B' L' D' F D L F U 
9. U2 L2 U2 F L2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D R' U2 R' F L2 R B2 U' 
10. B' R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L D' F D' U' L' R' F' U2 R' 
11. R2 D' B' D B2 L D' B' L' U' F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 
12. B' D' R U R L D R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L D2 
*
Pairs (N.B. scramble with cross colour on bottom)
*
1. D2 R' U D2 L2 U' L' F U2 B2 R U2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F 
2. B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L' B2 L' D U2 F' U2 R2 D' L2 
3. F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' R' B2 U' F' R U2 F L F2 U F2 U2 
4. L2 U' B D' L B D L D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F 
5. D F' U B' L2 F' B2 D2 R' F2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 
6. B2 L' R' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U' F' R F' R2 D2 L B R2 U' 
7. D L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' U' F D2 U2 L' D R2 F2 
8. R B' U' D2 F' R' D2 F R' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 F B R2 F 
9. B2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 R U2 B F' R' U R' 
10. D2 L F2 L' F2 L U F2 R L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U' 
11. L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F D R F2 R' F2 R' B' R' 
12. U' B L2 B' R B D B L' D R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2 
*
LS+LL (N.B. scramble with cross colour on bottom)
*
1. R F2 R' U R U R L' U2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' 
2. U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F' R' F2 U' F U R 
3. B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' D' F' D' L' F' L' D2 B2 R2 
4. F' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B' L' U2 L2 U2 B' F 
5. F B' D R' U' R2 D' B U' F L2 F2 L2 
6. B D U L2 U' B2 U' L' U L U B2 L2 D' B' 
7. D R' U2 R' U2 R D' U R' F' R F' U2 F2 
8. D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D L' D B D' L R' U2 R' U 
9. U2 F' U F R U D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R 
10. F' U' L' U L2 U L' F U L U2 R L' U2 R' U2 
11. U B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' U' L U2 F2 D 
12. B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L B' L2 F L' U F' U F 

Enjoy!


----------



## CJK (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 26:*

Cross+1 (very nice): 
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-15
avg of 12: 3.10



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.03 F2 D2 U B2 F2 U' L2 D U' R2 B2 L D2 F2 U F' R' D' L D2
2. 2.55 U2 B D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 U2 F R' B D R' B' L2 U L' B' L2
3. 3.40 D2 L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 B2 R2 B2 D L F L2 D U2 F U F R D2
4. 2.22 U2 D2 L B D2 R' L' F' R' U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 L2 U R2 F2
5. 2.97 U B2 U R2 U L2 F2 D L2 D' L2 B R2 D' B' L' F' R' B D2 B'
6. (4.46) U' D2 L2 U2 L' B' L F' U' D2 R B2 R L' F2 B2 L' U2 R'
7. 3.94 R2 U2 F2 D2 B2 D L2 U B2 F2 D' L' B' F' D F' R2 F' D U2
8. 3.35 D2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L' U2 L R2 B2 L F U' B' L' D2 U F' D' R' F'
9. 2.48 B2 D' L2 U B2 L2 D' U L2 F2 U' L B F2 U B D2 L U B2 U2
10. 2.67 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 B L2 B' D2 B' R2 D' L2 B2 U L F2 R B' R
11. (1.90) F L2 U' R2 D2 L D' L U F' R2 F' D2 B L2 F2 U2 B U2 D2
12. 3.31 L' F2 L2 U' L2 U R2 U F2 R2 U' R2 L D' F' L F D2 L' D2



Pairs (meh):
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-15
avg of 12: 5.41



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 4.95 L' R2 U' F2 D' B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' U2 F U' F' L' B' R U' F' D
2. 4.59 L F2 D B2 U2 F2 L2 U B2 U F2 D R D' F' R' B L2 B2 D' U
3. (3.18) R' B2 R2 D2 L F2 L B2 U2 R U2 B' R D2 R U B D U2
4. 5.55 L D L2 B2 U F B2 D L2 F B U2 R2 B L2 B R2
5. (8.75) L U' B2 U' L2 D' B2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 L U B2 L2 B U2 F R'
6. 5.09 D2 F2 U2 L2 U2 F' R2 F' R2 D2 F' D' F' L2 B' D B L' R' D F'
7. 5.53 R' L2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U2 L2 R' B R2 D B L' R F' L2
8. 5.73 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 U2 R2 B L' B U2 R D L2 U2 B' L2
9. 5.26 D L2 B2 F2 D2 F2 R2 L' D B L' R2 F D' B' R' D
10. 7.59 R2 F' D2 F R2 B' F2 R2 D2 U2 F D R B' F R2 D' U' R' D' R'
11. 5.21 U2 L B R' L' B U F' L2 B' L2 B R2 D2 F2 B L'
12. 4.54 D' F U2 D' R' U F' U R' L2 D2 R2 U R2 B2 D B2 U B2 L2



LS/LL (above average):
Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-15
avg of 12: 5.53



Spoiler



Time List:
1. 7.08 D2 F' U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F D L B L' R' D' F' L U2 F'
2. 4.49 R2 F L2 B' R2 B D2 L2 R2 B F' D' U' L' D2 U' F R2 U' R2 F2
3. (4.26) F2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B D2 F2 U2 R2 D' F' U2 B D U' L R' B2
4. 5.62 U2 R U2 R U2 F2 R B2 L U2 L' D B' F2 L' D U F' U2 B' R'
5. (7.25) D B2 L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D F2 U L' R' D' U' B' L2 R' D F' U'
6. 6.27 F2 D2 R D2 F2 L' B2 F2 L' F2 R' B D' R2 U' B2 U R U' F D
7. 5.36 R' U' F2 D' R2 D' R2 D2 L2 D' F2 D2 L D2 F2 U2 F2 U' L' B R2
8. 5.23 R2 D' F2 L2 D2 L2 D R2 F2 D2 F' L' D' B' R' B' L2 F R'
9. 5.35 L2 R2 F' L2 R2 D2 F U2 F' L2 F R' D' R' D2 L2 R' F L R
10. 5.60 D2 F2 U2 L2 B' L2 B' U2 F' R2 U' B' L2 R' F R' D' B' D' U'
11. 5.17 D2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D' R B2 U' R2 B L2 D R B'
12. 5.09 B2 U' R2 D' L2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 B' R U' R D F' R B' D' B2


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Nov 15, 2016)

first time taking part 

cross+1:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-15
avg of 12: 2.20

Time List:
1. 2.11 F2 R B2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' U B U R2 U L' U2 F' U2 
2. 1.85 D U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D L' F D U' F' D U' 
3. (1.06) D' R' L2 F B' R' D' B' R L' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 F2 D' 
4. 1.79 L R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U B' R2 B U B' D2 U 
5. 2.76 U D2 L U2 D' R2 B2 L U2 F2 U R2 U D R2 U' F2 R2 D2 
6. 2.44 B' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L R' U2 L B2 F2 D L2 R U F' U2 B' U F' 
7. (2.84) D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' B D R F2 U2 R' F' L' R' 
8. 2.03 F' R2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L F2 L F2 B' L' D' F D L F U 
9. 1.80 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D R' U2 R' F L2 R B2 U' 
10. 2.67 B' R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L D' F D' U' L' R' F' U2 R' 
11. 2.62 R2 D' B' D B2 L D' B' L' U' F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 
12. 1.88 B' D' R U R L D R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L D2

pairs:

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-15
avg of 12: 3.90

Time List:
1. 3.92 D2 R' U D2 L2 U' L' F U2 B2 R U2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F 
2. 3.48 B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L' B2 L' D U2 F' U2 R2 D' L2 
3. 3.83 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' R' B2 U' F' R U2 F L F2 U F2 U2 
4. (5.61[accidently finished the solve lel]) L2 U' B D' L B D L D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F 
5. 3.96 D F' U B' L2 F' B2 D2 R' F2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 
6. 4.00 B2 L' R' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U' F' R F' R2 D2 L B R2 U' 
7. 4.04 D L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' U' F D2 U2 L' D R2 F2 
8. (2.63) R B' U' D2 F' R' D2 F R' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 F B R2 F 
9. 4.40 B2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 R U2 B F' R' U R' 
10. 3.93 D2 L F2 L' F2 L U F2 R L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U' 
11. 3.75 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F D R F2 R' F2 R' B' R' 
12. 3.68 U' B L2 B' R B D B L' D R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2

lsll (slow, lots of gperms and lockups  ):

Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-15
avg of 12: 3.97

Time List:
1. 4.45 R F2 R' U R U R L' U2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' 
2. 3.35 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F' R' F2 U' F U R 
3. 3.85 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' D' F' D' L' F' L' D2 B2 R2 
4. 4.46 F' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B' L' U2 L2 U2 B' F 
5. 4.04 F B' D R' U' R2 D' B U' F L2 F2 L2 
6. 3.40 B D U L2 U' B2 U' L' U L U B2 L2 D' B' 
7. 4.02 D R' U2 R' U2 R D' U R' F' R F' U2 F2 
8. 4.04 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D L' D B D' L R' U2 R' U 
9. (2.83) U2 F' U F R U D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R 
10. (4.83) F' U' L' U L2 U L' F U L U2 R L' U2 R' U2 
11. 3.41 U B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' U' L U2 F2 D 
12. 4.67 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L B' L2 F L' U F' U F


----------



## TDM (Nov 15, 2016)

Probably won't keep doing this but I'll do it this once!

*Cross+1*: 2.39, 3.98, 11.62, 2.79, 3.61, 6.14, 2.66, 2.21, 4.05, 4.52, 2.86, 2.75 = *3.58
Pairs*: 5.28, 4.06, 2.95, 4.50, 4.39, 4.33, 5.12, 3.76, 4.01, 6.55, 4.70, 3.43 = *4.36
LSLL*: 4.67, 4.85, 6.15, 5.49, 4.56, 6.57+, 4.88, 5.30, 5.68, 4.72, 4.24, 4.83 = *5.11*


----------



## tx789 (Nov 15, 2016)

Cross+1

avg of 12: 5.406


Spoiler



Time List:
1. (8.340) R' B U' B U' L B' U
2. 5.963 U' B' U' B' L B' U' R' L
3. (2.120) U' B' R L' R' L B R'
4. 7.004 R U R U' L U' R' B R'
5. 4.480 L' U' R' B R' B U R'
6. 5.340 U L' U R U' L' U L
7. 5.290 R U' R' B' U L U' B' R'
8. 3.100 U' B U B' L' R U' R
9. 7.580 B R U' L B R B U
10. 4.640 U' B' L B R B R' U' R
11. 6.350 R B U L B U B' L U
12. 4.310 L U B L U R B L' U'



pairs
avg of 12: 8.522


Spoiler



Time List:
1. 7.590 R2 B2 D B2 R2 U' L2 D R2 U' R B' F' L' D' U2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2
2. 8.180 R' U2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D U2 B' D L U2 R2 U R' U2 F'
3. (5.190) R2 F U2 R2 F' D2 L2 F' D2 F U L2 D L' B' R D L' B2
4. 9.450 B2 U2 R2 B U2 L2 R2 U2 F U2 B R' D F2 U2 R' B R2 U' R' U2
5. (13.290) F2 D2 B2 D L2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 R2 F' L U2 L D R U B' L' D
6. 7.490 R2 B2 D F2 U2 F' L' B' D R F R2 B2 U2 L2 B2 L2 B' D2 F D2
7. 8.930 U' R B2 U' B' U2 F L' F D2 F U2 R2 L2 F2 L2 F' B' L'
8. 8.050 F' U2 R2 D2 F U2 F2 D2 F' L2 B U L2 R' U2 R' U' B D F R2
9. 7.990 D' F2 L2 D F2 L2 D' B2 U' B2 U F D' F' L F' L' D' F U F'
10. 10.790 U2 F2 U' L2 B2 U' F2 U L2 R2 U F' R' U F R B2 L U' R U
11. 7.410 R D' B2 F2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 U' L2 B2 L D' L' F' R2 B2 L' U' R2



LL+LS
avg of 12: 6.451


Spoiler



Time List:
1. (4.800) R2 U F2 R U' R2 F R' F2
2. 5.550 F2 R2 U2 F R' U F2 R2 U2
3. 6.020 F2 U' R U F2 R2 U2 F' U2
4. 5.790 F' U R2 F' U R2 U F' R
5. 7.122 U' F R' U2 F' R F R2 U'
6. 7.353 F2 U2 R2 U F' R2 F' R2 U2
7. 6.870 U F' U' R' F U2 R' U2 R' U
8. 5.840 U R2 F' R2 F2 R' U' R F2
9. 6.080 R2 U R' U' R2 U' F' R' U'
10. 7.970 F2 R2 F U R2 F2 U' F2 R'
11. 5.910 F2 U' R F2 U2 F' R2 F' U'
12. (8.300) F U' R' F2 U2 F' R' U R2
12. 9.340 F2 L2 D2 R2 F2 U' R2 D' R2 U F U2 R' B' F2 D2 U L2 R B U'


----------



## Shaky Hands (Nov 15, 2016)

*Round 26*

*Cross+1 Ao12: 6.82*
5.71, 6.58, 6.92, 9.12, 6.07, 9.23, 6.62, 4.57, 7.58, (9.25,) (4.55,) 5.77

*Pairs Ao12: 11.97*
15.31, 12.63, 10.59, 14.81, 11.64, 10.59, (8.89,) 13.59, 9.98, 9.80, (16.22,) 10.79

*LS+LL Ao12: 9.19*
8.10, 11.41, 7.75, 9.14, 9.63, 9.43, (11.44,) 9.33, 8.33, 9.22, (6.91,) 9.58


----------



## pipkiksass (Nov 16, 2016)

*Round 26

Cross + 1: 5.99 *- still can't believe how AWFUL I am at this...


Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 4.53
worst: 7.80

mean of 3
current: 5.10 (σ = 0.60)
best: 5.10 (σ = 0.60)

avg of 5
current: 5.47 (σ = 0.38)
best: 5.47 (σ = 0.38)

avg of 12
current: 5.99 (σ = 0.91)
best: 5.99 (σ = 0.91)

Average: 5.99 (σ = 0.91)
Mean: 6.02

Time List:
1. 4.81 F2 R B2 L F2 R2 D2 B2 F2 R' D' U B U R2 U L' U2 F' U2
2. 6.52 D U2 B2 R2 D2 F' R2 U2 F' D2 R2 F2 D L' F D U' F' D U'
3. 6.85 D' R' L2 F B' R' D' B' R L' B2 D2 F2 U' F2 D F2 U L2 F2 D'
4. 5.08 L R2 D2 R2 D2 U2 F' U2 B' L2 R2 U B' R2 B U B' D2 U
5. 6.45 U D2 L U2 D' R2 B2 L U2 F2 U R2 U D R2 U' F2 R2 D2
6. 7.69 B' D2 B2 L' U2 F2 L R' U2 L B2 F2 D L2 R U F' U2 B' U F'
7. 7.80 D2 B' D2 F2 U2 B2 F' L2 B2 L2 D2 U' B D R F2 U2 R' F' L' R'
8. 6.09 F' R2 U2 R' D2 R' U2 L F2 L F2 B' L' D' F D L F U
9. 5.64 U2 L2 U2 F L2 B' F2 D2 B2 D2 L' D R' U2 R' F L2 R B2 U'
10. 5.73 B' R' U2 F2 D2 R2 F2 R B2 L D' F D' U' L' R' F' U2 R'
11. 4.53 R2 D' B' D B2 L D' B' L' U' F2 L2 F U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 F R2
12. 5.03 B' D' R U R L D R2 B' F2 R2 F2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 L D2



Pairs: 9.38



Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 6.73
worst: 11.50

mean of 3
current: 9.48 (σ = 1.99)
best: 8.16 (σ = 1.26)

avg of 5
current: 10.45 (σ = 0.47)
best: 8.80 (σ = 0.28)

avg of 12
current: 9.38 (σ = 1.09)
best: 9.38 (σ = 1.09)

Average: 9.38 (σ = 1.09)
Mean: 9.34

Time List:
1. 8.65 D2 R' U D2 L2 U' L' F U2 B2 R U2 D2 R' U2 F2 L' B2 F 
2. 9.12 B2 U2 B2 F2 U F2 U2 L' B2 L' D U2 F' U2 R2 D' L2 
3. 6.73 F2 R D2 F2 U2 L' D2 L' R' B2 U' F' R U2 F L F2 U F2 U2 
4. 8.62 L2 U' B D' L B D L D2 L2 D B2 D2 F2 U B2 L2 D' F 
5. 10.35 D F' U B' L2 F' B2 D2 R' F2 B2 U R2 B2 U F2 U L2 U' F2 
6. 9.26 B2 L' R' D2 F2 L' B2 D2 B2 U' F' R F' R2 D2 L B R2 U' 
7. 9.22 D L2 U2 F' L2 B' R2 B' D2 F' U' F D2 U2 L' D R2 F2 
8. 11.50 R B' U' D2 F' R' D2 F R' D2 R2 F' U2 D2 R2 F B R2 F 
9. 10.13 B2 D F2 D' F2 U F2 U F2 D2 R2 B L2 B2 R U2 B F' R' U R' 
10. 10.22 D2 L F2 L' F2 L U F2 R L' B2 R2 B2 D2 L' U2 B2 U' 
11. 7.22 L2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 U L2 F2 U' R2 F D R F2 R' F2 R' B' R' 
12. 10.99 U' B L2 B' R B D B L' D R' B2 U2 L2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L2



LS+LL: 8.18


Spoiler: times



Generated By csTimer on 2016-11-16
solves/total: 12/12

single
best: 6.31
worst: 10.33

mean of 3
current: 8.13 (σ = 0.83)
best: 7.02 (σ = 0.40)

avg of 5
current: 9.03 (σ = 0.77)
best: 7.34 (σ = 0.54)

avg of 12
current: 8.18 (σ = 1.16)
best: 8.18 (σ = 1.16)

Average: 8.18 (σ = 1.16)
Mean: 8.20

Time List:
1. 6.31 R F2 R' U R U R L' U2 B R2 L2 F2 D2 F' D2 L' 
2. 9.85 U' F2 U2 F2 U F2 U F' R' F2 U' F U R 
3. 7.79 B' D2 F' D2 R2 B' D' F' D' L' F' L' D2 B2 R2 
4. 7.47 F' R2 D L2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 U' B' L' U2 L2 U2 B' F 
5. 6.74 F B' D R' U' R2 D' B U' F L2 F2 L2 
6. 6.83 B D U L2 U' B2 U' L' U L U B2 L2 D' B' 
7. 8.79 D R' U2 R' U2 R D' U R' F' R F' U2 F2 
8. 10.33 D' L2 D R2 D' L2 D L' D B D' L R' U2 R' U 
9. 9.89 U2 F' U F R U D L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R 
10. 7.19 F' U' L' U L2 U L' F U L U2 R L' U2 R' U2 
11. 8.41 U B2 R2 U B2 U' R2 B2 R2 D' F2 L' U' L U2 F2 D 
12. 8.78 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 L B' L2 F L' U F' U F


----------



## kbrune (Nov 16, 2016)

Round 26

Cross+1
Ave: 5.40

5.23, 5.88, 7.37, 5.96, 5.68, 4.82, 5.28, 3.69, 5.31, 6.34, 4.30, 5.20

Pairs
Ave: 9.17

9.69, 12.28, 7.39, 7.48, 9.89, 8.24, 9.57, 9.73, 8.11, 11.63, 7.64, 9.69

LS LL
Ave: 8.16

5.86, 7.06, 6.97, 7.93, 7.92, 7.88, 8.04, 8.75, 9.80, 9.13, 8.11, 9.91

Not sure why but I murdered pairs compared to first 2 weeks. It's slightly depressing thst the WR ave is only about 1 second slower then my cross + 1 lol


----------



## CJK (Dec 8, 2016)

Is this thread dead? Do someone know, why there are no results of tound 26? Shouldn't they be here since November 28th?


----------



## pipkiksass (Dec 8, 2016)

CJK said:


> Is this thread dead? Do someone know, why there are no results of tound 26? Shouldn't they be here since November 28th?



Yeah, my bad. I'm very busy at the moment, as I spend most time of my time in hospital. I'll try to get round to it later tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

